#ubuntu-release 2010-05-10
<ara> slangasek, are you available for the ISO testing session?
<slangasek> ara: yes!
#ubuntu-release 2010-05-13
<ara> slangasek, did you check if the testcase review session conflicts with any other session you may have?
<ara> slangasek, it is today at 1700
<slangasek> ara: I'll be there
<ara> slangasek, ok, great, thanks
<slangasek> in general, marking people as attendance essential is supposed to DTRT in the summit software, though apparently I had one yesterday that overlapped and I didn't notice :(
#ubuntu-release 2010-05-14
<ttx> join #ubuntu-uds-cocobolo-3
<ttx> aarh
#ubuntu-release 2011-05-10
<slangasek> skaet: foundations-o-releaseprocess is listed in summit as needing scheduling, but I remember sitting in that session yesterday ;)  Did you need a second session scheduled for it, or did someone fatfinger? :)
 * skaet looking...  but suspect it was a finger fumble
#ubuntu-release 2011-05-13
<smoser> anyone know where skaet is ? i need here in http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/server-o-cloud-images-release/
<smoser> Jokai 07
<cjwatson> smoser: I came in at :40 or so but you'd all left
<smoser> yeah. i'll just work off line with kate.
 * cjwatson nods
<slangasek> cjwatson, ev: does wubi in lucid ever use grub1 by default instead of grub2, or is bug #781628 just the classic user error?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781628 in grub (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-2.6.32-31-generic 2.6.32-31.61 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781628
<cjwatson> slangasek: never by default, we switched to GRUB 2 in Karmic
<cjwatson> installing GRUB Legacy on Wubi is certainly an amusing way to break your system
<slangasek> cjwatson: and a sadly frequent one - would love to talk to you about a path to dropping grub1 from the archive entirely
<cjwatson> slangasek: *nod* I'm getting more comfortable with the possibility of migration; one thing I want to do is to review the process of migration that was documented in the latest Debian release notes, since I've read criticism of it as overcomplex
<slangasek> cjwatson: I would love for us to be able to automatically rewrite the MBR on first successful boot following a chainload :)
#ubuntu-release 2011-05-15
<Laney> can someone temporarily sync-blacklist haskell-dummy? or should I file a bug for this?
<cjwatson> Laney: it's already in the blacklist due to overriding libghc6-agda-dev from some other source package, which broke sync-source.py -a
<cjwatson> (I'd appreciate being told when that can be dropped, though)
<Laney> cjwatson: cool, will do. I guess it can be removed at the end of the transition
 * Laney sets up a new tracking page
<Laney> i see NEW has been flooded with haskell stuff :-)
#ubuntu-release 2012-05-07
 * cjwatson re-enables the cdimage crontab to see what happens
<cjwatson> guess I'll try a server build now
<cjwatson> first quantal CD build attempt failed due to priority mismatches; resolved in overrides
<jbicha> cjwatson: oh you're going to start daily images soon?
<infinity> If by soon, you mean now, then yes.
<cjwatson> jbicha: crontab's enabled
<cjwatson> ubiquity might not work until the first upload though
<jbicha> hi, could we get an approval of ubuntu-docs (precise-proposed) when y'all get a chance? for the next langpack build
#ubuntu-release 2012-05-08
<CareBear\> hello all! what is the normal way for package updates to become available to old releases, e.g. 10.04 LTS?
<micahg> CareBear\: SRU for bug fixes, backports for new releases (when it qualifies for backports)
<micahg> *new upstream feature releases
<CareBear\> where can I learn about SRU and backports?
<micahg> !sru > CareBear\
<ubot2> CareBear\, please see my private message
<CareBear\> thanks, I'll search there for backports as well
<micahg> !backports | CareBear\
<ubot2> CareBear\: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<micahg> CareBear\: any questions in general about the processes you can ask in #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel
<CareBear\> is the backports team on IRC as well?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> in #ubuntu-motu
<CareBear\> oh, ok, not clear what motu stands for. thanks! :)
<micahg> CareBear\: motu is masters of the universe, but the backporters really are both there and -devel
<CareBear\> hihi ok :)
<CareBear\> "only backports packages from within the Ubuntu repositories" - I understand some repos are synced from debian?
<CareBear\> is that those, or some other?
<CareBear\> I'll go to -motu
<xnox> CareBear\: no. It means from
<xnox> ubuntu+1
<xnox> for ubuntu-stable, and from ubuntu-stable for ubuntu-1 for example
<xnox> not from ppa, not from debian, not from jumping a release.
<dupondje> Hi guys! Got some question about some bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/remmina/+bug/937522
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 937522 in remmina "rdp clipboard sync doesn't work anymore." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> Got a patch for it ready, but its quite big, I dunno if there is a chance to get it in Precise?
<dupondje> is missing clipboard serious enough or ...
<micahg> dupondje: should probably get it into quantal first :)
<dupondje> micahg: well, there are plans to release new version of Remmina upstream with the support included.
<dupondje> so :)
<dupondje> can get the clipboard patch first in quantal if really needed, not a big issue :D
<jbicha> yeah the policy is that the fix needs to in some way be in the current development release first
<dupondje> give me a minute ^^
<CareBear\> xnox : sorry, "It means from ubuntu+1 for ubuntu-stable, and from ubuntu-stable for ubuntu-1 for example" isn't clear, but ok not from debian. I'll talk in -motu about how to create the needed package. thanks!
<xnox> CareBear\: if you want a backport in lucid, it first has to land in quantal, than in precise, and then all the releases in between, and only then it can land in lucid-backports for exmaple.
<xnox> CareBear\: backports is a waterfall =)
<jtaylor> bug 968534 fix introduced a nasty regression bug 995435
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 968534 in zenity "zenity crashed with SIGSEGV in zenity_tree_dialog_response()" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968534
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 995435 in zenity "Zenity --list uses 100%cpu and does nothing" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995435
<jtaylor> patch in the latter bug
#ubuntu-release 2012-05-09
<doko> is there an easy way to get the list of all packages involved in any ongoing transition?
<micahg> doko: if there's a transition set up in the tracker, you can click all the check boxes
<doko> yeah ...
<micahg> doko: you could also use the reverse-depends tool or checkrdepends on the old binaries
#ubuntu-release 2012-05-10
<stgraber> would be great if an archive admin could reject the older lxc 0.7.5-3ubuntu55 from the queue as it's superseded by the upload above
<pitti> stgraber: done
<stgraber> pitti: thanks
#ubuntu-release 2013-05-06
<ScottK> slangasek: ^^^ is there someone that could have a look at that?  It seems rather unfortunate.
<ogra_> cjwatson, heh, the ubuntu-touch saucy tarball live=build produces with the latest changes is actually just tarring up the filesyste.squashfs file
<ogra_> (instead of a tarball containing the rootfs)
<ogra_> ugh ... why does switching ubuntu-touch to -f plain suddenly make it install oem-config on the touch build
<slangasek> ScottK: looks to me like it should probably just be assigned to the folks who worked on the package? (mterry, jyrinki)
<slangasek> s/jyrinki/Mirv/
<ScottK> slangasek: OK.  thanks
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^
<slangasek> looking at the package, I don't even see the default.conf referred to in the bug report
<slangasek> so I'm not sure what's actually going wrong
<apachelogger> slangasek: the file is from qt4-default actually
<slangasek> apachelogger: ok, but running 'qtchooser' doesn't try to open any such file
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> looking again
<apachelogger> 7427  open("/usr/share/qtchooser//default.conf", O_RDONLY) = 4
<apachelogger> slangasek: ah, yeah, I guess it only happens when you run the qtchooser backed apps, such as qdbus
<slangasek> ogra_: hey, so what's the status of the ubuntu-touch images?  anything I can do to help?  I see from the logs that the daily builds aren't succeeding yet on nusakan
<slangasek> seems the livefs build output isn't being found?
<slangasek> hmm, I guess it is found
#ubuntu-release 2013-05-07
<ogra_> slangasek, there is not much you could help with i fear ... the tarball we have coming out of cadejo is usable, for turning it into a zip we currently need a binary install tool included that needs to be cross built with a bionic toolchain ... i worked out a workaround script in  my home on nusakan for the moment that does the zip production, just need to couple it with my phablet-sync tool for publishing somehow
<StevenK> bionic toolchain?
<StevenK> You need a Borg drone?
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> StevenK, i need an infinity/doko coproduction :)
<ogra_> we need to package up the android parts of the touch image ...
<ogra_> cjwatson, did the behavior of the default-arches command when called manually change or did my last change mess up etc/default-arches ?
<ogra_> it always returns  "amd64 amd64+mac i386 powerpc" no matter what args i use
<ogra_> i.e.
<ogra_> cdimage@nusakan:~$ default-arches lubuntu daily-preinstalled saucy
<ogra_> amd64 amd64+mac i386 powerpc
<ogra_> that should only return armhf+ac100
<ogra_> (it did once at least)
<cjwatson> That's not the correct calling sequence
<cjwatson> default-arches takes no arguments
<ogra_> well, it used to work with args in the past
<cjwatson> *shrug*
<cjwatson> I feel no obligation to preserve that interface
<cjwatson> $ PROJECT=lubuntu DIST=saucy IMAGE_TYPE=daily-preinstalled default-arches
<cjwatson> armhf+ac100
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/26/%23ubuntu-release.txt ...
<ogra_> cdimage@nusakan:~$ PROJECT=ubuntu-touch DIST=saucy IMAGE_TYPE=daily-preinstalled default-arches
<ogra_> armhf
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> I changed it in r1069
<ogra_> now i wonder about the ubuntu-touch builds from last night ...
<cjwatson> It was unnecessarily difficult to preserve the old (irregular) interface while also adding reliable support for SUBPROJECT and UBUNTU_DEFAULTS_LOCALE
<cjwatson> Those were manually triggered, yes?
<ogra_> yeah, fine with me, i just never called it that way
<cjwatson> How did you trigger those builds?
<ogra_> it doesnt look like SUDO_USER was set, no
<ogra_> i didnt
<ogra_> thats the fun part
<cjwatson> But then why multiple builds ...
<ogra_> i stopped working rather early yesterday
<cjwatson> They were eight minutes apart
<ogra_> the mails i have are from ~1:30 here
<cjwatson> I guess perhaps that was slangasek; he was asking questions about that on IRC at around the same time
<ogra_> yes, saw that
<ogra_> it shouldnt build these arches at all
<cjwatson> So I'm going to disregard those failures until he appears and says what he was doing :)
<ogra_> and if he ran it manually thatr should be in the mail subject
<cjwatson> No
<cjwatson> Only livefs build failures do that right now
<ogra_> was that dropped ?
<ogra_> oh, ok
<cjwatson> It was never there for non-livefs builds, AFAIK
<cjwatson> There's certainly some code unification possible
<ogra_> well, the first set of mails are livefs failures actually
<cjwatson> I've deleted the mails now so can't check
<infinity> SUDO_USER isn't always set either.
<cjwatson> Do you mean that the subject starts with "LiveFS"?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/saucy/ubuntu-touch/20130506/
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> infinity, apparently
<cjwatson> I've adjusted image build failure mails to mention SUDO_USER if it's set, too
<cjwatson> but as infinity says ...
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> i still dont get why it tried all these arches though ... but slangasek might be ablle to tell
<ogra_> (the 06 and 06.1 armhf builds were mine from around noon btw)
<ogra_> i wonder if the buildds were just busy for 12h and they were queued up
<cjwatson> ogra_: I expect because slangasek used cron.daily-live rather than cron.daily-preinstalled
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> hmm, i fear BOOTAPEND_LIVE wont gain us much in the ubuntu-touch images
<slangasek> ogra_: yeah, those failed builds were mine.  So why does building a .zip require such special tooling?
<ogra_> slangasek, we dont have the needed binary built in the archive yet
<slangasek> ogra_: what tool do you need that isn't "zip"?
<ogra_> slangasek, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/touch-preview-images/phablet-build-scripts/files/head:/META-INF/com/google/android/
<ogra_> the update-binary binary
<ogra_> lives inside the adnroid metadata dir
<ogra_> *android
<ogra_> will be easy to build it once we have a cross bionic ... until then, not so much ... we could ship it in restricted i guess but that fellt to uglt
<cjwatson> Application-level code is specifically per policy (and Mark) excluded from restricted
<slangasek> ogra_: ok, but what is this tool supposed to *do*?  Creating a .zip file is not hard and doesn't require building binaries for bionic
<cjwatson> fwiw, since people seem to keep bringing that up as a possibility ...
<ogra_> slangasek, its not *creating* the zip, thats stuff android uses during verificastiion when installing it
<cjwatson> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15608292/meta-inf-com-google-android-update-binary-source-code has some stuff about this program
<ogra_> it is used during unpack
<slangasek> ogra_: ok
<ogra_> we have the source living on phablet.u.c ... its just that we dont have a package atm
<stokachu> is it more appropriate to ask for sru approval in this channel or -devel?
<ogra_> if you look in my home on nusakan, the whole zipping code is there
<ogra_> (in the utouch-android dir
<ogra_> )
<slangasek> ogra_: ok, but why does this need to be a *bionic* binary at all?
<ogra_> it is executed in the android recovery mode
<slangasek> ah
<infinity> It's statically linked.
<ogra_> during unpacking/installling
<infinity> So, the bionic bit is somewhat of a red herring.
<ogra_> well, we need it built from source and in a package
<infinity> But it needs to be statically linked against some libc that it doesn't hate. :P
<slangasek> right, so we could just as well statically link an eglibc binary?
<infinity> It looks like some sick cross between busybox and every decompression method EVAR.
<infinity> At least, from a quick scan with strings(1).  I imagine the source would be more enlightening. :P
<cjwatson> Looks like its own mini-language thing
<ogra_> sergiusens should know ehere the source is  on phablet.u.c
<ogra_> *where
<slangasek> ogra_: I don't see any source in ~ogra/utouch-android
<ogra_> there is none
<infinity> It can't just be this edify thing.
<ogra_> slangasek, its my script to roll a zip from the tarball ... essentially what will go into livecd-rootfs modulo the binary
<slangasek> sergiusens: hi, can you help me find the source to the 'update-binary' program needed for the root .zip?
<ogra_> i think in a checked our tree it lives under ./bootable/recovery/updater/
<ogra_> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_bootable_recovery.git;a=tree
<ogra_> that should be the right tree
<ogra_> yeah ... #include "edify/expr.h"
<ogra_> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_bootable_recovery.git;a=blob;f=updater/updater.c;h=5f1580870d54c3ef8058ffc6230103aa728c40e2;hb=HEAD
<ogra_> that must be it
 * sergiusens reads
 * sergiusens is late
<ogra_> no prob :)
<ogra_> it made me look at git ... thats a good thing ... i have to get used to it :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: slangasek we can probably add that to the recovery image and remove it from the zip... if that would speed things up, I'll see to it
<ogra_> if the zip still works  then, that would likely help ... but we need a cross bionic anyway
<ogra_> and in the end we should have it packaged
<ogra_> especially in the light that not everyone uses our recovery image
<ogra_> we would pertty much exclude everyone using a plain CWm recovery for installation
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, that would be the case... I thought that long term the recovery image would be rewritten anyways, right?
<ogra_> would be fine for our own devices ... not so sure about ports
<ogra_> i guess that would need broader discussion
<sergiusens> ogra_: also, next time you can't find something easily look in .repo/manifest.xml, you'' have the directory<->git_repo translation
<ogra_> oh
<sergiusens> ogra_: yup, seems like two conflicting objectives
<ogra_> thanks !
<sergiusens> np
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, regarding that image build failure that just hit my inbox ... should cron.daily not exit 0 if there are no default arches at all ? (i dropped ubuntu daily-preinstalled from default-arches but left the cronjob in place assuming it would just not do anything)
<cjwatson> I'd rather there were some incentive to clear up clutter
<ogra_> yeah, i will dissable the cronjob too ... but it looks to me like it shouldnt just fall back to defaults
<ogra_> -s
<cjwatson> It's doing what it's told *shrug*
<cjwatson> The format's clear, I think
<ogra_> indeed
<cjwatson> There's a "* * *" wildcard, which covers everything
<ogra_> oh, right ... the top line
<cjwatson> Bottom
<ogra_> oh, right, top is source
<ogra_> (and i386 only)
<cjwatson> Well, insofar as the arch is any more than a cheat there
<ogra_> cjwatson, gtw, by the looks of it there are no plans for user creation etc on fist boot of the touch images
<ogra_> would using live-debconf ig be appropriate if we need to create it during build ?
<ogra_> (vs the hackish scripts the images use now)
<cjwatson> No idea what live-debconf is
<ogra_> (xnox indicated that there wont be anything like oem-config at all)
<ogra_> live-debconfig ...  seems to be a new part in live-build
<cjwatson> run away
<ogra_> http://live.debian.net/manpages/current/en/txt/live-debconfig-set-selections.1.txt
<ogra_> heh
<cjwatson> I don't really see the point in "reusing" that given that it isn't used by us anywhere else
<ogra_> well, i think using something other thna a ton of adduser calls  from a live-build hook script might still be better
<ogra_> did i say re ?
<cjwatson> Well, no, but the only reason to use it would be if it were reuse
<ogra_> i only just discovered it in universe searching for a saner way to replace the hooks
<ogra_> (and wanted an opinion ... run away sounds pretty clear :) )
<cjwatson> live-build is allergic to stable interfaces; I would be very cautious about using it
<cjwatson> for this kind of thing
<ogra_> k
<cjwatson> Yeah, that seems very very specific to a particular view of the world in live-build
<cjwatson> I don't think it will actually make your life easier in more than the very short term
<ogra_> well, i'd obviously like a sane solution
<cjwatson> Why's there more than one adduser call and a few fixups?
<cjwatson> I realise it's suboptimal to have to duplicate this stuff, but I'm not sure why it's a ton of stuff
<ogra_> its like 20 groups with fixed numbers ... setting up sudoers etc
<cjwatson> Why not imitate what casper does?
<ogra_> during install ?
<cjwatson> It preseeds some stuff and calls user-setup-apply
<cjwatson> No, casper, not install-time
<ogra_> ah
<cjwatson> scripts/casper-bottom/25adduser
<ogra_> yeah, i know casper
<ogra_> we have something similar in the hooks in livecd-rootfs
<ogra_> just using direct adduser calls though
<cjwatson> casper's scheme would involve less code duplication if you can make it work
<ogra_> so you would propose to keep the hook system but use more of a casper like script
<ogra_> k
<infinity> stgraber: Is queubot having a sad again?
<stgraber> infinity: possibly, let me kick it
<infinity> stgraber: Give it a rexec command with a simple hostmask ACL (if you fear abuse), and we can all kick it. :P
<cjwatson> ogra_: Or something.  I don't mean the general format of casper's scripts, I just mean the way it handles that particular case
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah
<ogra_> cjwatson, actually i'll register a spec for UDS, i think we should define that properly (assuming tablet images will want something like oem-config while phones dont and need the GIDs for android etc etc)
<ogra_> so that sounds like a divergent think in the converged world :)
<ogra_> *thing
<cjwatson> ogra_: I thought we already had some design-led work for that
<ogra_> cjwatson, me too, until xnox told me it wont do user creation or use any debconf in the backend
<ogra_> i think there is a big gap still
<cjwatson> There's a "personalisation" slot in it, but it's not clear to me that it's worth the overhead of using oem-config
<cjwatson> We already know we'd have to put a lot of work into performance to make that workable
<ogra_> well i dont care what we use, but it should be consistent
<ogra_> and it doesnt look like any techincal design has happened there
<slangasek> ogra_: based on the actual requirements for the OOBE on the phone, there doesn't seem to be much reason to reuse oem-config.  We certainly aren't going to be prompting the user to configure a username, so I don't see any reason to do this at install time instead of at image build time
<ogra_> slangasek, well, i would expect us to ask for a real name
<ogra_> so that we have some GECOS changes at least
<slangasek> we may or may not do; but even if we store that in GECOS, that doesn't involve adding the user to groups at install time
<ogra_> as well as timezone and language (unless we produce one img per lang)
<ogra_> what about tablets with multiuser option ?
<slangasek> out of scope for 13.10
<ogra_> will they just use oem-config ?
<slangasek> timezone/language> I don't know what the plan is there; but this needs to be confirmed with design before we commit ourselves to any technical implementation
<ogra_> well, might be out of scope for 13.10 ... but we are laying a foundation here for the convergence
<ogra_> and at least a raw idea should be defined
<ogra_> imho
<slangasek> ogra_: IMHO, laying the foundation for convergence means that, *when* we need to do work for the phone, we think about how it applies to other form factors.  For OOBE, that means we need to first get an agreed design, then figure out what's needed to support that design in the larger ecosystem
<ogra_> so we wait for the UI ?
<slangasek> but we shouldn't insist on using oem-config before we know it's needed/wanted
<ogra_> i didnt insist using oem-config
<slangasek> ogra_: I wouldn't say "wait".  The language prompting is a good point, I don't remember this in the OOBE presentation last week - I'm checking now
<ogra_> but if i write something it would be good if it could be used on the tablet too
<cjwatson> also worth remembering that oem-config is a very old design and not necessarily worth hanging onto as the number of reused items decreases
<ogra_> i just want to replace:
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~/branches/livecd-rootfs-2.132$ ls live-build/ubuntu-touch/hooks/
<ogra_> 01-setup_user.chroot  02-add_user_to_groups.chroot  45-add-adming-group-nm.chroot  48-setup-env.chroot  49-setup-demo-assets.chroot  99-remove-documentation.chroot
<ogra_> but if i invest work it would be good to do it based on a design we can re-use later
<ogra_> like cjwatson said above, using caspers user setup etc
<slangasek> sure
<ogra_> (and it sadly needs to take all these android groups into account)
<slangasek> fwiw, here's the current design for OOBE: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1JHFd_6mYdUTd0RpR-Sm7-WnX-06rY8r58K3Cz32mhJg/edit#
<slangasek> android groups> doubtful, in the long term?
<ogra_> as long as we use the android kernel and blobs i fear we have to
<slangasek> kernels and blobs certainly shouldn't care about userspace groups
<infinity> One would hope not.
<ogra_> it hardcodes  some GIDs that have access to certain services in the kernel iirc
<slangasek> oh dear God
<ogra_> its android :)
<slangasek> yes
<slangasek> I expect a minimum level of sanity from Android
<slangasek> it's not a very high bar
<ogra_> it definitely does it for the paranoid network stuff .... and i suspect there is a lot more
<ogra_> (we switch off paranoid network, but thats the only modification in that  area)
<ogra_> (.. other services, sensors etc will expect certain GIDs too)
 * ogra_ points at live-build/ubuntu-touch/hooks/02-add_user_to_groups.chroot ... in the livecd-rootfs source
<ogra_> groupadd -g 1015 sdcard_rw
<ogra_> ....
<ogra_> groupadd -g 1004 android_input
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> etc
<slangasek> ogra_: anyway, there's definitely a language selection step in the OOBE (see google doc).  You may or may not get to set a username.
<ogra_> well, at least in the U1 config step you will get one
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> dropping the hardcoded packagelist worked
<ogra_> cjwatson, does http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642091/ look ok to you ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: Should be fine.  A test for at least the first part would be nice (there's one you can copy and paste)
<ogra_> cjwatson, like that http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642150/ ?
<ogra_> (i'll need to switch that to zips once we can build them though ... )
<cjwatson> ogra_: yep
 * ogra_ commits ... lets see if i now get non-empty output dirs :)
<antarus> royal rainbow!
<slangasek> hmm, still an ubuntu zh_CN build for saucy?
#ubuntu-release 2013-05-08
<ogra_> slangasek, reading your blog  it just struck me that we should probably have an "avoid fsck interaction" session at UDS ...  (or if we really want user interaction at that stage on a phone "touch ways to interact with plymouth")
<ogra_> cjwatson, i'm kind of stuck with the ubuntu-touch publication ...  /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-preinstalled/debian-cd/armhf/ seems to have the right files and i think i got ubuntu-touch added everywhere needed
<ogra_> but i still get a "no image found" in /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/log/ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-preinstalled-20130508.log
<ogra_> oh, and the www/ output dir is created
<ogra_> ah, think i found the issue
 * ogra_ tries a test build
<cjwatson> ogra_: Looks plausible, but please keep tests passing
<cjwatson> ogra_: (Remember to install pep8 as well)
<ogra_> will do
<ogra_> pep8 issue fixed
 * ogra_ hugs vim for having such nice plugins
<ogra_> phew, finally  publishing
<ogra_> now there still seems to be some isotracker stuff missing
<ogra_> and indieed the actual format will be zip in the end
<cjwatson> does that mean you have time to fix the other tests that are still failing? :)
<cjwatson> ./run-tests  before committing
<ogra_> other tests ?
<cjwatson> you must not have run the full test suite
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> cjwatson, could it be that the ubuntu-touch-preview test failed before already ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: no; 'bzr revert -r1263; ./run-tests' passes
<ogra_> hmm, ok
<ogra_> i have all ubuntu-touch targets fixed locally, but ubuntu-touch-preview still complains
<cjwatson> None of the current failures seem to mention "ubuntu-touch-preview"
<cjwatson> Ah
<cjwatson> -                    publish_type == "preinstalled"):
<cjwatson> +                    publish_type == "preinstalled-touch"):
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644483/
<cjwatson> Maybe you need to split that elif block again, given that you've made them have different publish_types again
<cjwatson> (Which wasn't the case when I consolidated that into a single elif block)
<cjwatson> This is in lib/cdimage/tree.py around line 2140
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> the preview ones will go away anyway as soon as we can build the android bits ourselves
<cjwatson> Sure, but I don't believe in breaking code before its time :)
<ogra_> heh, nah, fixing
<ogra_> ok, all fixed it seems
<mlankhorst> cjwatson: ooh can you accept the lts-raring stack to precise-proposed? :>
<jpds> mlankhorst: New kernel?
<mlankhorst> nah the xserver stack
<mlankhorst> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text= :>
<slangasek> ogra_: by all means, please register a session for it
<ogra_> heh, i wonder why nobody thoight of it before :)
<Riddell> I think it would be useful to have sessions reviewing lts backports and uefi for kubuntu at vUDS, who would be good to invite for those?
<slangasek> Riddell: probably cjwatson
<slangasek> (I would include myself, but I'm on vacation next week so unlikely to make it)
<cjwatson> yep, feel free to invite me; perhaps somebody like mlankhorst too
<Riddell> thanks
<mlankhorst> Riddell: I'm not sure what you want from the reviewing lts backports though, they should just work :/
<infinity> mlankhorst: I suspect he wants to review what needs to be done to make Kubuntu leverage said backports for 12.04.3, since he missed the boat at the last point release.
<rtg_> infinity, please allow me to inflict linux-manta and linux-meta-manta on the rest of the world. they are currently stuck in NEW.
<infinity> rtg_: Maybe the world isn't ready for this pain?
<infinity> rtg_: (I'll look at 'em in a sec)
<rtg_> infinity, thanks. in reality, I'm the only one that'll feel the pain until I let the touch folks know that they have an archive kernel to use.
<infinity> rtg_: Is this one dangerously close to one of the other kernels, so I can cheat and look at a vaguely minimal diff?
<rtg_> infinity, yeah, its either grouper or mako. lemme look
<infinity> rtg_: The one that's also 3.4, I assume. :P
<rtg_> yes
<infinity> mako it is.
<infinity> Thanks, I'll poke this shortly.
<rtg_> infinity, confirmed. mako is the other 3.4 based kernel.
<infinity> mako messes with my fingers.  I'm incapable of typing it without typing "make^Ho"
#ubuntu-release 2013-05-09
<rtg_> infinity, :) speaking of mako, I'm off to gorge on sushi sashimi. drop a note to the k-team list if you discover packaging issues with manta.
<jdstrand> is there something wrong with changelogs.ubuntu.com? libvirt 1.0.2-0ubuntu11.13.04.1 came out 3 days ago but the software updater says that the list of changes is not available yet and http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/libv/libvirt/ doesn't have it
 * jdstrand files rt
<smartboyhw> Has the EOL announcement gone out yet?
<rtg_> infinity, thanks for releasing linux-manta. I note that it has attempted to replace linux-headers (doh!) which I will correct shortly.
<infinity> rtg_: Yeah, I poked Andy about that.  All the new packages need their headers flavorised, like is done with lowlatency/ppc, so they can't clash.
<rtg_> infinity, I absolutely and violently agree
<sergiusens> cjwatson: are you around?
<cjwatson> not for much longer but yes
<sergiusens> cjwatson: so I would generally ask ogra, but he's off... can we do some link mangling in cdimage for ubuntu-touch?
<sergiusens> cjwatson: just to make current point at 20130508/ instead of 20130509
<cjwatson> --verbose
<cjwatson> (e.g. why)
<cjwatson> I can only change it up to the next daily build ...
<sergiusens> cjwatson: today's build has an updated qt that is sort of broken, yesterday's was fine... so pat wants to roll back
<cjwatson> Will it be fixed in time for tomorrow's build?
<cjwatson> Also, to clarify, 20130508 or 20130508.1?
<sergiusens> cjwatson: it won't qt takes a long time to compile
<sergiusens> cjwatson: I don't have that granularity, all I see are the ones I mentioned above from here: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/
<cjwatson> those *are* at that granularity :)
<infinity> We could remove your bits from cron entirely, but you'd have to remind us to turn them back on.
<cjwatson> Err
<cjwatson> You said ubuntu-touch, not ubuntu-touch-preview
<cjwatson> Full names please :)
<sergiusens> cjwatson: oh, sorry... forgot about the new one... won't happen again :-)
<cjwatson> I have linked 20130508 to current and commented out /home/ogra/sync-phablet-images in 'crontab -e'.  You'll have to get somebody in the intersection of ~ubuntu-cdimage and ~canonical to turn them back on when you're ready.
<sergiusens> cjwatson: you can leave those on... I can disable the build from jenkins itself
<infinity> sync would still run and create a "new" daily based on whatever was current in jenkins, even if it hadn't changed, I imagine.
<infinity> Hence disabling it on cdimage.
<infinity> (Not that I've looked at Oli's sync script, maybe it's not that clever)
<sergiusens> infinity: hmmm... you may be right... but I do recall it checking the build number from jenkins... but we just went backwards so it might not do what I expected
<sergiusens> infinity: so what I mean is, you are probably right :-)
 * sergiusens still disabled jenkins build
<cjwatson> sergiusens: In theory.  But I'd rather keep the cron job off if it's actually important.
<sergiusens> thanks! and yes
<rtg_> infinity, rmadison linux-generic-lts-raring
<rtg_> linux-generic-lts-raring | 3.8.0.20.19 | precise-proposed | amd64, i386
<rtg_> since there is a released kernel image, why is the meta package still stuck in -proposed ?
<infinity> rtg_: Hrm?  -20 isn't in updates.
<rtg_> infinity, I guess I'm wondering why there isn't a .19 meta package.
<infinity> That's a much more interesting question.
<infinity> And possibly my fault.  I can fix that.
<rtg_> infinity, I've encountered someone that could not install the raring backport kernel becuase the meta package exists only in -proposed (is is also the wrong ABI number)
<rtg_> and is*
<infinity> rtg_: Should be fixed in an hour or so.
<rtg_> infinity, way cool. thankyou sir.
<bdmurray> is remove-package the right tool for getting libvirt 0.9.8-2ubuntu17.9 out of precise-proposed?
#ubuntu-release 2013-05-10
<cjwatson> bdmurray: Yes - you might want to specify an explicit version for safety
<cjwatson> Er, but wasn't that successfully validated?
<bdmurray> cjwatson: no, the bug has the details
<cjwatson> I couldn't work it out from the bug :)
<cjwatson> But then it's 1am and I should be packing ...
<bdmurray> well the verification of the latest package version was successful for raring
<cjwatson> Anyway, remove-package is strictly more like remove-publication
<infinity> bdmurray: There was/is no reason to remove it if you were replacing it with a new version anyway.
<infinity> bdmurray: There can't be more than one publication for the same source in a pocket, after all.
<bdmurray> infinity: Thanks, I came to that conclusion myself
<infinity> bdmurray: Kay. ;)
<ogra_> can someone force the latest ubuntu-touch-meta throough britney please (it uses PPAs and britney cant auto-migrate it frrom proposed to the archive)
<ogra_> thanks !
<bladernr`> Morning all, just a quick question... can anyone tell me how long Hardy will stay in the Archives until it's cleared out? I've got a friend who wants to grab a copy of hte hardy packages for his stuff at home and I wasn't sure if Hardy was deleted from the archives yet or not, nor how long it will be there
<stgraber> bladernr`: I'm not sure how long we'll be keeping hardy on archive.u.c, but once it's gone, it'll show up on old-releases.ubuntu.com so you can just grab the packages from there
<bladernr`> stgraber: oh, awesome.  Thanks
<ogra_> i think it already is on old-releases ... they will live for some time in parallel
<ogra_> should be safe to switch
<stgraber> ogra_: it's not on http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<ogra_> the frontpage lists it on http://old.releases.ubuntu.com/
<ogra_> oh, only for images
<ScottK> infinity: Any objection to waiving the 7 day wait on nginx since it's such a trivial fix for a serious bug?  It's verified now.
<stgraber> ScottK: I'm pretty sure I saw infinity suggest doing just that yesterday on IRC
<stgraber> 18:39 < TheLordOfTime> infinity:  any way to skip -proposed for Raring on this?
<stgraber> 18:39 < TheLordOfTime> (or did you upload directly to -updates)
<stgraber> 18:39 < infinity> TheLordOfTime: Skip, no.  But I can expedite the SRU once it's been built and verified.
<ScottK> stgraber: Thanks.
<ScottK> OK.  Done.
#ubuntu-release 2013-05-11
<sicness> Hi! Current  pkg r8168-dkms (8.035.00-1) has issue (kernel module can't be complied for new kernels). It fixed in new version (8.035.00-2) in ppa https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/r8168/+bug/1108068 . What should I  to do for reliase it to current version of ubuntu?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1108068 in r8168 (Ubuntu) "r8168 fails to install in kernel 3.8.0-1 and 3.8.0-2 [error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘rtl8168_init_board’]" [Undecided,Fix released]
<tumbleweed> sicness: I'm happy to help you in #ubuntu-motu
<infinity> Too late.
<infinity> I'm uploading a fixed package now. :P
<sicness> Thanks a lot! )
<infinity> tumbleweed: But if you want to help him fill out the SRU boilerplate inthe bug so I don't have to, that would be awesome.
<tumbleweed> infinity: even better :P
<infinity> And uploaded.
<sicness> It already in repo ? )
<infinity> No, in the queue.
<sicness> when excpect to be in repo? )
<infinity> Actually, on second thought, given that it's a straight backport from sid and saucy, I might self-review this one.
<tumbleweed> sicness: it gets reviewed in the upload queue, and then has to be verified in the raring-proposed archive, before it becomes available in raring-updates
<infinity> tumbleweed: Just so I'm not completely flaunting my authority, want to give this a second set of eyes?
<infinity> tumbleweed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5653830/
<sicness> How long it usually does?
<tumbleweed> sicness: so, you should add some information to the bug, describing theverification - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#SRU_Bug_Template
<infinity> tumbleweed: (That's a straight copy and paste from sid/saucy)
<tumbleweed> sicness: min 7 days
<sicness> ok, thx!
<tumbleweed> (unless infinity waves that)
<infinity> sicness: It usually takes a week once accepted, and review longer.  In this case, I'll probably push it through faster.
<infinity> Cause it's hard to regress from "completely broken".
<sicness> Where should I add some info to bug? It's not my ppa and bug
<tumbleweed> infinity: I can verify that that's the same patch as Debian, but can't say I follow kernel API achenges :)
<tumbleweed> anyway, it looks reasonable
<infinity> sicness: Are you able to verify it once it's built?
<infinity> sicness: If so, we can probably skip the template editing business.  Don't tell anyone.
<tumbleweed> :P
<sicness> I have this hardware and it's my bug report to debian. I tested this patch on my PC and this deb too.
<infinity> sicness: Great.  So you can test the Ubuntu package when it builds as well. ;)
<sicness> Of Course, how will I understand when and what I should to test?
<sicness> This subject is new for me (I'm newble in this work :)
<sicness> But I want to have skills in that )
<infinity> Well, the bug has a link to the build in progress.
<infinity> Or, I can just link you the deb.
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/r8168/8.035.00-1ubuntu1/+build/4568493/+files/r8168-dkms_8.035.00-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<infinity> Yay for things that take 49 seconds to build.
<sicness> "Error! Module version 8.035.00-NAPI for r8168.ko is not newer" How can I delete old module?
<infinity> Oh.  You probably can't downgrade dkms modules very successfully.
<infinity> You might need to "dpkg -P r8168-dkms" and then "dpkg -i ..." the new deb.
<sicness> I installed patched module from souce on this PC, not from deb. And after dpkg -P r8168-dkms have the same error
<infinity> Oh, if you installed the module without dkms, you'll need to hunt it down and delete it.
<infinity> mofindo r8168 will give you the filename.
<infinity> modinfo too...
<infinity> My fingers aren't working.
 * infinity tries to install it here and sees if it builds.
<sicness> I'll be back :) after reinstall network card module )
<infinity> Yup, works here.
<sicness2> This deb works for me :)
<sicness2> What next?
<infinity> sicness2: In this case, that's it.  Normally, there would be a lot more paperwork and such, but in this case, a simple patch that takes it from "doesn't work at all" to "works for me", and a reasonably urgent hardware-related issue, I'm going to just release it.
<infinity> sicness2: Still, the next time some SRU comes up that isn't this sort of urgency (and most aren't), you should talk to tumbleweed and friends in #ubuntu-motu and learn the Right Way to do things when I'm not cheating. :)
<infinity> (Released, should be in raring-updates on mirrors in ~60 minutes or less)
<sicness2> infinity: Thanks a lot for help! SRU is very big doc :) I don't have friends in #ubuntu-motu but I'll  get them :)
<infinity> sicness2: I meant tumbleweed's friends, not yours. :)
<sicness2> oh, ok )
<infinity> sicness2: But you'll find most of the people who idle there are fairly friendly.
 * infinity ponders a nap.
<infinity> Riddell: Oh hai.
<infinity> Riddell: Can you make sure that one of you or ScottK shows up to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21794/semiannual-release-schedule-review/
<infinity> ScottK: ^
<Riddell> infinity: ack
 * infinity needs to remind all the other flavours this weekend too.
<infinity> Though, to be fair, I suspect most don't actually need to show, since they probably don't care if we shuffle things a week one way or the other.
<infinity> But I know Kubuntu usually cares a bit, due to alignment of upstream goings-on.
<sicness2> infinity, what version of the pkg it will be?
<infinity> sicness2: It's the one you just installed by hand.
<infinity> sicness2: 8.035.00-1ubuntu1
<sicness2> infinity, why not 8.035.00-2 ?
<infinity> sicness2: Because that version was already built in saucy, and it also had packaging changes.
<infinity> sicness2: SRUs should have the minimal changes required to fix the bug, nothing else.
<sicness2> infinity, but in debian this pkg is r8168-dkms (8.035.00-2)
<infinity> sicness2: Yes.  And it's that version in saucy too.
<sicness2> I don't understand this logic :)
<infinity> sicness2: Then I suggest you read that SRU wiki page that tumbleweed linked. :)
<sicness2> ok, will read more closely :)
 * infinity goes to bed.
<sicness> it takes same time for refresh repos mirrors? Because in raring-updates after apt-get update still old version but "The following packages have an equal or higher version in -updates "
<tumbleweed> sicness: yes
<sicness> How long useally? )
<tumbleweed> depends on the mirror. most sync 4x a day
#ubuntu-release 2014-05-05
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I've uploaded kde workspace 4.11.9 since it has a MRE
<shadeslayer> to trusty
<ScottK> OK
<mdeslaur> Could someone from the SRU team release libvirt 1.1.1-0ubuntu8.10  into saucy-updates please?
<mdeslaur> I think it's got the required verification, and I'm waiting on it for a security update
<ogra_> if someone is bored ^^ thats would like to see a NEW review :)
<ogra_> *that
<robru> infinity or cjwatson: got another unity8 release needing a version bump
<infinity> robru: Will poke.
<stgraber> mdeslaur: smb is on it
<mdeslaur> stgraber: great, thanks!
<robru> infinity, thanks
#ubuntu-release 2014-05-06
<psivaa> infinity: cjwatson: curious if we could re-enable daily precise iso's ?
<cjwatson> psivaa: I guess that's reasonable.  Done
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack, thanks :)
<ScottK> Queue bot doesn't seem to show trusty SRUs.
<cjwatson> ScottK: Probably because it's not here
<cjwatson> stgraber: queuebot needs to be resurrected
<ScottK> That'd do it.
<stgraber> cjwatson: done
<cjwatson> thanks
<ypwong> could someone from SRU team kindly please take a look at bug 1314471?
<doko> jibel, pitti: please restart the python-numpy autopkg test (sorry, didn't setup my vpn yet)
<pitti> doko: already done
<pitti> the dreaded "hash sum mismatch" again
<pitti> darn, python3.4 amd64 still failed
<pitti> FAIL: test_no_args_respects_force_flag (test.test_compileall.CommandLineTests)
<pitti> AssertionError: Process return code is 1, stderr follows:
<pitti> (nothing)
<pitti> doko: that was one of the tests you reenabled, right?
<slangasek> bdmurray: sru-review seems unwilling to accept libreoffice from the precise-proposed queue... I don't want to have to accept through the web ui and write bug comments by hand.  any suggestions?
<bdmurray> slangasek: it's acceptable? if so I'll give it a try
<bdmurray> slangasek: and what revision are you on?
<slangasek> bdmurray: oh, this time it went through
<slangasek> so n/m :)
<slangasek> I tried twice before and LP was sassing me
<bdmurray> I've been seeing more lp timeouts recently
<xnox> how ofter are Contents-arch.gz files updated? amd64 appears to be last modified on 29th of april and i386 on 3rd of May
<cjwatson> Daily, but the update process is buggy and sometimes races with the now-much-more-frequent publisher.
<cjwatson> It looks as though nowadays it loses the race more often than not.
<infinity> Definitely could use some TLC.
<cjwatson> Basically the problem is that it installs the updated Contents files in the normal dists/ directory, but the publisher rsyncs dists to a working location at the start of its work and moves it into place at the end.
<infinity> We could attempt to copy to dists.in-progress, and then fall back to dists.
<cjwatson> Perhaps one option would be for generate-contents-files not to try to install the updated files at all, but for the publisher to check a known (and atomically-updated) location for updates that it should copy in.
<infinity> Or that.
<apw> that sounds much saner
<cjwatson> I did think of your option but I think I prefer mine.
<apw> let the publisher, like, publish it :)
<infinity> Yeah, I prefer yours too.
<infinity> I'd prefer even more if contents generation could actually happen from the main a-f run, but...
<cjwatson> But I'm maxed out on LP work right now.  Hey, xnox, you seemed to want to do a bit of LP stuff ... :-)
 * xnox slowly backs away =)))))))))
<infinity> This barely qualifies as LP work.
<infinity> Your solution could be sorted with a tiny LP patch and a new publisher-parts snippet.
<xnox> infinity: well i've never run soyuz portion of the launchpad dev environment.
 * infinity goes poking at the former.
<cjwatson> I'd prefer it to be in LP since generate-contents-files is
<cjwatson> All in LP proper I mean
<cjwatson> And then it could be unit-tested fairly easily
<infinity> Sure, so tack the contents copy on right before the dists move.
<cjwatson> xnox: You don't need to set up the whole publisher for this (and IMO doing so would be a waste of time); the relevant bits are amenable to unit-testing.
<stokachu> cjwatson: if you have a few seconds would you mind looking over bug 1311274
<stokachu> its basically the same thing you did for me in london but for the cloud seed
<cjwatson> stokachu: I'm fine with it and have approved the MP, but don't have time to do more than that at the moment
<stokachu> cjwatson: no worries just needed a nod, thanks :)
<cjwatson> python-six isn't a particular problem, says the maintainer ;-)
<cjwatson> Though this is actually python3-six, right?
<stokachu> cjwatson: yea
<doko> pitti, yes, applied your work-around
<rsalveti> slangasek: ^ in case you got some time to help reviewing and accepting them
<rsalveti> after them get accepted I just need to update the meta package
<rsalveti> will get some food, bbl
<slangasek> rsalveti: why does qtbase-opensource-src-gles build-depend on the libs from the non-gles build?
<rsalveti> slangasek: otherwise some of the libraries will fail when linking
<rsalveti> we're not duplicating every package
<slangasek> but a build-dep on libqt5gui5?  Surely it should use the internal copy that it's building
<rsalveti> indeed, that one might not be needed, let me remove that and check
#ubuntu-release 2014-05-08
<Laney> how does memtest86+ usually get into live-build chroots?
<Laney> I'm seeing something that looks like bug #914910
<ogra_> is it actually in the chroot ? i thought cdimage/debian-cd adds it when creating the iso
<Laney> mmm I'm trying to use live-build to make the iso
<Laney> just for ease
<ogra_> well, we dont ... :)
<Laney> ...yes
<Laney> The livecd-rootfs configuration file talks about this a bit though, so I was hoping it was intended to work
<ogra_> we only use live-build/livecd-rootfs for the squashfs/tarball creation ...
<Laney> I know
<robru> infinity, hey, got another unity8 release that needs to be bumped. thanks
<infinity> robru: Heh.  We need to fix this so the hack can go away. :P
<infinity> robru: (bumping for now though)
<robru> infinity, yeah, colin said he was going to fix it but didn't have time. I'm not sure what the "right" fix is.
<robru> thanks
<infinity> robru: The right fix is to make all of this build on arm64 and ppc{,64el}
<infinity> robru: But there may be some less sketchy middle ground before we get there.
<cjwatson> My intent as an intermediate fix was to make it auto-match the current version
<cjwatson> Somehow
<robru> ahh
<xnox> Please hint gnutls26 with gnutls28.
<xnox> gnutls-bin package is moving from building by gnutls26 package, to built by gnutls28 package.
<barry> infinity or other perhaps.  please delete that pexpect upload.  i typoed the bug number in the changelog :(
<barry> ^^ that's the good one
<barry> infinity: i live for your snark
<xnox> barry: =)))) awwwh his reject mails are awesome. not stored, nor accessible anywhere =)
<infinity> barry: You'd be concerned that my LP ID had been highjacked if I gave a nice reject message.
<barry> infinity: i would *know* it then.  xnox: i keep a little folder with all of them, which i open and read when i get too happy
 * xnox clap along if you feel like a room without a roof
<xnox>  ____  ____  _     ____  _____     _      ____  _            _     ____  ____  ____ ___  _
<xnox> |  /  | / \|| | |||    \|  \      | |    | / \|| |\/||      | |_||| / \||  \/||  \/| \  /
<xnox> |  \__| |-||| \_/|\___ ||  /_     | |    | |-||| |  ||      | | ||| |-|||  __/|  __/ / /
<xnox> \____/\_/ \|\____/\____/\____\    \_/    \_/ \|\_/  \|      \_/ \|\_/ \|\_/   \_/   /_/
<xnox>                                                                                           
<knome> that *so* failed on a standard with terminal
<barry> it looked like a unicorn riding a kitten in emacs
<knome> *width
<knome> i so fail at typing today :)
#ubuntu-release 2014-05-09
<darkxst> this seems really odd? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/1:3.8.6-0ubuntu1
<darkxst> why would there be a dep-wait on an existing package?
<Laney> darkxst: either versioned or main/universe
<darkxst> Laney,oooh
<darkxst> can you (or someone) just demote gnome-control-center to universe?
<Laney> not really, unless the schemas are split out
<darkxst> Laney, the schemas are in g-s-d aren;t they?
<Laney> I mean -shared-data
<seb128> we use the shared-data binary
<seb128> the -dev is also a build-depends of stuff in main that build panels for u-c-c and g-c-c
<seb128> like deja-dup for example
<Laney> isn't colord in main already anyway?
<seb128> it has an approved Mir
<Laney> it might just be this binary package
<seb128> MIR
<seb128> but we didn't promote it because nothing uses it
<darkxst> Laney, colord-gtk?
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/colord-gtk/+bug/1282372
<Laney> yeah
<didrocks> once again, a reminder I should really get out of the MIR team :)
<seb128> we demoted it back because nothing was keeping it in main
<Laney> so you can add it if you need to
<Laney> s/add/promote/
<seb128> why is that conversation happening on -release?
<seb128> (I though we were on -devel)
<darkxst> seb128, you missed the start, being why is g-c-c in dep-wait
<seb128> that's not really a release issue either ;-)
<darkxst> seb128, oh sorry!
<seb128> no problem, it's not like there were lot of release discussions happening atm here ;-)
<darkxst> didrocks, speaking of MIR's did you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1313996
<Laney> we can definitely move to -desktop now :P
<didrocks> darkxst: on my list of MIRs to look at
<darkxst> didrocks, thanks, Laney ok!
<bzoltan1> hello gents, my UITK landing is blocked here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=
<bzoltan1> the problem is that Ricardo has created the -gles  packages out of my landing request and now it is blocking me ...
<cjwatson> rsalveti: I think you need to redo qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles - doesn't it need to build qml-module-qtmultimedia-gles and Conflicts: qml-module-qtmultimedia nowadays?  Conflicting with a transitional package (qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin) doesn't seem very useful
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, not sure, but i thought that module should be gone with the landing of the new media-hub (but i'll leave that to rsalveti)
<cjwatson> xnox: hinted gnutls26 and gnutls28
<xnox> cjwatson: ta.
<cjwatson> xnox: as well as reuploading that to utopic, please remember to build with -vWHATEVER to get intermediate changelog entries into .changes
<xnox> cjwatson: yes.
<xnox> from bash_history: dch --release '' --distribution trusty
 * xnox is not sure what i was thinking
<knome> xnox, nothing it seems
<xnox> Can sysvinit be allowed to go in? ADT failures: startpar -> uninstallable, blocked on further changes; neutron -> strange logs with dpkg-reconfigure failing, never passed on utopic infra;  linux -> fail, yet to pass on utopic, being worked on; mysql-5.6 -> no idea.
<xnox> none of the failures are caused by sysvinit change.... of cpufreq governor...
<xnox> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/174253222/sysvinit_2.88dsf-41ubuntu6_2.88dsf-41ubuntu7.diff.gz
<rsalveti> cjwatson: yeah, the main src got updated while this got approved, but it's not a problem atm as the seeds is still depending on the transitional package, but will get this updated
<rsalveti> ogra_: only the -touch version was dropped
<rsalveti> qtmultimedia itself is still needed as we're still using its api
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@amber ~/src/ubuntu/cdimage/cdimage>$ bzr ci -m 'When building with --live, only build images whose livefs builds succeed, to avoid producing confusingly half-updated images.'
<ogra_> ah, k
<cjwatson> psivaa: ^- hopefully that will help with a long-standing category of problem
<rsalveti> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glmark2/2014.03-0ubuntu1 updated this package yesterday, and as it's now build-depending on mir, it can't build on powerpc and ppc64el anymore
<rsalveti> guess this will be a problem when migrating the package to release
<cjwatson> rsalveti: Well, it is a problem because an attempt to install the -gles variant on top of the main one would only uninstall the transitional package and would then fail
<rsalveti> cjwatson: sure, that's why I need to updated it, just saying that when creating the emulator image it's still not an issue as the seeds wasn't updated to reflect the new name
<rsalveti> but will get this updated later today
<cjwatson> OK, thanks
<cjwatson> rsalveti: glmark2 has no rdeps, so should be easy for an archive admin to remove the no-longer-built binaries
<rsalveti> cjwatson: great, thanks
<cjwatson> rsalveti: (though I don't have time for the binary NEW review just now, I'm afraid)
<rsalveti> no worries, not critical
<bdmurray> Is there an archive admin who could fully phase nautilus in trusty for me?
<ogra_> can someone let the nuntium binaries out of NEW ?
<bdmurray> slangasek: could you fully phase nautilus for trusty-updates?
<slangasek> bdmurray: didn't I do that already?
<slangasek> I thought this is what you asked me for yesterday
 * slangasek finds in his command history: change-override -z 100 -s trusty-updates nautilus
<slangasek> perhaps I forgot to confirm it though and it timed out without me noticing, so... trying again now
<slangasek> 6 publications remained the same.
<slangasek> bdmurray: ^^ fwiw
<bdmurray> slangasek: okay, I didn't see that you had said anything about it yesterday
<slangasek> bdmurray: ah, k - there was a rather long gap between request and response :)
#ubuntu-release 2015-05-04
<ScottK> BTW, don't accept the other k* ones.  There's more needed before those are ready.
<bdmurray> slangasek: Could you have a look at this old MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-archive-tools/edit-acl-crash/+merge/235471
<slangasek> bdmurray: looking.  btw what do you think about my follow-up on the other MP?
<bdmurray> slangasek: Going to look at that again today
<slangasek> ok
<infinity> Riddell: Around?
<infinity> ScottK: Or you?
<ScottK> Sure
<infinity> ScottK: kubunt-active and kubuntu-plasma5.  Are those seeds dead now, can I not branch them for wily, or are one or both still needed?
<ScottK> Both dead.
<infinity> Ta.
<cjwatson> oh good.
<tumbleweed> I'm assuming last week of october for release (distro-info-data)
<ScottK> Reasonable.
<ScottK> tumbleweed: Can you go ahead and put a release called simply X in after that?
<infinity> ScottK: I have pending patches to fix distro-info's braindeadery.  Just need to clean them up a bit.
<tumbleweed> ScottK: that would remove the "out of date" warnings. Of course that's probably what you're trying to achieve, but they are ther efor a reason :P
<infinity> tumbleweed: I'll get you patches "soon" to actually do sane things.
<tumbleweed> :P
<infinity> tumbleweed: As for release, I haven't written the schedule yet, but Oct 29 will do as a preliminary guess until I give you a better date.
<infinity> (Oct 22 seems more likely)
<tumbleweed> yeah, 4th week seems more common
<ScottK> Make it the 29th though as better to be a week late than a week early.
<infinity> tumbleweed: It's also almost exactly a year after utopic release.
<infinity> Anyhow, after I'm done with some opening faff, I'll go hunting conference schedules and such and set a proper date.
<infinity> I'd also like to know why vim builds in sid but not in vivid. :/
<infinity> Grumpy.
<tumbleweed> 0.27 uploaded to sid, I'll do SRUs a bit later
<bdmurray> slangasek: I've commented on your comment about my merge proposal regarding the phased-updater.
<tjaalton> infinity: how about mesa-lts-vivid out of the queue today?-)
<infinity> tjaalton: Seems likely.  I'm a bit headless chickeny with wily opening, but we'll see where I get.
<tjaalton> ack
<ogra_> did the werewolf get you ?
<bdmurray> mitya57: that's interesting because in my trusty w/o proposed chroot the notify-osd autopkgtest fails
<bdmurray> mitya57: I released the Trusty SRU but the Utopic part was never verified.
<xnox> infinity: can a 'll' be an alias for 'l' codename?
<infinity> xnox: -EPARSE
<xnox> infinity: the new code name is "wily", i think "willy" should also be an accepted upload suite....
<ogra_> like frank you mean ?
<infinity> xnox: Pretty sure those words mean very different things. :P
<xnox> infinity: .... a wily willy ?! =) it's so wrong.
<xnox> infinity: is 15.10 a valid upload target?
<infinity> xnox: Nope.
<xnox> =(
<ogra_> devel is
<xnox> devel?
 * xnox will use devel from now on....
<infinity> devel won't work very well until it's open.
<infinity> And once it's open, the name works too.
<infinity> So...
<infinity> Meh.
<mitya57> bdmurray: the fixes for Trusty and Utopic were identical, but I will now comment on the bug asking to test on Utopic
<wxl> infinity: ok, time to turn dailies on now that we're officially wily? :)
<infinity> wxl: No, but in the next couple of days.
<wxl> infinity: great thx :)
<bdmurray> infinity: Does bug 1363519 need any more information?
<ubot93> bug 1363519 in live-build (Ubuntu Trusty) "start-stop-daemon fails debsums check" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363519
<infinity> bdmurray: No, it's a live-build bug, I just didn't know that when it was first reported.
<infinity> bdmurray: We'll get it fixed up for wily and trusty.
<cjwatson> wxl: please, we have a checklist, there's no need to poke us about something that's 50-odd items deep in it.
<wxl> cjwatson: i've never seen such a checklist before and at least last release i saw dailies turned on sooner, so just checking.
<cjwatson> last release we had a name sooner!
<cjwatson> that blocks everything.
<wxl> as i said, never seen said checklist, so i act out of ignorance
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewReleaseCycleProcess
<cjwatson> now you have.
<wxl> danke
<bdmurray> infinity: I notice wily is frozen, in what other cases would a release be frozen? I ask as sru-report is broken trying to get wily data.
<infinity> bdmurray: ... how could it possibly break in that case?  vivid was frozen for a month before it released.
<infinity> bdmurray: It's much more likely to break because wily has no files on the mirrors yet.
<infinity> (Which is in progress, it's a slow publisher run)
<infinity> bdmurray: Anyhow, I think it's a mistake for sru-report to even be looking at frozen series', since a stable series will never be in that state.
<infinity> bdmurray: Unless someone derives value from looking at the stable series on sru-report during release week, but I never have, since we have update_excuses for that.
<bdmurray> infinity: Okay, right now it only ignores "Active Development" it was failing trying to find excuses information.
<infinity> bdmurray: Yeah, instead of an ignore list, you probably want an inclusive list that just looks at supported and current, or whatever those two are.
<infinity> wgrant: What are those two keys in API speak?
<wgrant> infinity: distro_series.status in ('Current Stable Release', 'Supported')
<infinity> bdmurray: Looks like status=Supported and status= ... What william said.
<bdmurray> infinity: okay, I'll have an mp in a minute or two
<bdmurray> infinity: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu-archive-tools/series-status/+merge/258217
#ubuntu-release 2015-05-05
<infinity> bdmurray: Merged.
<infinity> bdmurray: Hrm.
<infinity> bdmurray: Nevermind.
<sil2100> Hey! Does anyone know why proposed migration is disabled for ubuntu-rtm?
<sil2100> A package I published doesn't want to migrate, and the last publisher run was on 2015.05.04 16:19:50 +0000
<infinity> sil2100: It's disabled for everyone for a bit, I can fix that to be more targeted, sec.
<sil2100> infinity: ah, no worries, it's not super urgent to migrate, just been wondering if something went wrong
<infinity> Actually, it's kinda half working for wily now, maybe I'll just re-enable it wholesale.
<sil2100> Thanks
<jamespage> apologies - that was a little premature for an upload for wily but it will get stuck in NEW anyway
<jamespage> (networking-hyperv)
<flexiondotorg> infinity, We've discussed this merge proposal in the past - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/indicators-gtk2/indicator-application-gtk2/+merge/244116
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Is that something you could merge and publish to Wily?
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Lubuntu will be transitioning to LXQt in the 15.10 cycle so Ubuntu MATE may well be the only flavour shipping indicators-gtk2 now.
<cjwatson> Could somebody in ~ubuntu-release please remove "block-all source" from the freeze hints file?  We should be ready to open now.
<rbasak> I have percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6 5.6.21-25.8-0ubuntu2 waiting in vivid unapproved for an SRU. Assuming this won't be processed before wily opens, does it need copying forward, or rejecting, a new upload to wily and a 5.6.21-25.8-0ubuntu1.1 uploaded to vivid-proposed?
 * rbasak doesn't really see how something unapproved can be copied forward
<Laney> cjwatson: Done
<cjwatson> Laney: thanks
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Trusty 14.04.2, Vivid 15.04 | Archive: wily open | Wily Release Coordination. Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melior malum quod cognoscis
<cjwatson> infinity: steps 9, 18 (checked), 19, 21, 23 done.  on 26, I've done #ubuntu-devel but could you do u-d-a?
<cjwatson> checking that I got the Haskell hack right before auto-sync
<infinity> cjwatson: I "napped" a bit longer than expected (though, probably not as long as I needed)
<infinity> cjwatson: So, u-d-a post needs doing?  I'll toss that out now.  What's the checklist status otherwise, so I can pick up where you left off.
<cjwatson> infinity: as above: 16:25 <cjwatson> infinity: steps 9, 18 (checked), 19, 21, 23 done.  on 26, I've done #ubuntu-devel but could you do u-d-a?
<cjwatson> infinity: auto-sync looked ok, feel free to turn it on at your leisure
<cjwatson> (got to run)
<slangasek> bdmurray: hey, so on https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu-archive-tools/dont-phase-on-error/+merge/257929, I'm clearly still failing to understand something.  If you've set the phasing to 0, which is what you say in your description, how does it know to automatically resume phasing on the next successful run?
<bdmurray> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-tools/trunk/view/head:/phased-updater#L553 the max_pup variable contains the highest phased update percentage
<bdmurray> slangasek: ^
<slangasek> ok
<bdmurray> see also line 590
<slangasek> bdmurray: so I think it would still be reasonable in this case to leave the percentage alone (neither incrementing it nor resetting it), but as long as this state clears itself automatically when errors.u.c comes back, it's not /un/reasonable to drop it to 0
<bdmurray> slangasek: How about I add a comment to indicating what we should do, given that this has only happened one time?
<slangasek> bdmurray: up to you; I've merged it now
<bdmurray> slangasek: merged but not pushed to lp?
<slangasek> bdmurray: apparently! pushed now
<bdmurray> I don't seem to be getting any wily-changes emails but I wonder if it is just me.
<doko> bdmurray, did you subscribe?
<bdmurray> doko: pretty sure
<Logan> maybe you're subscribed to willy-changes
<Logan> sorry, that was just bad
<Logan> I'll see myself out
<Ukikie> !willy | Logan
<ubot93> Logan: It is spelt !wiLy :)
<Ukikie> :P
#ubuntu-release 2015-05-06
<rbasak> Is there anything I need to do about percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6 5.6.21-25.8-0ubuntu2 in vivid unapproved given that 5.6.21-25.8-0ubuntu1 has now been copied forward to wily?
<rbasak> Are autosyncs turned on yet? If I need some stuff which might eventually autosync, will I get it quicker if I run syncpackage myself?
<cjwatson> rbasak: The first run is in progress right now
<cjwatson> It's up to r
<cjwatson> (But it doesn't actually start copying until it's finished thinking about everything)
<rbasak> OK, so I guess I'll just wait - thanks.
<gaughen> slangasek, Would you please help me get a couple of items in the SRU queue moving fwd. juju-core in the trusty queue, and percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6  in the vivid queue. Pretty pretty please!
<rbasak> slangasek: if you get a chance to look, percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6 in vivid unapproved is probably not acceptable now because of the version number now that the previous version has been copied forward to wily. Just need to understand how you want me to resolve this exactly. Rejection, re-upload to wily and a 1.1 version for vivid-proposed?
<gaughen> rbasak, I think slangasek is ignoring us.
<slangasek> gaughen, rbasak: you want me to do work while UOS is going on?!
<slangasek> ok
<gaughen> slangasek, of course!
<gaughen> slangasek, you are the world famous slangasek after all!
<slangasek> rbasak: I don't have a problem with accepting that into vivid-proposed and copying it forward to wily
<rbasak> That's possible? Great!
<gaughen> slangasek, and we did want the percona answer for our uos session so it counts as uos work ;-)
<slangasek> rbasak: ah, so this SRU is needed because the package is not using dh(1)
<rbasak> slangasek: yep. I'll discuss that at the session today. The goal for Vivid was to decouple the packaging between the variants as coordination between them was slowing everything down. Now that we have separate de-coupled maintenance of the variants, we can see about trying to converge their packaging and then eventually hopefully common code.
#ubuntu-release 2015-05-07
<zul> hi can we get the openstack packages copied from vivid-proposed into wily please?
<cjwatson> You can do it yourself as an uploader.
<cjwatson> copy-package --from ubuntu --from-suite vivid-proposed --to-suite wily-proposed -b <package names>
<cjwatson> source package names, rather
<cjwatson> Just make sure they've actually built first.
<jamespage> well that I did not know
<zul> cjwatson:  cool thanks
<zul> me either
#ubuntu-release 2015-05-08
<Odd_Bloke> infinity: Before I upload a version to our PPA, any chance of a review of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-build/+bug/1411310 in to the Ubuntu package?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1411310 in live-build (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Enable tuning of EXT images produced by lb_binary_rootfs" [Undecided,New]
<pmatulis> kirkland: howdy. when/how does http://manpages.ubuntu.com/ get updated (for releases)?
<bdmurray> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu-archive-tools/sru-review-bug-check/+merge/258563
<slangasek> bdmurray: merged
<bdmurray> slangasek: thanks
<infinity> Odd_Bloke: The patches seem vaguely reasonable to me.  Have you submitted to Debian?  Not that we're remotely in sync, but still nice to know that if/when we merge, we can drop some deltas.
#ubuntu-release 2015-05-09
<Odd_Bloke> infinity: I haven't, but can/will do so; I'm on holiday for the next couple of weeks, getting it in to Ubuntu before that would be good if possible. :)
<infinity> Odd_Bloke: Aye, I'll review and upload if it looks alright to me.
<infinity> Odd_Bloke: Enjoy the vacation.
<Odd_Bloke> infinity: Thanks, I'll do my best. ;)
#ubuntu-release 2015-05-10
 * PaulW2U summaries to go - 5
<PaulW2U> oops, sorry
#ubuntu-release 2016-05-09
<infinity> pitti: Awake yet?
<infinity> RAOF: Oh, or you.  It's a work day still for you.
<RAOF> Indeed.
<RAOF> What can I do you for?
<infinity> RAOF: Need a review/accept of ubuntu-dev-tools in t/w/x, it's blocking some phoney people's Jenkins stuff.
<infinity> RAOF: Well, not blocking, since they cowboyed my fix into production, but it's cowboyed on ephemeral slaves that might disappear at any moment. :P
<RAOF> So will be blocking at an indeterminate time in the future :)
<infinity> Exactly.
<RAOF> Why do we still have lpia in there?
<infinity> Raisins.  arm (not el or hf) is in there too.  Not removing cruft in an SRU, though.
<infinity> I tore out arm in sid.  Missed killing lpia.
<RAOF> Enjoy.
<infinity> Many thanks.
<pitti> infinity: I am now
<infinity> pitti: Too late, RAOF covered me.
<pitti> infinity: hah, sleeping a bit longer helps :)
<pitti> although, I had/have surprisingly little jetlag problems this time
<infinity> Speaking of jetlag, I should sleep.  Monday morning's going to be here far too soon.
<yofel> would someone be so kind to accept kamera in xenial unapproved? It's a one-line patch fixing an unusable package with a trivial test case
<phillw> hi folks, is there someone about to help resolve a rather self inflecting error message regarding the mailing list?
<phillw>     Hi,
<phillw> Is being held until the list moderator can review it for approval.
<phillw> The reason it is being held:
<phillw>     Post by non-member to a members-only list
<phillw> Which I then scratched my head and when I checked, it states
<phillw> An attempt was made to subscribe your address to the mailing list
<phillw> ubuntu-release@lists.ubuntu.com.  You are already subscribed to this mailing list.
<apw> phillw, could you have used an alias for your address or something ?
<apw> phillw, like fullname/nick
<cjwatson> Mailman is a bit odd about its messages sometimes.  I think that can also mean something like "there's a specific whitelist that this address is not in"
<cjwatson> I've done a mod run
<phillw> apw: my nick and SSO are the same as when I joined about 9.04 time )
<phillw> cjwatson: ince again, thank you.
<phillw> s.ince/once/
<phillw> cjwatson: permission to PM?
<cjwatson> phillw: permission is not required
#ubuntu-release 2016-05-10
<Laney> please could someone reject the old appstream in xenial-proposed unapproved?
<apw> Laney, done
<Laney> such power
<yofel> out of curiosity: would anyone in here recommend me to apply for core-dev? Because otherwise I'll apply for MOTU first. (The only argument I would have for core-dev would be that I want to be on the release team eventually. While motu would at least allow me to continue working on kubuntu)
<slangasek> infinity: ^^ there, now plymouth is off my list
<infinity> slangasek: Ta.
<infinity> slangasek: Can I trade you for a review of mplayer in the xenial queue (landing now)?
<infinity> slangasek: ^-- Already tested to DTRT locally, and uploaded a matching fix to yakkety.
<infinity> (Noticed in yakkety when I realized apt-get autoremove wasn't autoremoving libav* crap on the SOVER bump...)
<cyphermox> grub2> grub2-signed is already uploaded and depwait on this grub2 update.
<infinity> cyphermox: Accepted.
<cyphermox> ta
<bdmurray> Does the dist upgrader tarball get put in just yakkety or yakkety and yakkety-updates?
<cjwatson> it's like any upload really, it ends up in yakkety if uploaded pre-release or yakkety-updates if uploaded post-release
<cjwatson> so in general the release upgrader needs to look for it in both
<phillw> bdmurray: permission to PM?
#ubuntu-release 2016-05-11
<infinity> slangasek: Fixed your core->base rename (I think).
<infinity> slangasek: Well, all but the ISO tracker.
 * infinity looks at that.
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, bother.  You renamed the PROJECT too.  Of course.  Derp.
<infinity> slangasek: So... Not completely fixed on my end yet.
<infinity> slangasek: Okay, fixed with a larger set of hammers.  Should be all good now.
<flocculant> infinity: did you know there are no testcases on the tracker for Ubuntu/netboot/server etc?
<infinity> flocculant: I'd heard the rumour, yes.
<infinity> flocculant: stgraber has some magic to fix that for me, so I'm going to let him do it easily.
<infinity> (direct SQL beats copy and paste in a web browser)
<flocculant> infinity: ack - wish I'd known there was magic ...
<infinity> flocculant: Apparently, the real magic is that testcases aren't meant to be tied to series', and then they roll forward.  Unless there's a bug.  Which there might be.
<infinity> flocculant: But there's also stgraber grubbing around in the DB by hand, which is less hassle than a web UI.
<flocculant> that would be a good spell
<flocculant> infinity: yea - I did set up for me and some flavours - took a while, that's why I balked at the list of things to add for ubuntu ...
<infinity> Yeah, ours are unpleasant to copy around.
<flocculant> that's diplomatic :D
<slangasek> infinity: thanks! I don't see your changes at lp:ubuntu-cdimage, where did these changes land?
<infinity> slangasek: nusakan:~cdimage/cdimage/production for the builder selection bits, and then I had to copy around and edit livefs records in LP.
<infinity> slangasek: livecd-rootfs and ubuntu-cdimage were fine, it was everything they referenced outside the trees that was broken. :)
<infinity> slangasek: (fixed iso.qa as well, so you can see a fresh set of builds under Yakkety Daily)
<infinity> slangasek: Though, thanks for the (sort of) reminder that production is also under revision control.  Committed.
<slangasek> \o/
<infinity> slangasek: The download links on the tracker are all wrong still, I ran out of carefactor around there, but at least builds are being correctly registered.
<infinity> I think it's sleep time.
<ginggs> would someone set up a transition tracker for gdal please? the debian one seems ok https://release.debian.org/transitions/html/gdal-2.1.0.html
<Odd_Bloke> pollinate is in the server seed but isn't depended on by the ubuntu-server package (which looks like it hasn't been regenerated since release).
<Odd_Bloke> The cloud-image seed now just depends on the ubuntu-server package (to reduce duplication and accidental diffs in seeds), so we're missing pollinate in yakkety cloud images.
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: I've updated ubuntu-meta.
<cjwatson> modulo upload queue, publisher, etc.
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Thanks!
<Odd_Bloke> smoser: FYI, when making ubuntu-server seed changes: ^
<doko> please don't accept the gcc-6-cross/gcc-6-cross-ports binaries yet
#ubuntu-release 2016-05-12
<Odd_Bloke> Looking at all of my server and desktop installs, I have backports enabled, but http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/view/head:/live-build/auto/build#L132 has it commented out; could that change to have it enabled?
<Odd_Bloke> (I'm asking in the context of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/+bug/1513529, where we're being asked to have the same sources.list in cloud images as server images, including enabled backports)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1513529 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "cloud images should be built with the same /etc/apt/sources.list as server images" [High,In progress]
<Odd_Bloke> infinity: cjwatson: (You seem like you would have Thoughts on the above. :)
<infinity> Odd_Bloke: You're reusing my old preinstalled code?  Ick.
<infinity> Odd_Bloke: But yes, if that's where your sources.list is coming from, it should be resynced to match what apt-setup does, as it originally did.
<cjwatson> do the same kind of thing as is done for universe just above I guess
<infinity> Not convinced that's where your sources.list is coming from, though.
<infinity> Oh, maybe it is.
<infinity> Gross.
<infinity> I'm so full of regret right now.
<Odd_Bloke> infinity: Is there a right way that we could start doing it in yakkety?
 * yofel goes fixing nmqt in x-proposed
<Odd_Bloke> (We're also going to want this back in xenial, so we'll presumably have to just make the gross change there)
<infinity> Odd_Bloke: Well, just fix that bit for now.  I need to tear out half my stale preinstalled-server stuff, and if some of that causes fallout for CPC, we'll think of a less gross way to do things.
<infinity> Odd_Bloke: But yeah, for now, just do the obvious thing for xenial/yakkety.
<infinity> Odd_Bloke: When I go deleting 500 lines of evil, we'll talk. :)
<Odd_Bloke> ^_^
<Odd_Bloke> Hmph, I can't totally cargo-cult universe thought because having backports in LB_PARENT_ARCHIVE_AREAS doesn't make sense.
<Odd_Bloke> Aha, but there are already backport related options in live-build that I can, perhaps, steal.
<infinity> Odd_Bloke: Hrm?
<infinity> Odd_Bloke: What you should do it look at a clean sources.list from a server install, and then translate that to the bit in live-build/auto/build so the result looks the same.
<Odd_Bloke> infinity: The way universe works is by checking if universe is in LB_PARENT_ARCHIVE_AREAS (which is used verbatim elsewhere).  Having backports in there doesn't make sense, so I need another way to signal from auto/config to auto/build that backports should be enabled.
<Odd_Bloke> infinity: Unless we're happy to just remove the comments wholesale (to match a server install), rather than make it tweakable?
<infinity> Odd_Bloke: If installs no longer comment things by default, cloud images should match.
<Odd_Bloke> infinity: Cool, I'll just make it match.
<Odd_Bloke> "On releases after and including Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) ... apt is configured with Backports enabled by default."  <-- probably safe to switch cloud images over now ¬.¬
<yofel> pitti: ^ now with fixed symbols (the pre-upload testenv didn't have -proposed enabled, sorry)
<pitti> yofel: thanks!
<bdmurray> pitti: that remove from the archive SRU code, which you are using, is commenting on bugs multiple times
<pitti> bdmurray: I sometimes ran it twice due to LP timeouts, just that?
<pitti> bdmurray: other than that I removed the same package from multiple releases, and the comments would only differ in the release name
<bdmurray> pitti: okay, looking at bug 1512902 I guess there is only one comment but I got 5 emails or so
<ubot5> bug 1512902 in apport (Ubuntu Wily) "apport will create .upload files for incomplete or corrupt crash reports" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512902
<bdmurray> pitti: let me know when you wrap w/ SRU work so I can do some (if there's any left!)
<pitti> bdmurray: I'm done, and yes, there's still plenty left :) (I didn't even start on t/w queues yet)
<bdmurray> infinity: Could you fully phase the ubuntu-drivers-common update for xenial?
<LocutusOfBorg> any anybody please make vmtk migrate (I think by removing powerpc binary), and then try to remove insighttoolkit too? it should be the blocker for removal
<LocutusOfBorg> and then if you demote fslview we can also just remove vtk too
<LocutusOfBorg> (note: they have been both removed in debian)
<infinity> bdmurray: Seems possible.
<rbasak> smoser: ^^ do you want that simplestreams upload rejected?
<smoser> nah.
<infinity> bdmurray: ^--- That mtr SRU is SUPER IMPORTANT.
<bdmurray> infinity: then why isn't importance CRITICAL?
<infinity> bdmurray: I can reupload.
<bdmurray> infinity: I meant the bug tasks.
<infinity> (In all seriousness, it's about as critical as my decision about pizza or burgers for dinner, but if you use mtr daily, it's probably bugged you too... :P)
<infinity> bdmurray: And it's one of those annoying bugs where I finally got sick of it, taught myself ncurses so I could fix it, fixed it locally, which then gave me the keywords required to Google and discover that upstream had already fixed it.
<bdmurray> The choice between burgers or pizza could lead to heart disease (or something)
<infinity> (argh)
<flocculant> couple more a's there - argh is just indigestion
#ubuntu-release 2016-05-13
<flocculant> xubuntu yak images failed to build this morning, not sure why other than it's Friday 13th ...
<yofel> ^ Third time's the charm - nmqt now with a commit revert that breaks the ABI when built against nm ">= 1.2.0" (which is also in -proposed)
<yofel> *reverted
<xnox> mdeslaur, ^ synced over to unapproved queue for sru team review
<cjwatson> flocculant: did you check the logs?
<cjwatson> flocculant: looks like the same transient 503s from Launchpad that sil2100 was asking about in #ubuntu-devel re touch builds
<cjwatson> flocculant: so I think my answer is the same, 503s can happen for various reasons and cdimage should probably be taught to backoff and retry
<mdeslaur> xnox: great, thanks
<flocculant> I did quickly look - then forgot and got on with morning stuff - thanks though :)
<flocculant> cjwatson: ^^
<rbasak> pitti: see bug 1581535 please.
<ubot5> bug 1581535 in libnl3 (Ubuntu) "libnl upgrade breaks Network Manager" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581535
<rbasak> rharper: ^
<pitti> rbasak: meh, wasn't that supposed to be fixed in bug 1539634?
<ubot5> bug 1539634 in network-manager (Ubuntu Trusty) "network-manager crashes when using libnl-3-200-3.21.1-1ubuntu1" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1539634
<seb128> could somebody review that accountsservice upload ^
<rbasak> pitti: was a Breaks correctly added? If not I'm wondering if some users have only a partial update.
<seb128> it's a regression fix for a SRU that went to xenial-updates yesterday :-/
<seb128> wait
<seb128> there might be an issue with the patch
<seb128> grrr
<rbasak> pitti: I don't see one.
<seb128> shrug, yes
<seb128> fixing
<pitti> rbasak: I guess that calls for another update then
<pitti> sorry, I need to run in about 15 mins..
<pitti> I asked on the bug whether the reporters have the current NM
<pitti> i. e. whether this is something different than 1539634 or just the missing breaks
<rbasak> pitti: if it is the missing Breaks, then I'm not sure another update will necessarily help. It might, but why are users picking up one update but not the other?
<pitti> rbasak: not for the ones who already partially upgraded, but for new upgrades of course
<pitti> we could also pull 3.2.21-1ubuntu1 from trusty-updates in the meantime
<pitti> and then upload -1ubuntu2 with the breaks:
<seb128> bah
<seb128> ^ right one this time
<rbasak> pitti: that sounds reasonable. But I'm not confident I understand what's going on without a report that contains version numbers :-/
<rbasak> Especially as it seems odd that some users would get a libnl3 update but not a network-manager update.
<pitti> rbasak, rharper: I pulled the update from trusty-updates for now and followed up to both bugs
<seb128> pitti, can you review accountsservice ^? sorry for the nag but it's a xenial-updates regression from a SRU copied yesterday :-/
<rbasak> pitti: thank you for your help.
<pitti> seb128: accepted, xenial task added; please upload to yakkety too, and nag some US archive admins (like bdmurray) to sru-release this in a few hours after build/test
 * pitti needs to run, sorry
<seb128> pitti, already uploaded to yakkety
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<pitti> ah good, thanks
<pitti> seb128: yakkety FTBFS
<seb128> pitti, fixed already, that was my "ups/reject/reupload" dance
<pitti> mismatched tag at line 15, column 27, byte 562 at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl5/5.22/XML/Parser.pm line 187.
<seb128> pitti, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/0.6.40-2ubuntu13.1
<pitti> Makefile:863: recipe for target 'org.freedesktop.accounts.policy' failed
<pitti> seb128: ah, ok
 * pitti waves
<seb128> pitti, have a good w.e!
<seb128> bdmurray, some other SRU team member, can you look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/0.6.40-2ubuntu11.1 ? see backlog
<seb128> it's a xenial-updates regression
<bdmurray> seb128: looking
<seb128> bdmurray, thanks
<bdmurray> seb128: and you want it released to -updates today? Is it urgent for some reason?
<seb128> bdmurray, it's a regression from a previous update
<seb128> if not can be block/delete the previous upload?
<seb128> but it impacts some side feature
<seb128> so no, not critical to get fixed today
<bdmurray> the current accountsservice SRU is at 50%, so we could manually set it to 0
<seb128> bdmurray, your call, I don't know what are the standard rules for regressions, pitti seemed to suggest earlier than the regression fix should be moved over
<seb128> but as said it's not a critical bug
<seb128> so probably fine to wait next week
<bdmurray> Given that 0.6.40-2ubuntu11 introduced a regression, I'd prefer to be cautious and release 11.1 on Monday when people are around to fix any other issues.
<seb128> k
<bdmurray> infinity: Could you halt the phasing of accountsservice due to a regression? 'change-override -z 0 -s xenial-updates -S accountsservice' should do the job
<infinity> bdmurray: Iz done.
<bdmurray> thanks
<bdmurray> infinity: the change-override setting might have conflicted with the phased-updater.  Could you run it again?
<infinity> bdmurray: Did we delete all the arch:all binaries? :)
<infinity> Oh, or you just went from 50 to 60 instead of 50 to 0.
<bdmurray> right the phased-updater may have been running at the same time
<bdmurray> 2016-05-13 18:26:03,150 - INFO - Incremented p-u-p for xenial-updates accountsservice from 50% to 60%
<infinity> bdmurray: Yeah, will fix.
<bdmurray> infinity: Have you seen bug 1581535? I'm wondering if there is more we should / could do.
<ubot5> bug 1581535 in libnl3 (Ubuntu Trusty) "libnl upgrade breaks Network Manager" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581535
<infinity> bdmurray: I reverted, and phased the revert to 100.
<infinity> bdmurray: There's very little else we can do except cry.
<bdmurray> infinity: Okay, I'll see if I can figure out how to do that.
<infinity> bdmurray: Note that -1ubuntu1.1 in updates now is the same as -1 (ie: a full revert), -1ubuntu3 in proposed is the same as -1ubuntu1, but with the versioned Breaks that should have been there, and fixed symbols.
<infinity> bdmurray: Figure out how to do.. What?  Cry?
<bdmurray> infinity: Yes, cry.
<infinity> bdmurray: I'm mildly annoyed that the people who were aware of this bug in -proposed didn't think about the partial upgrade case.
<infinity> bdmurray: But what's done is done. :(
<bdmurray> I guess I could comment on the bug regarding the new libnl uploads
<infinity> bdmurray: I did, but feel free to be more verbose.
<infinity> bdmurray: The other workaround here to be mildly helpful might be to phase n-m to 100%.
<infinity> bdmurray: So people who did get half upgraded might have a hope of being fully upgraded before their network explodes.
<infinity> bdmurray: Gah.  In fact, your scripts dropped it to 0%, which is exactly the opposite of helpful.
<bdmurray> infinity: So fully phasing sounds like a good idea then.
<infinity> bdmurray: Yeah, doing now.
<infinity> bdmurray: AIUI, new n-m and old libnl are fine together, but the inverse explodes.
<infinity> bdmurray: So we can fully phase n-m, hope that fixes some people by accident, then re-evaluate libnl on Monday.
<bdmurray> infinity: I tested new n-m and old libnl in a VM and it seemed okay.  The applet displayed and I could get to web sites.
<infinity> bdmurray: Right, that's what I'd expect.
<infinity> Very unfortunate to break people's networks, though, when that's the only way they can get fixes. :/
<infinity> I foresee a lot of people phoning their nerd friends this weekend.
<infinity> bdmurray: Did you see the guy in one of the bug logs whose solution was "I bought a DVD player and reinstalled Ubuntu"?
<infinity> A for effort, but ouch.
<bdmurray> Surely, a DVD drive not player?
<infinity> He said player, I assume drive. :P
<infinity> Unless he just means he was so frustrated that he went on a manic electronics purchasing spree.
<tgm4883> could have been a software dvd player
<infinity> Anyhow, here's hoping the intersection of people who half upgraded and people who rebooted already before I pushed fixes and people who have no idea how to fix the result is reasonably small. :/
<infinity> Cause we're out of ways to help them remotely.
#ubuntu-release 2016-05-14
<marco-parillo> Kinfocenter reports 5.6.4
<marco-parillo> Whoops. Sorry.
<knome> note excused, do 20 pushups
<knome> *not
<knome> (and just kidding...)
<marco-parillo> I COULD use them. Too much time in chari.
<marco-parillo> chair.
<knome> indeed...
#ubuntu-release 2017-05-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: budgie-desktop (zesty-proposed/universe) [10.2.9-3ubuntu4 => 10.2.9-3ubuntu4.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lomoco (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2 => 1.0.0-2ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, do you think we will ever have auto transition trackers like debian has? :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I still don't like too much how britney talks to me :p
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. libpfm4 will probably migrate in a few hours, but meh, how can we discover transitions from excuses page?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boinc-app-eah-brp [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.20170426+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boinc-app-eah-brp [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.20170426+dfsg-2]
<rbasak> He's gone, but FTR, https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boinc-app-eah-brp [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.20170426+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boinc-app-eah-brp [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.20170426+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclib [amd64] (artful-proposed) [20170330-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclib [armhf] (artful-proposed) [20170330-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclib [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [20170330-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libarchive-cpio-perl [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-memory-fs [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-webpack-sources [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boinc-app-eah-brp [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.20170426+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclib [arm64] (artful-proposed) [20170330-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclib [s390x] (artful-proposed) [20170330-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-pbkdf2 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boinc-app-eah-brp [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.20170426+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-jsprim [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclib [i386] (artful-proposed) [20170330-1]
<cjwatson> rbasak: auto trackers are a layer on top of that.
<cjwatson> I don't know exactly how they work, but Debian has some logic to automatically create things.
 * apw sees some spaggetti perl in his mind ...
<cjwatson> Probably
<rbasak> Oh, I see. Thanks.
<fossfreedom> all - how often does the germinate output refresh? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu-budgie.artful/all says gnome-documents is in our seed - but it isnt - I removed it a couple of days ago!
<cjwatson> Normally every four hours
<cjwatson> ubuntu-archive@snakefruit:~/public_html/germinate-output/ubuntu-budgie.artful$ ls -l all
<cjwatson> -rw-rw-r-- 1 ubuntu-archive ubuntu-archive 1793332 May  8 06:37 all
<fossfreedom> k - thanks. scratching my head then what is going on.
<xnox> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/collab-maint/auto-transition.git/ i think it is python. But I do not believe it was adjusted to work with overlay archives like experimental->unstable, or ubuntu's -proposed -> release.
<cjwatson> the seed mirror seems to be out of date
<cjwatson> fossfreedom: stuck lock; fixed now.  germinate-output should update in a few hours.  (I misspoke BTW - it's every six hours, not every four hours)
<fossfreedom> thanks very much.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pynac [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pynac [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pynac [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pynac [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pynac [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pynac [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pynac [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.7.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pynac [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.7.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pynac [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.7.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pynac [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.7.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pynac [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.7.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pynac [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.7.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nagios-nrpe (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.15-1ubuntu2 => 2.15-1ubuntu3] (ubuntu-server)
<slashd> For today's SRU vanguards (infinity, sil2100 or anyone available) : Good morning, could you (if possible) please prioritize theses 2 UA bugs Openssl (LP: #1674399) for Xenial and nagios-nrpe for Xenial (LP: #1555258) waiting in the upload queue ? That would be highly appreciated. The other affected releases for theses 2 bugs can be "SRU verified" later at your convenience. Thanks in advance !
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1674399 in openssl (Ubuntu Zesty) "OpenSSL CPU detection for AMD Ryzen CPUs" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674399
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1555258 in nagios-nrpe (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Request contained command arguments" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1555258
<sil2100> slashd: hey! Let me take a look in a moment
<slashd> sil2100, thanks for your quick answer
<slashd> sil2100, FYI, bdmurray started the verification for some releases last week.
<slashd> but I don't think he started Xenial yet
<sil2100> slashd: hm, do you know why he only handled single uploads for those?
<sil2100> Were those the only ones available in the queues then?
<slashd> sil2100, Xenial upload where already there in the queue for both bugs, yes. As of why he didn't look at the X upload that I don't know, if you prefer we can wait to talk to him.
<sil2100> bdmurray: hey! Would you prefer to review the openssl and nagios-nrpe uploads since you already handled single series of those? Or should I pick them up instead?
<sil2100> I'll start looking at them but wait with pressing any buttons until I get some context from bdmurray
<slashd> sil2100, sound good to me, thanks for looking at it, much appreciated
<sil2100> yw!
<bdmurray> sil2100: I think it was an oversight on my part, although they Y fix for the nagios-nrpe bug was just uploaded.
<slashd> Yep the nagios-nrpe "Y" was uploaded this morning. X is really the important bit for UA right now, the other could be verified at your convenience.
<bdmurray> Having the fixed version in X and not in Y isn't really great for people upgrading from X to Y - granted that's not many people now.
<slashd> bdmurray, make total sense, if you guys prefer doing the verification on Y first and then X for upgrade reason it's totally fine, I don't want to skip any of your SRU procedure in place. I basically wanted to point out that this 2 bugs are a priorities for STS today.
<bdmurray> slashd: accepting them both into the archive at the same time is fine, our concern is Y (or any affected release) being neglected.
<slashd> bdmurray, yep make total sense.
<slashd> bdmurray, sil2100 so to recap "nagios-nrpe" for Y was missing and I have uploaded it this morning meaning that in the upload queue we have X & Y waiting and openssl was uploaded for all affected release in the same time a couple of days ago, and Y is already in -proposed meaning X & Z is in the upload queue.
<sil2100> bdmurray: you want to handle this as you already did a review, or should I? ^
<ahasenack> hi, can someone please accept my zesty nomination for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1677329 ? Affected versions are summarized in comment #5
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1677329 in samba (Ubuntu) "libpam-winbind: unable to dlopen" [High,In progress]
<bdmurray> sil2100: I have no preference - if you are already looking at one carry on, otherwise I'll do it since I missed it earlier.
<rbasak> ahasenack: done, thanks
<ahasenack> rbasak: cheers
<sil2100> bdmurray: sorry, got dropped - did you get my question about handling those 2 SRUs? Is that on your plate now?
<bdmurray> sil2100: I have no preference - if you are already looking at one carry on, otherwise I'll do it since I missed it earlier.
<sil2100> I'll take care of it then since today I'm doing some SRU work anyway
<bdmurray> sil2100: thanks!
<slashd> sil2100, tks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openssl [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2g-1ubuntu11.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openssl [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nagios-nrpe [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.15-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nagios-nrpe [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.15-1ubuntu1.1]
<slashd> thanks sil2100 bdmurray for the quick verification, much appreciated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: google-cloud-sdk (zesty-proposed/partner) [140.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 154.0.0-0ubuntu1~17.04.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: google-cloud-sdk (xenial-proposed/partner) [140.0.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 154.0.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: google-cloud-sdk (yakkety-proposed/partner) [140.0.0-0ubuntu1~16.10 => 154.0.0-0ubuntu1~16.10.0] (no packageset)
<slashd> rbasak, hi do you have an idea when you would be able to look back at my isc-dhclient debdiff(s) ? Once I have your final "Go", I can upload the debdiff(s) myself  ==> LP: #1176046
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1176046 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu Trusty) "isc-dhcp dhclient listens on extra random ports" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176046
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-desktop3 (zesty-proposed/main) [3.24.1-0ubuntu1 => 3.24.2-0ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<mapreri> there is a lomoco_1.0.0-2ubuntu0.16.04.1_source.changes in zesty's unapproved.  I realized I forgot `update-maintainer`, if you reject it I'll run that and upload again.
<slangasek> sil2100: still around?
<slangasek> mapreri: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected lomoco [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-2ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<mapreri> slangasek: ta.
<jbicha> slangasek: you said you might push the gnome-software SRU into -updates today, so I'm just reminding you now :)
<mapreri> ahem
<slangasek> jbicha: yes, thanks for the reminder, willcooke hadn't pestered me yet :)  releasing now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lomoco (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2 => 1.0.0-2ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
<mapreri> slangasek: I'm stupid, now I read that again I see I used *16*.04 while targetting zesty -.-'  could you right again? :)
<slangasek> mapreri: zot
<slangasek> (rejected)
<mapreri> slangasek: could you expand zot? :)
<slangasek> mapreri: that's the sound of it being nuked from the queue from above
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected lomoco [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-2ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<mapreri> :D
<slangasek> infinity: you're my last hope of not doing bad self-accepty things on my SRUs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lomoco (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2 => 1.0.0-2ubuntu0.17.04.1] (no packageset)
<willcooke> thanks jbicha slangasek
<mapreri> this time should be fine :3
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.7.9-113-g513e99e0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horizon [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:9.1.2-0ubuntu1]
<infinity> slangasek: Which SRU are you threatening to self-accept?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.82.1ubuntu2.5]
<slangasek> infinity: unattended-upgrades !precise; software-properties xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.90ubuntu0.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.92ubuntu1.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.93.1ubuntu2.2]
<infinity> slangasek: Why did you do software-properties through the security PPA for yakkety, but via proposed for xenial?
<infinity> And more hilariously, despite the yakkety one being done via security, it wasn't *released* to yakkety-security?
<jbicha> slangasek: are you going to push gnome-software for xenial & yakkety today too?
<infinity> slangasek: I can solve the latter with a copy.  The former, I can sponsor the upload via security-proposed if you want it to go the same way as yakkety?
<infinity> slangasek: Of course, if the intent was to release to security, you also missed the copy-and-promote of libgtk2-perl in *-security.
 * infinity goes to get a hamburger while he waits on responses.
<slangasek> infinity: we originally thought software-properties would be published to -security, then you corrected us, so we published it only to -proposed
<slangasek> slash -updates
<infinity> slangasek: I corrected you?  Kay.  Memory fading.  I don't recall that particular conversation.
<slangasek> infinity: wrt new packages not being installed from anywhere but -security
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, right.
<slangasek> so none of this needs to go to -sec
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, I was looking for other reasons this should be in security.  Looks like the shim-signed goo is only in updates, so that wouldn't be an argument.
<slangasek> jbicha: AIUI the gnome-software was in zesty for the full 7 days, so got its bake time; then got reset with the smaller SRU; so has had 10 days total bake time.  xenial and yakkety show as only having been uploaded on Friday. Are we comfortable that these are also baked?
<slangasek> jbicha: also, I can't see a reason for the other gnome-software SRUs to queue jump a bunch of other stuff that needs releasing
<infinity> slangasek: Although, update-secureboot-policy shipped with yakkety (I think?), which might make an argument for why even security-only users should get this change for >= yakkety.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted software-properties [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.96.20.7]
 * slangasek handwaves
<infinity> slangasek: So, that doesn't affect xenial, but it might be an argument for yakkety having been done correctly in the first place. :P
 * infinity shrugs.
<slangasek> infinity: I don't mind if it goes to -security, but I haven't heard any complaints
<infinity> slangasek: I suppose the more interesting question is if we intend to push newer shim/shim-signed to security ever.
<infinity> slangasek: If so, we need to be pretty careful to find all the other moving parts.
<jbicha> slangasek: the critical bug is LP: #1672424 but that's been broken for several months
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1672424 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Cannot install Debian files outside of the repositories" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672424
<jbicha> zesty was the most important because most people first try to install software just after installing Ubuntu
 * infinity really goes for that burger now.
<sil2100> slangasek: aroundish
<sil2100> slangasek: what's up?
<slangasek> sil2100: infinity took care of them now, thanks
<slangasek> sil2100: needed some reviews of SRUs I uploaded
<sil2100> slangasek: ah, ok, good! Sorry I was AFK, we had to do some grocery shopping before the shop was closing
<sil2100> slangasek: while we're at the topic of SRUs, did you have a moment to take a look at the gce-c-i-p SRUs in the queues? The sooner those go to -proposed the better I suppose
<slangasek> sil2100: I had not, sorry - cloud-init ate my attention for the rest of Friday.  probably better if infinity can look at them now, as I'm trying to turn last week's sprint into notes for the team
<sil2100> infinity, bdmurray: if anyone of you could take a look at the gce-compute-image-packages SRUs - they're straight rude backports from artful
<infinity> sil2100: Yeah, I'll have a gander in a bit.
<sil2100> The packages have an MRE so the bug is also a bit hm, vague
<sil2100> Thanks! In case you find anything you don't like in those, just give me a poke and I'll fix it up
<infinity> sil2100: There's a lot in those packages I don't like.  I suspect none of that will relate to the SRU. :P
 * rbasak tries to avoid touching packages like that :-/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-maps (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.0-0ubuntu1 => 3.24.2-0ubuntu0.1] (desktop-extra, ubuntugnome)
<infinity> rbasak: I try to avoid it too, but then people annoy me until I do it anyway.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gce-compute-image-packages [source] (trusty-proposed) [20170426-0ubuntu1~14.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (xenial-proposed) [20170426-0ubuntu1~16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (yakkety-proposed) [20170426-0ubuntu1~16.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (zesty-proposed) [20170426-0ubuntu1~17.04.0]
#ubuntu-release 2017-05-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (yakkety-proposed/main) [3.20.1+git20170427.0.3d09239-0ubuntu1 => 3.20.1+git20170509.0.8292905-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (xenial-proposed/main) [3.20.1+git20170427.0.3d09239-0ubuntu1~xenial1 => 3.20.1+git20170509.0.8292905-0ubuntu1~xenial1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<acheronuk> apw: any chance you could look at those kubuntu artful new sources this week?
<acheronuk> ^^^ or anyone for that matter!
<apw> acheronuk, btw, is this more of your split out or is this really new stuff
<acheronuk> apw: yes, again it's where upstream has split/modularised old huge sources
<acheronuk> apw: 1st 2 sections here: https://phabricator.kde.org/T5113
 * acheronuk notes the misc section needs updating there, but is not an issue for this
<acheronuk> https://community.kde.org/Applications/16.12_Release_Notes#Tarballs_that_we_have_split
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (trusty-proposed/universe) [20160930-0ubuntu6~14.04.0 => 20170426-0ubuntu1~14.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
<ginggs> are autopkgtest results going missing?  I could have sworn I requested r-bioc-ebseq with a bunch of R triggers and saw it start at http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running - but nothing here http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/r-bioc-ebseq/artful/amd64
<Laney> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-artful/artful/amd64/r/r-bioc-ebseq/20170509_082148_f2d7d@/log.gz
<ginggs> Laney: thanks, how did you find that?
<Laney> ginggs: By going to https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-artful/?format=plain&prefix=artful/amd64/r/r-bioc-ebseq/
<doko> why does update_excuses show gcc-6-cross-ports on ppc64el as missing?
<ginggs> Laney: i see the problem, thanks!
<Laney> ginggs: np
<Laney> ginggs: it's a bit annoying that we lose requests like that
<Laney> problem is it happens before we find out the version of the tested package so we can't tie it back to the request
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/auto-package-testing/+bug/1641888
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1641888 in Auto Package Testing "Tests which exit with code 20 can be reported as "in progress" forever" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Laney> interesting
 * Laney sort of forgot about that
<apw> doko, because you are overriding the binary package versions, and your package ftbfs on amd64/i386 at 29ubuntu1 but ppc64el did not.  therefore your latest upload did not replace those binaries
<apw> doko, therefore they are from the previous one, or at least britney thinks they are
<doko> ugh
<apw> doko, i am suspicious they _are_ from the previous one
<apw> doko, though why they didn't fail to upload i do not know
<doko> yes, I killed th 20ubuntu1 and 20ubuntu2 builds
<doko> but what to do now? the binaries built from 20ubuntu3 should be ok
<apw> doko, well if they collided and did not upload then they arn't the ones in the pocket
<apw> doko, you cannot reuse version numbers and you did, so ...
<doko> hmm, then I'll just upload again :-/
 * apw cannot find the upload.log
<apw> to find out if they did upload or not
<apw> ie whether your reuse has confused britney or she is right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: google-cloud-sdk (trusty-proposed/partner) [140.0.0-0ubuntu1~14.04 => 154.0.0-0ubuntu1~14.04.0] (no packageset)
<Laney> do we show a notification or anything when you're on an EOL release on desktop?
<apw> Laney, i assume it keeps telling you there is something to upgrade to, that really should say "And what you are on is DEAD"
<apw> Laney, but i am not sure it does
<Laney> I've not run an EOL thing for ages so I can't remember
<apw> Laney, i know what you mean
<Laney> we're trying to come up with something for gnome software, wanted to see what we already do
<apw> Laney, ahh, you should ask ogasawara as she was involved in the messaging work for the LTS kerenls which went dead
<Laney> I found https://i.stack.imgur.com/sTysa.png
<Laney> which is not exactly the best UX, but also isn't about an EOL release
<Laney> probably the thing you're talking about?
<apw> yes
<Laney> nod
<Laney> found the code for that in update-notifier I think
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.8 => 1.3.1-1ubuntu10.9] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (zesty-proposed/main) [2.5.0-3ubuntu5 => 2.5.0-3ubuntu5.1] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.1.0-1ubuntu9.4 => 2.1.0-1ubuntu9.5] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vulkan (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.0.21.0+dfsg1-1~16.04.1 => 1.0.42.0+dfsg1-1ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected budgie-desktop [source] (zesty-proposed) [10.2.9-3ubuntu4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: budgie-desktop (zesty-proposed/universe) [10.2.9-3ubuntu4 => 10.2.9-3ubuntu4.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted budgie-desktop [source] (zesty-proposed) [10.2.9-3ubuntu4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kscreenlocker [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ksysguard [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kwayland-integration [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kwrited [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libksysguard [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected oxygen [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected plasma-discover [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected plasma-nm [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected plasma-sdk [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected plasma-workspace [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5.1-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ksshaskpass [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kwin [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected milou [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected plasma-integration [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected plasma-workspace-wallpapers [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected powerdevil [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected systemsettings [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kwallet-pam [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected plasma-desktop [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected polkit-kde-agent-1 [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected user-manager [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libkscreen [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected sddm-kcm [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected plasma-pa [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
<apw> ^ rejecting whole set together as most do not have an SRU bug, will be resubmitted.
<Laney> you meanie
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected bluedevil [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected breeze-gtk [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected breeze [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kde-cli-tools [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kdecoration [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kgamma5 [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kinfocenter [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kscreen [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected breeze-grub [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kactivitymanagerd [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kdeplasma-addons [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kmenuedit [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
<acheronuk> Laney: I asked for that :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected breeze-plymouth [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected khotkeys [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kde-gtk-config [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1]
<apw> Laney, heh i am that, i did talk to them first
<acheronuk> apw: I assume we can reuse the 0.1 version number, as these never hit the archive, even in proposed?
<apw> acheronuk, indeed please do
<acheronuk> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [sync] (zesty-proposed) [10.2.7-0ubuntu0.17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [10.2.7-0ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [sync] (xenial-proposed) [10.2.7-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dpdk [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [16.07.2-0ubuntu0.16.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: webkit2gtk (xenial-proposed/main) [2.16.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 2.16.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: webkit2gtk (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.16.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 => 2.16.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: webkit2gtk (zesty-proposed/main) [2.16.1-1 => 2.16.1-1ubuntu0.17.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<jbicha> ^ those webkitgtk SRUs fix a high profile issue for Ubuntu GNOME, so please review
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> jbicha: I personally would like to wait for the package to appear fully in artful-proposed + see if the autopkgtests pass (if any)
<jbicha> sil2100: the artful package is different because it includes a lot more fixes; I intentionally made the SRUs more minimal to get the fix to users faster
<jbicha> autopkgtests are still run for SRUs though, right?
<sil2100> Sure, although I prefer not to approve SRUs that I don't know we'll migrate to the release pocket for devel
<sil2100> It's a preference thing
<jbicha> it will definitely migrate eventually but it will take at least several hours just to build
<jbicha> I tested the build and resulting binaries on amd64: https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/ubuntu/temp20170509/+packages
<jbicha> usually webkit SRUs are much larger and are handled by security so they skip the usual SRU process (last month, 2.14 was updated to 2.16)
<sil2100> jbicha: hm, ok, cosidering the build times and difference between uploads, I'll take a look at it in a moment
<santa_> acheronuk: kubuntu automation 2.0 rc5 coming, adding support for that bug referencing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted webkit2gtk [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.16.1-1ubuntu0.17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted webkit2gtk [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.16.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.2]
<sil2100> jbicha: all reviewed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted webkit2gtk [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.16.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.2]
<jbicha> thank you
<acheronuk> santa_: cool. thx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: adobe-flashplugin (artful-proposed/partner) [1:20170509.1-0ubuntu1]
<smoser> Hi, wondering if I could get someone to look at sru in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-initramfs-tools/+bug/1688606
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1688606 in maas-images "SRU cloud-initramfs-rooturl to archive" [Medium,Triaged]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-iscsi [s390x] (artful-proposed/main) [2.0.874-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-iscsi [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [2.0.874-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-iscsi [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/main) [2.0.874-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-iscsi [i386] (artful-proposed/main) [2.0.874-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-iscsi [armhf] (artful-proposed/main) [2.0.874-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-iscsi [arm64] (artful-proposed/main) [2.0.874-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (artful-proposed) [1:20170509.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adobe-flashplugin [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [1:20170509.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adobe-flashplugin [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1:20170509.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (trusty-proposed/partner) [1:20170411.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 => 1:20170509.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (yakkety-proposed/partner) [1:20170411.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 => 1:20170509.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20170411.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20170509.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (zesty-proposed/partner) [1:20170411.1-0ubuntu1 => 1:20170509.1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:20170509.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:20170509.1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:20170509.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:20170509.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-settings-daemon (zesty-proposed/main) [3.24.1-0ubuntu1 => 3.24.2-0ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bluedevil (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
<nacc> slangasek: if you have the time, can you accept the new open-iscsi binaries (iscsuio) from the debian merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-grub (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-plymouth (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kde-cli-tools (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdecoration (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kgamma5 (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kinfocenter (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kscreen (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ksshaskpass (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwallet-pam (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-gtk (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kde-gtk-config (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: khotkeys (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kscreenlocker (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kactivitymanagerd (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kmenuedit (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdeplasma-addons (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ksysguard (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwayland-integration (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwrited (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libksysguard (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: oxygen (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-discover (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-nm (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-sdk (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-workspace (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5.1-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: powerdevil (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemsettings (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwin (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: milou (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-integration (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-workspace-wallpapers (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sddm-kcm (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libkscreen (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-pa (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: user-manager (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-desktop (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: polkit-kde-agent-1 (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nplan (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.14~16.04 => 0.21~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: network-manager-applet (xenial-proposed/main) [1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<infinity> smoser: Uhm.
<infinity> smoser: Why does the test cast for this cloud-initramfs-tools SRU start with "mangle your initramfs config"?  If only there was a way to have the package add modules in a hook? :P
<infinity> smoser: Oh, unless that really was only necessary for precise, which you're no longer targetting.  Then your instructions are just bogus.
<smoser> infinity, only needed on precise.
<infinity> smoser: Kay, then your reproducer script has an unnecessary line, but probably not a big deal.
<smoser> updated description
<smoser> i can update the script also
<infinity> smoser: One could also argue that your hook script (in the package, not the reproducer) *should* be adding that module if you know you need it, even if it's in the generic set (which it is).  It does no harm to add the same module twice (or to attempt to add if builtin).
<infinity> smoser: Plus, you only get squashfs for MODULES=most.  It'd be more technically correct for you to specify the ones you need, then MODULES=dep would also work.
<smoser> infinity, that is true.
<smoser> one could argue that
<infinity> It's possible one just did. :)
<smoser> i do not disagree. so if you'd like me to, i can do that.
<smoser> its not a strict dependency, it will still work with tar
<smoser> and since manual_add_modules fails silently if you dont have the module, then it is unlikely to cause issues to add it.
<infinity> smoser: Fair point on the "also works for tar".  I'll leave the call up to you, as you know your (potential) target audience.
<infinity> smoser: If you're pretty sure this'll only be used in controlled environments where it'll always end up right anyway, then meh.
<infinity> (Or that it'll only be used with Ubuntu kernels, which all have squash built in now, and probably will as long as snapd is a thing)
<smoser> infinity, i thini i'll just open a bug, and fix it in artful for now.
<smoser> an otherwise unmodified initramfs found in cloud-images or linux-generic will end up with squashfs support (other than precise). so as it is, it will work in expected places.
<smoser> and if there is a need, then we'll fix that bug and sru it
<bdmurray> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/apport/lp-retracer-artful-updates/+merge/323802
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: btrfs-progs (zesty-proposed/main) [4.9.1-1ubuntu1 => 4.9.1-1ubuntu1.1] (core)
<infinity> smoser: Works for me.
<slangasek> bdmurray: is this a normal beginning-of-cycle thing we do, vs. fixing ddebs.u.c to have devel-updates available?
<bdmurray> slangasek: archaeologing
<bdmurray> slangasek: it seems to have been part of my process to not enable devel-updates for the retracer config.
<bdmurray> slangasek: but I missed it this time so it'd be better if ddebs.u.c was fixed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (zesty-proposed/main) [2.441.2 => 2.441.3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.435.2 => 2.435.3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.11 => 2.408.12] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adobe-flashplugin [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1:20170509.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-iscsi [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.0.874-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-iscsi [armhf] (artful-proposed) [2.0.874-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-iscsi [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [2.0.874-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adobe-flashplugin [i386] (artful-proposed) [1:20170509.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-iscsi [i386] (artful-proposed) [2.0.874-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-iscsi [arm64] (artful-proposed) [2.0.874-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-iscsi [s390x] (artful-proposed) [2.0.874-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-nanospec [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-posix-pty [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-async-each [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-bcrypt-pbkdf [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-ecc-jsbn [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sparse [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-nanospec [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-aws-sign2 [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-wide-align [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-posix-pty [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-console-control-strings [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-posix-pty [armhf] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-protobuf [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-posix-pty [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-protobuf [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-nanospec [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-protobuf [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-posix-pty [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-nanospec [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-posix-pty [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-nanospec [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-protobuf [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-nanospec [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-protobuf [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.2.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted google-cloud-sdk [source] (zesty-proposed) [154.0.0-0ubuntu1~17.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted google-cloud-sdk [source] (yakkety-proposed) [154.0.0-0ubuntu1~16.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted google-cloud-sdk [source] (xenial-proposed) [154.0.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted google-cloud-sdk [source] (trusty-proposed) [154.0.0-0ubuntu1~14.04.0]
#ubuntu-release 2017-05-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (trusty-proposed) [20170426-0ubuntu1~14.04.0]
<LocutusOfBorg> hello folks, I bring the autopkgtest question to a next level :) scr:screen is failing its autopkgtestsuite, but interestingly enough I can't reproduce with pbuilder, neither with autopkgtest --shell-fail --apt-upgrade screen -- lxc --sudo autopkgtest-artful
 * LocutusOfBorg found that screen version is not the latest in his tries
<LocutusOfBorg> should I pass it a dsc file to get the right version? it seems to be picking the package in release
<LocutusOfBorg> ok I can reproduce now
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html --apt-pocket=proposed=src:foo option to test something from proposed.
<xnox> such that one can run combinations of things from proposed; sometimes e.g. autopkg for something in release, fails when e.g. src:gcc-6 is from proposed. hence it's a separate option what to fetch from proposed
<LocutusOfBorg> got it thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-nanospec [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-nanospec [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-nanospec [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-posix-pty [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-posix-pty [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-posix-pty [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-nanospec [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-nanospec [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-posix-pty [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-nanospec [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-posix-pty [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-posix-pty [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-protobuf [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-protobuf [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.2.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-protobuf [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.2.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-aws-sign2 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-console-control-strings [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-wide-align [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-protobuf [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-async-each [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-ecc-jsbn [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-protobuf [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.2.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-sparse [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-bcrypt-pbkdf [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
 * ogra_ sighs ... why is flashplugin-installer still so super slow in downloading ... 
<ogra_> takes 0min already and is only at 57%
<ogra_> *20min
<LocutusOfBorg> because flash is slow
<LocutusOfBorg> so, the download is slow too :p
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> indeed
<LocutusOfBorg> this way you get used to it even while downloading it
<apw> ogra_, because it is only on one machine and you are alll downloading it at the same time
<LocutusOfBorg> how many years takes downloading java?
<davmor2> ogra_: because Adobe hate Linux, so puts you on the sack o'carp dialup server in the corner rather than wasting windows broadband connection ;)
<davmor2> s/carp/crap
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, why can't I download the artifacts for the first build here? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/q/qbzr/artful/ppc64el
<ogra_> davmor2, nah, thats canonicals fault ... they must be patching flash with their own stuff i clearly see a canonical.com address!
<ogra_> so typical!
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, that is the "first" and represents a copy forward from the previous release
<LocutusOfBorg> ack thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> so you copy them but you don't copy the references and logs
<apw> right
<bdmurray> infinity: with regards to bug 1673557 - is the goal "how many users can only run the i386 version" still valid? I forgot I'd have to SRU apport and whoopsie.
<ubot5> bug 1673557 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "/proc/cpuinfo should be collected" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673557
<nacc> bdmurray: can you reject the php7.0 for xenial? I have another bugfix I'd like to push in
<nacc> bdmurray: up to you, i can also upload after
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected php7.0 [source] (xenial-proposed) [7.0.18-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<nacc> bdmurray: thank you, uploading the fixed version shortly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: php7.0 (xenial-proposed/main) [7.0.15-0ubuntu0.16.04.4 => 7.0.18-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<nacc> bdmurray: --^ thanks again
<bdmurray> nacc: is that review a priority?
<nacc> bdmurray: it's identical to the other releases (y and z already done). it would be good to get x done soon, if possible, so they are all consistent.
<nacc> bdmurray: beyond this new fix (which is a backport of what is in y and z already as well)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debug-me [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.20170505-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-dot [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-call-stack [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-call-stack [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-call-stack [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-call-stack [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debug-me [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.20170505-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debug-me [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.20170505-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-call-stack [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debug-me [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.20170505-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-foundation [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-call-stack [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-foundation [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-foundation [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debug-me [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.20170505-1] (no packageset)
<fossfreedom> jbicha, everyone gtk+3.22.13 is causing major issues with ubuntu budgie (crashes) and clipboard issues for other desktops.  Just a heads up if we are thinking of introducing this into artful/zesty anytime soon - https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=782453
<ubot5> Gnome bug 782453 in Backend: Wayland "Can't copy/past from firefox/chrome/xclip to other application (eg. gnome-terminal, epiphany)" [Major,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-foundation [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-foundation [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debug-me [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.20170505-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debug-me [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.20170505-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debug-me [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.20170505-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-call-stack [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-call-stack [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-call-stack [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-foundation [arm64] (artful-proposed) [0.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-foundation [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-dot [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debug-me [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.20170505-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-call-stack [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-call-stack [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-foundation [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debug-me [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.20170505-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-foundation [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-call-stack [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-foundation [s390x] (artful-proposed) [0.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-calendar (zesty-proposed/main) [3.24.1-0ubuntu0.1 => 3.24.2-0ubuntu0.1] (desktop-extra, ubuntu-desktop)
<jbicha> fossfreedom: thanks, by the way, #ubuntu-desktop is perhaps a better place for that announcement :)
<fossfreedom> jbicha so many channels ... :)
<jbicha> fossfreedom: yes, but that one's a good one for you to hang out in since Budgie shares so many components with Ubuntu GNOME
<fossfreedom> aye - its now in my open list from now on.
<infinity> bdmurray: Pretty valid still, yeah.
<slangasek> there was discussion of schroot and sbuild; is someone planning to seed those for artful?
<jbicha> infinity: xnox: ^
<xnox> done
 * rbasak wonders why we're seeding those
<infinity> rbasak: Makes sense to support our own development toolchain?
<rbasak> Fair enough. Did something change?
<infinity> rbasak: Well, schroot was accidentally seeded, due to some other random thing depending on it.  That was fixed, and schroot was going to fall out of main, and I suggested that maybe we wanted to keep it in main by way of sbuild.
<infinity> rbasak: Ultimately, I'd say it was a longstanding bug that we didn't support sbuild (well, officially, unofficially we have done so for years, at least ever since LP switched to using the distro version instead of an ancient fork)
<rbasak> That makes sense, thanks.
<infinity> 2015-05-13 being when we switched from the fork to the distro package.
<infinity> Should have MIRed sbuild then.
<slangasek> xnox: so are yo ugoing to drive the MIR of the related packages now? :)
<infinity> The perl modules are usually a no-brainer MIR.
<xnox> i knew there was a catch.
<xnox> slangasek, have those things not been in MIR before?!
 * xnox guess that it was in touch seed that did not follow recommends.
<infinity> I thikn the only thing there that might want a more interesting MIR is sbuild itself.
<infinity> xnox: touch only pulled in schroot, pulling in sbuild is new.
<slangasek> xnox: previously we had schroot in, not sbuild
<infinity> Anyhow, I'm happy to do an informal MIR of all the perl modules with cyphermox.  I'll bribe him with the promise of not giving him poutine.
<slangasek> mmm, not-poutine
<xnox> libclass-data-inheritable-perl -> same deb was in main in trusty and vivid; so can be reseeded back in no?
<infinity> xnox: Yeah.
<cyphermox> hmm, not-poutine
<infinity> xnox: Most of them can just promote, some might need a subscriber and a 5-minute review, then a promotion.
<xnox> stacktrace-perl is very big jump in numbers.
<infinity> Big jump in numbers doesn't really matter, unless it was demoted because the new version sucks.  And I'm sure it was just demoted because it fell out naturally.
<cyphermox> perl module version numbers are usually meaningless
<cyphermox> what counts for a lot is that perl modules are usually well maintained in debian to being with
<infinity> xnox: Anyhow, file an MIR for sbuild itself?  I'll handle the perl modules out of band with cyphermox's approval.
<xnox> ok
<infinity> (My personal view on perl modules is that if they're maintained by the Debian Perl team and seem to be vaguely up to date with CPAN, and don't do crazy weird root things, the review they need is about 10 seconds and a bug subscriber, but I quit the MIR team, so now I need soeone else to make that call :P)
<infinity> doko: Is a switch to gcc-7 in the cards for artful?  Trying to decide if I should demote all the gcc-7 binaries that want to fall out of main, or if it's pointless because they'll just come back in a week.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-caller [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-05-11
<doko> infinity: yes, but not before the 7.2 release (around July)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (zesty-proposed/main) [2.20.4-0ubuntu4 => 2.20.4-0ubuntu4.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.20.3-0ubuntu8.2 => 2.20.3-0ubuntu8.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xl2tpd (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.3.6+dfsg-4 => 1.3.6+dfsg-4ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xl2tpd (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.3.6+dfsg-4 => 1.3.6+dfsg-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> santa_: seems that kdepimlibs refresh is missing from artful? blocking a bunch of stuff from building, and then a bunch of tests fail and block stuff from migrating..
<tjaalton> (echoing here too, as #kubuntu-devel is flooded with the test/build failures)
<acheronuk> tjaalton: it's all in the New queue https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=
<acheronuk> waiting for review by archive admins
<tjaalton> acheronuk: ah, cool
<tjaalton> well then :)
<tjaalton> this is urgent
<tjaalton> acheronuk: don't see kdepimlibs there though?
<acheronuk> tjaalton: apw is kindly looking I think, but on limited time for this I think
<acheronuk> tjaalton: pdepimlibs source is now split into 3 separate packages
<apw> tjaalton, which ones is on fire  ?
<apw> acheronuk, which three are urgent here ...
<tjaalton> acheronuk: ah ok
<tjaalton> apw: well, whatever provides libkf5akonadimime-dev
<tjaalton> I traced some build-failures there
<tjaalton> missing build-deps
<apw> tjaalton, i'll prop
<tjaalton> thanks
<acheronuk> tjaalton: when the split ones go in, anything failing tests against the old PIM should hopefully run and pass against the new
<tjaalton> acheronuk: exactly
<apw> tjaalton, i'll prioritise those, and let acheronuk tell me which they are
<tjaalton> cool
<acheronuk> apw tjaalton I will try to untangle the spaghetti monster of deps in a little while!
<tjaalton> I think it's akonadi-notes -mime and -contacts?
<acheronuk> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/applications_archive/16.12.3_artful_proposed_migration.pdf
<acheronuk> is a starting point ^^
<tjaalton> hehe
 * acheronuk hates KDE PIM stack
<acheronuk> 'orrible thing!
<tjaalton> :)
<acheronuk> my life on here would be much easier if we could bin that from the archive and just provide in a ppa. lol
<acheronuk> apw: tjaalton : yep, akonadi-mime, akonadi-notes, and akonadi-contacts are the 3 lowest level deps that would *start* to unblock stuff at least
<apw> acheronuk, thanks
 * acheronuk cries at the wall of red build fails in #kubuntu-devel
<acheronuk> not related to this.....
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted akonadi-calendar-tools [source] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted akonadi-import-wizard [source] (artful-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted akonadi-notes [source] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted akonadi-contacts [source] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted akonadiconsole [source] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted akonadi-mime [source] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: akonadi-mime [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-caller [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted akonadi-mime [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
<santa_> tjaalton: what acheronuk said. as you could see in the graph, we had several things waiting to be approved
<santa_> regarding the wall of failures of #kubuntu-devel, that was becauses of yesterdays preparation of applications 17.04
<tjaalton> santa_: yeah
<santa_> we are working on it
<santa_> I guess you asked because you have some package which can't migrate because of ours?
<tjaalton> yeah xorg-server which has a ton of reverse-autopkgtests
<tjaalton> the change itself isn't critical
<tjaalton> but noticed that the migration was started 8 days ago so started poking
<santa_> ok
<santa_> acheronuk: due to a few packages being accepted now (see above) we have now more stuff able to build on the archive, could you go ahead and execute kubuntu-retry-builds with -a?
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/applications_archive/16.12.3_artful_retry_builds.pdf
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. will do shortly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kmailtransport [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kmailtransport [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kmailtransport [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kmailtransport [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kmailtransport [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kmailtransport [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: akonadi-contacts [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmailtransport [amd64] (artful-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmailtransport [armhf] (artful-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmailtransport [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmailtransport [arm64] (artful-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmailtransport [s390x] (artful-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmailtransport [i386] (artful-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted akonadi-contacts [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: akonadi-calendar [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: akonadi-calendar [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: akonadi-calendar [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5pimcommon [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.25~14.04 => 2.26~14.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.25+16.10 => 2.26+16.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.25 => 2.26] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (zesty-proposed/main) [2.25+17.04 => 2.26+17.04] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5pimcommon [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5pimcommon [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
 * apw looks at snapd ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted akonadi-calendar [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted akonadi-calendar [i386] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5pimcommon [armhf] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted akonadi-calendar [armhf] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5pimcommon [i386] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5pimcommon [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxc (xenial-proposed/main) [2.0.7-0ubuntu1~16.04.2 => 2.0.7-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-server)
<xnox> please reject ^ it was meant for artful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected lxc [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.7-0ubuntu3]
<xnox> thank you
<apw> np
<infinity> xnox: Well done making lxc FTBFS. :P
<xnox> infinity, to be honest, i am perplexed. I was on my way to fix adt failure. And I have that .dsc tested inside the autopkgtest with system from proposed, and build from scratch in said adt VM
<xnox> but i am suspecting i did not use _all_ of proposed in that vm, hence the build failed. even though the change i did do to the debian/rules was required......
<infinity> xnox: Seems somewhat obvious that the mv is necessary, and I'm not sure why you dropped it...
<xnox> building again in a schroot, to fix again (or whatever)
<xnox> yes, it is.
<xnox> i have no idea what happened.
 * apw hands xnox the "sun spots" card
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kf5-kdepim-apps-libs [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kf5-kdepim-apps-libs [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5ksieve [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5ksieve [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kf5-kdepim-apps-libs [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5ksieve [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (zesty-proposed/universe) [20170426-0ubuntu1~17.04.0 => 20170426-0ubuntu2~17.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (yakkety-proposed/universe) [20170426-0ubuntu1~16.10.0 => 20170426-0ubuntu2~16.10.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (trusty-proposed/universe) [20170426-0ubuntu1~14.04.0 => 20170426-0ubuntu2~14.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (xenial-proposed/universe) [20170426-0ubuntu1~16.04.0 => 20170426-0ubuntu2~16.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.26+16.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.26+17.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.26~14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.26]
<apw> ^ rejecting per uploaders request ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: isc-dhcp (trusty-proposed/main) [4.2.4-7ubuntu12.8 => 4.2.4-7ubuntu12.9] (core)
<smoser> infinity, you read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-initramfs-tools/+bug/1688606 enough to provide useful feedback, and then said "ok", but didn't let it in
<smoser> ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1688606 in maas-images "SRU cloud-initramfs-rooturl to archive" [Medium,Triaged]
<infinity> smoser: Got slightly sidetracked.  Lemme do a proper review and (likely) let 'em in.
<smoser> thank you
<infinity> smoser: I note the rooturl code in artful is a bit different than the uploaded bits.  Did you want to sync that?
<infinity> smoser: Notably the PREREQS typo fix, and the better handling of mount_tar() arguments.
<infinity> smoser: zesty seems to have those fixes.
<smoser> let me see.
<infinity> smoser: Unpack all your SRUs, plus zesty, plus artful, then diff -urN pkg/rooturl/ newpkg/rooturl/ ... I'd have expected them all to be the same, except for the manual_add_modules fix in artful.
<infinity> smoser: But it seems the SRUs are a slightly older codebase than zesty and artful.
<smoser> infinity, i didn't intend that. i'll look.
<smoser> infinity, you can NACK all those. i'll re-prepare when launchpad comes back.
<smoser> and i'll just grab https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689642 in there too
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1689642 in cloud-initramfs-tools "cloud-initramfs-rooturl should manual_add_modules squashfs" [Low,Fix committed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-initramfs-tools [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.30ubuntu1.2]
<jbicha> bdmurray: since you're on SRU duty today (right?), what is your opinion about letting LP: #1687019 in before the full 7 days are up?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-initramfs-tools [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.25ubuntu1.14.04.2]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1687019 in webkit2gtk (Ubuntu Zesty) "Cannot add a Google account using Online Accounts in Ubuntu Gnome" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687019
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-initramfs-tools [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.27ubuntu1.4]
<infinity> smoser: All rejected.  I have to run out for a bit, but I'll check later today for fresh uploads.
<jbicha> it fixes a high priority bug for Ubuntu GNOME & Budgie and is a lot more minimal than the usual webkit SRUs which just go straight through -security
<jbicha> the regression it fixes was caused by Google changing their login pages :|
<nacc> jbicha: nice, we've gotten lots of complaints about that one in #ubuntu
<jbicha> I think it's got like 8 people to verify the fix on the LP bug which is much higher than normal for SRUs :|
<bdmurray> jibel: looking
<bdmurray> jbicha: looking at it now
<bashfulrobot> Hey everyone, just a quick little intro here - I'm just getting involved (no previous Ubuntu flavour/proper project experience). I'm currently workign with Ubuntu Budgie. Just starting to lurk and pickup information. become more involved.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [2.12-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1 => 2.13-0ubuntu3~ubuntu16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (yakkety-backports/main) [2.12-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1 => 2.13-0ubuntu3~ubuntu16.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (zesty-backports/main) [2.12-0ubuntu3 => 2.13-0ubuntu3~ubuntu17.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (xenial-backports) [2.13-0ubuntu3~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (yakkety-backports) [2.13-0ubuntu3~ubuntu16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (zesty-backports) [2.13-0ubuntu3~ubuntu17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.0-3ubuntu5.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.1.0-1ubuntu9.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lomoco [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-2ubuntu0.17.04.1]
<bdmurray> stgraber: How did the previous fix for bug 1689621 regress? Could / should the regression discovery method be part of the test case?
<ubot5> bug 1689621 in btrfs-progs (Ubuntu Zesty) "fix empty subvolume send and receive" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689621
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.441.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.435.3]
<stgraber> bdmurray: Original bug was "btrfs send /something | btrfs receive -e /something-else" failing when the source was empty. Regression is for the case where the source is also empty but is now used as an increment change to the target. At least that's my understanding from the e-mails I've seen going between upstream btrfs and brauner.
<stgraber> bdmurray: the testcase provided in the SRU is what I've been provided by upstream as far as how to check if the issue is resolved. The previous fix came with a testcase so that one won't be re-introduced by this at least.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evolution (xenial-proposed/universe) [3.18.5.2-0ubuntu3.1 => 3.18.5.2-0ubuntu3.2] (ubuntugnome, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-calendar [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.24.2-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (trusty-proposed/main) [0.25ubuntu1.14.04.1 => 0.25ubuntu1.14.04.2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-software [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.20.1+git20170509.0.8292905-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.25 => 2.26.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.25~14.04 => 2.26.1~14.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.25+16.10 => 2.26.1+16.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (zesty-proposed/main) [2.25+17.04 => 2.26.1+17.04] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xl2tpd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.3.6+dfsg-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xl2tpd [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.3.6+dfsg-4ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.30ubuntu1.1 => 0.30ubuntu1.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.7.9-113-g513e99e0-0ubuntu1~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [0.27ubuntu1.3 => 0.27ubuntu1.4] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<smoser> infinity, ^ new versions, now have the same as I just uploaded to artful.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.9-113-g513e99e0-0ubuntu1~17.04.1]
<infinity> smoser: Did you want to sync zesty too, since it's the odd one out now, or don't care given that (other than the docs), it's a 1-line change?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aodh [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.0.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-initramfs-tools [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.25ubuntu1.14.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-initramfs-tools [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.27ubuntu1.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-initramfs-tools [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.30ubuntu1.2]
<infinity> smoser: ^-- And accepted T/X/Y
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cloud-initramfs-tools [i386] (trusty-proposed/main) [0.25ubuntu1.14.04.2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cloud-initramfs-tools [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [0.27ubuntu1.4] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cloud-initramfs-tools [amd64] (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.30ubuntu1.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<smoser> infinity, i can sync it too.
<smoser> infinity, zesty uploaded.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (zesty-proposed/main) [0.35ubuntu1 => 0.35ubuntu2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<infinity> smoser: You didn't include rooturl/doc/example-boot.sh in that one.  Do you care?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: krb5 (zesty-proposed/main) [1.15-1 => 1.15-1ubuntu0.1] (core)
<nacc> ahasenack: --^
<ahasenack> nacc: yay, now sru steps?
<nacc> ahasenack: sru team has to approve and then it will need to be verified in each bug
<ahasenack> nacc: right, I mean, now I can continue with the sru steps
<ahasenack> subscribe sru team, make sure I have the bug description in order, etc
<nacc> ahasenack: yeah, it looked like you were basically done with them at this point (sru info is in each bug)
<ahasenack> yep
<ahasenack> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted krb5 [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.15-1ubuntu0.1]
<infinity> smoser: I'll assume you don't care and accept in ~10m if I don't hear from you. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (yakkety-proposed/main) [3.20.1+git20170427.0.3d09239-0ubuntu1 => 3.20.1+git20170509.0.8292905-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<santa_> hi
<santa_> I'm inspecting the progress we have so far for kdepim 16.12.3 http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/applications_archive/16.12.3_artful_proposed_migration.pdf
<santa_> right now we need a no-change rebuild for libkolab; otherwise kdepim-runtime is not going to build
<santa_> could someone help us with this bit and to that no-change rebuild, please?
<acheronuk> santa_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkolab/1.0.2-10ubuntu7
<santa_> acheronuk: oh, I didn't know you had permissions for that
 * acheronuk runs
 * santa_ runs too, sorry for the noise
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceilometer [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:7.0.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cinder [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2:9.1.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horizon [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3:10.0.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted heat [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:7.0.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tomcat8 [source] (yakkety-proposed) [8.0.37-1ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tomcat8 [source] (xenial-proposed) [8.0.32-1ubuntu1.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron-fwaas [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:9.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-initramfs-tools [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.35ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted php7.0 [source] (xenial-proposed) [7.0.18-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted network-manager-applet [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted software-properties [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.92.37.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-ajv [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: visual-fill-column [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-asn1 [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-evp-bytestokey [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-timers-browserify [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [2.0.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-require-inject [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-to-arraybuffer [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kf5-kdepim-apps-libs [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kf5-kdepim-apps-libs [i386] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5ksieve [armhf] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-ajv [amd64] (artful-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-evp-bytestokey [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-timers-browserify [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.0.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted visual-fill-column [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kf5-kdepim-apps-libs [armhf] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5ksieve [i386] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-require-inject [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5ksieve [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-to-arraybuffer [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-asn1 [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-05-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kf5-messagelib [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kf5-messagelib [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kf5-messagelib [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.9 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu11.2 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu11.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5incidenceeditor [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5incidenceeditor [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5incidenceeditor [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ding-libs [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.5.0-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (zesty-proposed) [20170426-0ubuntu2~17.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (yakkety-proposed) [20170426-0ubuntu2~16.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (xenial-proposed) [20170426-0ubuntu2~16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (trusty-proposed) [20170426-0ubuntu2~14.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted btrfs-progs [source] (zesty-proposed) [4.9.1-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kf5-messagelib [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kf5-messagelib [i386] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kf5-messagelib [armhf] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5incidenceeditor [amd64] (artful-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5incidenceeditor [i386] (artful-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5incidenceeditor [armhf] (artful-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted akregator [source] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
<infinity> Laney: Any idea what's up with network reliability on the armhf autopkgtest nodes?
<infinity> Laney: snapcraft pretty much can't make it through a full run without a connection error or DNS resolution failure.
<Laney> No, we see it in autopkgtest itself too when downloading deps
<Laney> I once tried resolving stuff in a loop but it worked then :(
<infinity> Of course.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nnn [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nnn [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nnn [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nnn [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nnn [arm64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nnn [armhf] (artful-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nnn [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nnn [armhf] (artful-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nnn [arm64] (artful-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nnn [s390x] (artful-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nnn [i386] (artful-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nnn [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5mailcommon [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5mailcommon [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5mailcommon [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.66.9 => 1.66.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5mailcommon [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5mailcommon [i386] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5mailcommon [armhf] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-lts-trusty (precise-proposed/main) [3.13.0-117.164~precise1 => 3.13.0-117.164~precise1] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected linux-lts-trusty [sync] (precise-proposed) [3.13.0-117.164~precise1]
<smoser> infinity, do you have to allow the new package into -proposed ?
<smoser> for bug 1688606 ? i added proposed to trusty, updated, and
<ubot5> bug 1688606 in maas-images "SRU cloud-initramfs-rooturl to archive" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688606
<smoser> E: Unable to locate package cloud-initramfs-rooturl
<infinity> smoser: Oh, probably.
<infinity> smoser: Done.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cloud-initramfs-tools [amd64] (yakkety-proposed) [0.30ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cloud-initramfs-tools [i386] (trusty-proposed) [0.25ubuntu1.14.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cloud-initramfs-tools [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [0.27ubuntu1.4]
<smoser> thanks.
<doko> infinity, slangasek: who is supposed to create ddebs Packages files for artful-proposed and -security?
<doko> crash autopkg tests fail
<apw> doko, where are the packages building, in the main archive or in a ppa ?  as those are an option in a ppa
<cjwatson> I think doko probably means as in ddebs.ubuntu.com
<doko> apw: shows as an autopkg test failure triggered by binutils
<infinity> doko: Traditionally, they don't get created until there are packages in those pockets (so, around release time).
<infinity> doko: That might be something we want to change.
<cjwatson> there's an option to force regeneration which I've never attempted to use and am not going to last thing on a Friday :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: akonadi-import-wizard [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: akonadi-import-wizard [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: akonadi-import-wizard [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.74.2 => 1.74.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted akonadi-import-wizard [amd64] (artful-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted akonadi-import-wizard [i386] (artful-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted akonadi-import-wizard [armhf] (artful-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (zesty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu2 => 2.02~beta3-4ubuntu2.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (zesty-proposed/main) [1.80 => 1.80.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: whoopsie (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.2.54 => 0.2.54.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [sync] (xenial-proposed) [5.5.1+dfsg-16ubuntu7.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: whoopsie (xenial-proposed/main) [0.2.52.2 => 0.2.52.3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: whoopsie (trusty-proposed/main) [0.2.24.6ubuntu3 => 0.2.24.6ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.20.4-0ubuntu4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.20.3-0ubuntu8.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted whoopsie [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.2.54.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted whoopsie [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.2.52.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chrome-gnome-shell [source] (yakkety-proposed) [9-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chrome-gnome-shell [source] (zesty-proposed) [9-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04]
<tsimonq2> infinity: Ok, I'm really not sure why this lubuntu-next build is failing.
<tsimonq2> infinity: I'm racking my brain on this and I can't figure it out.
<tsimonq2> CalledProcessError: Command '['/usr/bin/sudo', '/usr/sbin/chroot', '/home/buildd/build-LIVEFSBUILD-97475/chroot-autobuild', 'linux64', '/bin/sh', '-c', 'cd /build && env PROJECT=lubuntu-next ARCH=amd64 lb build']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<tsimonq2> infinity: Can you wrap your brain around it better than I can?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: you need to look above that for some explanation why it failed
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I don't see anything.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Have you figured out what it is, or are you just giving a suggestion?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I haven't figured it out, I'm just saying that last error message just tells you that the top-level command exited non-zero, not why.  Can you give me a url for a log?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (xenial-proposed/main) [2.20.1-0ubuntu2.5 => 2.20.1-0ubuntu2.6] (core)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/319405635/buildlog_ubuntu_artful_amd64_lubuntu-next_BUILDING.txt.gz
<slangasek> tsimonq2: ok.  everything after 'Begin unmounting filesystems...' is error handling; the line immediately before that, 'Begin queueing installation of package lists (live pass)...' is the bit that fails
<slangasek> but there's no explicit error message about what fails
<slangasek> so you'd need to dig around in the code at that point
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Hmmmm, where is this code again?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: This specific bit of it.
<slangasek> tsimonq2: /usr/lib/live/build/lb_chroot_package-lists in the live-build package
<tsimonq2> slangasek: gracias
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (trusty-proposed/main) [2.14.1-0ubuntu3.23 => 2.14.1-0ubuntu3.24] (core)
<slangasek> tjaalton: x11proto-core/xenial seems to have added a stray unused debian/x11proto-core-dev-lts-xenial.install
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected x11proto-core [source] (xenial-proposed) [7.0.31-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: x11proto-core (xenial-proposed/main) [7.0.28-2ubuntu1 => 7.0.31-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted x11proto-core [source] (xenial-proposed) [7.0.31-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nplan [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.21~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libxfont [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.0.1-3~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected libxfont1 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.5.2-4~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nplan (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.14~16.04 => 0.21~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chrome-gnome-shell [source] (xenial-proposed) [9-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gjs [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.48.3-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: installation-birthday [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-performance-now [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [2.1.0+debian-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radlib [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/none) [2.12.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-har-schema [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radlib [s390x] (artful-proposed/none) [2.12.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radlib [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [2.12.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-stringstream [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radlib [i386] (artful-proposed/none) [2.12.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quoin-clojure [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: reprounzip [amd64] (artful-proposed/none) [1.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radlib [arm64] (artful-proposed/none) [2.12.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radlib [armhf] (artful-proposed/none) [2.12.0-2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Ugh, no luck.
<tsimonq2> This seems like a problem beyond the scope of Lubuntu.
 * tsimonq2 calls for backup from infinity and/or slangasek 
<tsimonq2> I've been working on this for 4+ hours, I need to do something else. I'll think about it, let me know if you see anything obvious...
#ubuntu-release 2017-05-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted installation-birthday [amd64] (artful-proposed) [3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-performance-now [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.1.0+debian-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quoin-clojure [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radlib [arm64] (artful-proposed) [2.12.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radlib [i386] (artful-proposed) [2.12.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radlib [s390x] (artful-proposed) [2.12.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-har-schema [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radlib [amd64] (artful-proposed) [2.12.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radlib [ppc64el] (artful-proposed) [2.12.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-stringstream [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted reprounzip [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radlib [armhf] (artful-proposed) [2.12.0-2]
<slangasek> tsimonq2: so, it is still a lubuntu problem, none of the other flavors are having trouble with daily builds.  Given that the failure is at the 'live' phase, could LIVE_TASK='lubuntu-next-live' in livecd-rootfs: live-build/auto/config be the problem?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: that task doesn't appear to exist in zesty or artful
<tsimonq2> slangasek: ohhhhhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Maybe.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blogilo [source] (artful-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> slangasek: If I get you a PR fixing it, are you online to approve it? ;)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I'm on my way out to the store, but if you tag me I can look at it at some point soon
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-har-validator [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [5.0.2-1] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> slangasek: oops
<tsimonq2> slangasek: thank you thank you thank you :D :D :D :D
<tjaalton> slangasek: reuploaded
<tjaalton> slangasek: oh you did that already, heh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: x11proto-core (xenial-proposed/main) [7.0.31-1~ubuntu16.04.1 => 7.0.31-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected x11proto-core [source] (xenial-proposed) [7.0.31-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: libxfont2 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:2.0.1-3~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxfont (xenial-proposed/main) [1:1.5.1-1 => 1:1.5.1-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (core, xorg)
<tjaalton> slangasek: and libxfont* reuploaded too
<slangasek> tjaalton: :) ok, great-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-xtaci-smux [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [1.0.5+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-xtaci-smux [amd64] (artful-proposed) [1.0.5+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-har-validator [amd64] (artful-proposed) [5.0.2-1]
<jbicha> hi, can we allow sphinx to migrate into artful? the only failing autopkgtest is beets/i386 which Locutus was working on
<infinity> jbicha: Hinted.
<flocculant> iso's appear to have an issue when booting from usb on hardware, work ok on qemu though bug 1690580
<ubot5> bug 1690580 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "Iso not bootable from USB drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690580
<slangasek> flocculant: having it boot with a different initramfs on hardware than under qemu is an extraordinary failure mode; have you reproduced this yourself?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (xenial-proposed/universe) [3.18.5-0ubuntu0.2 => 3.18.5-0ubuntu0.3] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, mozilla, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (yakkety-proposed/universe) [3.20.4-0ubuntu2 => 3.20.4-0ubuntu3] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, mozilla, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: webkit2gtk (xenial-proposed/main) [2.16.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 2.16.2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: webkit2gtk (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.16.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.2 => 2.16.2-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: webkit2gtk (zesty-proposed/main) [2.16.1-1ubuntu0.17.04.1 => 2.16.2-0ubuntu0.17.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.1-0ubuntu1 => 3.24.2-0ubuntu0.1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, mozilla, ubuntugnome)
#ubuntu-release 2017-05-14
<infinity> slangasek: Same initrd, different codepaths, probably.
<infinity> flocculant: Fixed casper uploaded.
<slangasek> infinity: why was it different in VM or not, if booted from USB in both cases?
<infinity> slangasek: I don't think it really was.  I suspect the qemu case booted from -cdrom, and flocculant misspoke.
<infinity> slangasek: USB HDD takes a codepath that ended up calling /sbin/udevadm (the only place in casper where udevadm accidentally had an absolute path), and udevadm was moved to /bin in a recent systemd.
<flocculant> slangasek: yea - I misspoke
<flocculant> infinity: thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sphinx (zesty-proposed/main) [1.5.3-1 => 1.5.3-1ubuntu0.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ncclient [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-05-07
<wxl> infinity: did anyone think to add a testcase for the minimal install. i'm not seeing anything right off hand but… (cc flocculant)
<tsimonq2> I don't think it crossed anyone's mind, to be frank.
<tsimonq2> Although I would highly encourage it (and would write it myself if nobody else wants to).
<wxl> there's https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk/view/head:/testcases/image/1640_Install_Minimal_System but i'm pretty sure that's something different
<wxl> …given it's from 2014 XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: fwiw i don't see that same error but yeah it's got all the apps
<tsimonq2> wxl: Wrong chan.
<wxl> bah
<tsimonq2> (We're also discussing Lubuntu-specific issues in #lubuntu-devel.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nftables [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nftables [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nftables [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nftables [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nftables [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nftables [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.1-0ubuntu4 => 3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<tsimonq2> O_o what's up with the cosmic huge autopkgtest queue?
<tsimonq2> cosmic 382 300 2223 - 993 -
<tsimonq2> armhf is disproportionally large.
<tsimonq2> (disproportionately maybe)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.28.1-0ubuntu5 => 3.28.1-0ubuntu6] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: command-not-found (cosmic-proposed/main) [18.04.4 => 18.10.0~pre1] (core)
<flocculant> wxl tsimonq2 - if we'd used this minimal install thing then I would have thought of a testcase and added it to our testsuites :)
<wxl> flocculant: isn't it in your installer though?
<flocculant> nope
<wxl> oh hm
<flocculant> we do the semi-official core iso thing instead
<wxl> yeah and that's what we've always done and what i expected, so i was surprised to see it there
<wxl> what did you need to do to remove it?
<wxl> s/it/minimal install option on the installer/
<flocculant> didn't do anything to remove it
<wxl> ah it must be you have to have the remove file in the seed in order for it to appear
<wxl> ^^ that said, tsimonq2, if we want, we may just want to opt to get rid of the minimal install altogether
<flocculant> afaik that's the case
<tsimonq2> wxl: JFDI.
<wxl> tsimonq2: is that what we want, though? i mean you went through the trouble of putting us on the list.. think about it and reply to that bug tomorrow after you've had some sleep
<valorie> wxl, tsimonq2 - talk to acheronuk about it
<valorie> the kubuntu one worked flawlessly
<valorie> minimal install
<wxl> well, we have a theory i think...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.32.6+18.10ubuntu1 => 2.32.6+18.10ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted command-not-found [source] (cosmic-proposed) [18.10.0~pre1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.32.6+18.10ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.28.1-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tomcat8 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.5.30-1ubuntu1 => 8.5.30-1ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (cosmic-proposed/main) [18.0.2-2ubuntu1 => 18.0.2-2ubuntu2] (core, xorg)
<tjaalton> huh, cosmic isn't really open yet?
<acheronuk> pre-release freeze :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloudcompare (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.9.1+git20180223-1 => 2.9.1+git20180223-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gr-gsm (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.41.2-2build1 => 0.41.2-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openggsn (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.92-2build1 => 0.92-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openbsc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2build1 => 1.0.0-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: baresip (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.5.7-1build1 => 0.5.7-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gst-plugins-bad1.0 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.14.0-1ubuntu1 => 1.14.0-1ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libheif (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2 => 1.1.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ffmpeg (cosmic-proposed/universe) [7:3.4.2-2 => 7:3.4.2-2build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xpra (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1 => 2.1.3+dfsg-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: handbrake (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+ds1-1ubuntu1 => 1.1.0+ds1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted baresip [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5.7-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gst-plugins-bad1.0 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.14.0-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libheif [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ffmpeg [source] (cosmic-proposed) [7:3.4.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xpra [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.3+dfsg-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted handbrake [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.0+ds1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloudcompare [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.9.1+git20180223-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (cosmic-proposed) [18.0.2-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openggsn [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.92-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gr-gsm [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.41.2-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tomcat8 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [8.5.30-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openbsc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnuradio (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.7.12.0-2 => 3.7.12.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gqrx-sdr (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.9-2 => 2.9-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gr-air-modes (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2.c29eb60-2ubuntu1 => 0.0.2.c29eb60-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gr-fosphor (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.7.0.2.7b6b996-3 => 3.7.0.2.7b6b996-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gr-iqbal (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.37.2-11 => 0.37.2-11build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gr-radar (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.20161018-3build1 => 0.0.0.20161018-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sdrangelove (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.20150707-2build3 => 0.0.1.20150707-2build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gr-fcdproplus (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.7.25.4b6464b-5 => 3.7.25.4b6464b-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gr-osmosdr (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-14build1 => 0.1.4-14build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gr-hpsdr (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1 => 1.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gr-rds (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.7.0.2.a542331-2 => 3.7.0.2.a542331-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnuradio [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.7.12.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gr-air-modes [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.2.c29eb60-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gr-fosphor [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.7.0.2.7b6b996-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gr-iqbal [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.37.2-11build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gr-radar [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.0.20161018-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sdrangelove [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.1.20150707-2build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gqrx-sdr [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.9-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gr-hpsdr [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gr-rds [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.7.0.2.a542331-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gr-fcdproplus [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.7.25.4b6464b-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gr-osmosdr [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.4-14build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-bioc-s4vectors (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.18.1-2 => 0.18.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-bioc-s4vectors [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.18.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: m2crypto [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.27.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted m2crypto [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.27.0-6]
<LocutusOfBorg> tjaalton, hello, ping wrt ext-pack?
<tjaalton> LocutusOfBorg: huh?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-gnome-default-settings [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ocrmypdf (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.1.2-1ubuntu2 => 6.2.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-optparse (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.4-1ubuntu1 => 1.4.4-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubiquity [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.04.14.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-foreground-child (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5.6-4ubuntu2 => 1.5.6-6] (no packageset) (sync)
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: your cmake merge seems to break the vtk7 autopkg tests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-foreground-child [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5.6-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-optparse [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ocrmypdf [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [6.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnss-sdr (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.9-5build3 => 0.0.9-5build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: soapyuhd (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1build1 => 0.3.4-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: osmo-trx (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2 => 0.2.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnss-sdr [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.9-5build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted soapyuhd [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.4-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted osmo-trx [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.0-2build1]
<wxl> flocculant: crazy thought i hadn't considered: what about making the "minimal install" actually produce your xubuntu core? any reason you didn't do that?
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> wxl: we started looking at core a long long time ago
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [source] (bionic-proposed) [12.2.4-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected tomcat8 [source] (bionic-proposed) [8.5.30-1ubuntu1.1]
<wxl> flocculant: so no good reason? :)
<flocculant> wxl: so you mean this new thing that apparently doesn't work for lubuntu?
<flocculant> ;)
<flocculant> anyway - I don't decide on those things - just ack or nack when we vote
<wxl> flocculant: well with us having a split seed, i'm sort of not surprised it doesn't work. it's working fine for everyone else. so you all did vote on whether or not to be included?
<flocculant> nope - not sure we took much notice of the option
<wxl> well we also have had a "core" option and though i had originally thought maybe we should keep to what desktop team envisioned core to be, i'm more inclined to think that maybe this is the easy way for someone to install core as we have done it rather than using the mini.iso
<flocculant> mmm
<wxl> i meant what the desktop team envisioned "minimal" to be
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-notifier [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.192.1]
<didrocks> minimal is supposed to be normal image without large applications
<flocculant> ack
<didrocks> basically, I added the support to ubiquity for every flavors
<flocculant> ack that too
<didrocks> you only need to ensure you produce a file at the right place with the list of packages to be removed from minimal
<didrocks> no reason it doesn't work for you ;)
<flocculant> we just haven't looked because we do something else
<didrocks> sure, just telling it's supposed to work for you, if not, just ping us :)
<flocculant> pre 16.04 iirc
<didrocks> I took care the option doesn't impact you if you don't want to support it
<flocculant> didrocks: well it hasn't done that :D
<didrocks> good ;)
<didrocks> hasn't as "didn't create any negative impact", right?
<flocculant> yea - I'd have said something a long time ago if it has lol
<flocculant> s/has/had
<didrocks> heh
<flocculant> and now I know it was you I know where to go in future :p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-notifier [source] (artful-proposed) [3.186.2]
<ddstreet> bdmurray re: ifupdown bionic upload in unapproved queue, can you reject that and i'll re-upload with corrected version number?  (or can i just re-upload over the existing upload?)
<bdmurray> ddstreet: you can just reupload and there'll be 2 in the queue
<bdmurray> ddstreet: I'll reject the first one though
<ddstreet> ok ack, will do thnx
<ddstreet> bdmurray and to confirm, i don't need to worry about cosmic (yet) right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-oslo.versionedobjects [source] (artful-proposed) [1.26.0-0ubuntu2]
<bdmurray> ddstreet: I haven't seen an email about it being opened yet
<ddstreet> k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ifupdown [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.17ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gpgme1.0 (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.10.0-1ubuntu1 => 1.11.1-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ifupdown (bionic-proposed/main) [0.8.17ubuntu1 => 0.8.17ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wget (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.19.4-1ubuntu2 => 1.19.5-1ubuntu1] (core)
<ddstreet> sil2100 hello sru vangaurd, if you have time can you review ifupdown and vlan in the bionic queue, for lp #1701023?  thnx!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1701023 in vlan (Ubuntu Bionic) "(on trusty) version 1.9-3ubuntu10.4 regression blocking boot completion" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1701023
<ddstreet> i just reuploaded ifupdown with corrected version number as discussed above
<sil2100> ddstreet: ok o/
<ddstreet> thnx!
<sil2100> I see the description has been modified, looking at those now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zsh (cosmic-proposed/main) [5.4.2-3ubuntu4 => 5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ryu (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.15-0ubuntu2 => 4.24+dfsg1-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vlan [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.9-3.2ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ifupdown [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.17ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rasdaemon (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1 => 0.6.0-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> doko: how's that cosmic opening announcement email coming? :)
<wxl> jbicha: according to mark's blog it seems like the codename will be Cosmic sCam
<jbicha> wxl: I read it as Cosmic Cryptocurrency but I guess it has about the same meaning, right?
<wxl> XD
 * wxl waits for cosmocoin ICO
<jbicha> as long as that email doesn't come from Mark… :)
<wxl> hey i don't know maybe that's how canonical can make a little extra dosh :)
<infinity> Pass.
<LocutusOfBorg> tjaalton, the virtualbox-ext-pack sru
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libncursesada [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.1.20180127-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libncursesada [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.1.20180127-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libncursesada [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.1.20180127-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> I can change the versioning, but I don't think there is a real need for it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [18.04.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [18.04.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [18.04.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-ed25519 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-cucumber-expressions [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [5.0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-ed25519 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [18.04.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-erubi [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-ed25519 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aravis [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.5.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-ed25519 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-minitest-focus [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-process-daemon [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rollout [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [2.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-genpy [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-omniauth-jwt [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-statsd [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-googleapis-common-protos-types [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rack-timeout [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libncursesada [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.1.20180127-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libncursesada [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.1.20180127-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tiled-qt [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evolution-data-server (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.28.1-1ubuntu1 => 3.28.2-1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tiled-qt [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tiled-qt [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [18.04.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [18.04.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-ed25519 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-ed25519 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tiled-qt [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: keyutils (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.5.9-9.2ubuntu2 => 1.5.9-9.2ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted evolution-data-server [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [3.28.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted keyutils [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5.9-9.2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-ed25519 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-ed25519 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-ed25519 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-ed25519 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-ed25519 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-ed25519 [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-cucumber-expressions [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-googleapis-common-protos-types [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-omniauth-jwt [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rack-timeout [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-statsd [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-erubi [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-process-daemon [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-minitest-focus [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rollout [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [18.04.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [18.04.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [18.04.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [18.04.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [18.04.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [18.04.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tesseract-lang [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:4.00~git30-7274cfa-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-genpy [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tiled-qt [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libncursesada [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.1.20180127-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tiled-qt [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libncursesada [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1.20180127-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libncursesada [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1.20180127-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libncursesada [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1.20180127-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libncursesada [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1.20180127-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libncursesada [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1.20180127-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libncursesada [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [6.1.20180127-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tesseract-lang [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1:4.00~git30-7274cfa-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tiled-qt [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tiled-qt [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tiled-qt [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tiled-qt [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tiled-qt [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tiled-qt [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gummi (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.6.6-4build1 => 0.6.6-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gummi [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.6.6-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross (cosmic-proposed/main) [20ubuntu4 => 20ubuntu5] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross (cosmic-proposed/main) [20ubuntu4 => 21ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
 * tumbleweed wonders if we'll ever get a name
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross-ports (cosmic-proposed/universe) [16ubuntu4 => 17ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> tumbleweed: Cosmic CANIMAL. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-7-cross-ports [source] (cosmic-proposed) [17ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-7-cross [source] (cosmic-proposed) [21ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross (cosmic-proposed/main) [20ubuntu4 => 21ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-7-cross [source] (cosmic-proposed) [20ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross-ports (cosmic-proposed/universe) [16ubuntu4 => 17ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7-cross-ports [source] (cosmic-proposed) [17ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gpgme1.0 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.11.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wget [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.19.5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7-cross [source] (cosmic-proposed) [21ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zsh [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ryu [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.24+dfsg1-4ubuntu1]
<ErichEickmeyer> tsimonq2: My son used to watch that show.
<tsimonq2> ErichEickmeyer: hehe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: clipper (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.20130601-2.1ubuntu1 => 2.1.20130601-2.1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gpp4 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-0ubuntu5 => 1.3.1-0ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: deal.ii (cosmic-proposed/universe) [8.5.1-3 => 8.5.1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: getdp (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.11.3+dfsg1-1 => 2.11.3+dfsg1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dolfin (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2017.2.0.post0-3 => 2017.2.0.post0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted clipper [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.20130601-2.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dolfin [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2017.2.0.post0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gpp4 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.1-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted deal.ii [source] (cosmic-proposed) [8.5.1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted getdp [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.11.3+dfsg1-1build1]
<tsimonq2> infinity: Kylin and Budgie did their Git conversions so far.
<tsimonq2> So I guess some tooling bits need to have tweaks.
<tsimonq2> I'd expect bashfulrobot to get something for that, but I haven't heard from handsonme_feng yet.
<tsimonq2> *handsome_feng
<bashfulrobot> infinity: just a FYI. I'm Midway through the conversion. It's not yet completed. I'm mostly doing double duty while I'm at work. :-)
<tsimonq2> Right; I'm about to run away for a few hours myself.
<enyc> hrrm I can't remember which channel this discussion happened in...  e2fsprogs in bionic did get resolved, and at the time (SOME) people were talking of supprting a xenial-SRU in e2fsprogs.
<enyc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/e2fsprogs/+bug/1365874   ....  was talk of sortin out a SRU after bionic got released, at the time.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365874 in e2fsprogs (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 16.04 LTS do not support ext4 metadata checksumming" [Medium,Triaged]
<enyc> maybe robbie basalisk or whoenver it is could pickup and create SRU bug similarly to dealing with bionic FFE ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xfce4-power-manager (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.6.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.6.1-1] (xubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.5-0ubuntu1 => 2.1.7-1] (xubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hoel [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hoel [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hoel [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hoel [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-21.22~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-21.22~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rjb [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rjb [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hoel [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hoel [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plymouth (artful-proposed/main) [0.9.2-3ubuntu19 => 0.9.2-3ubuntu20] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plymouth (xenial-proposed/main) [0.9.2-3ubuntu13.4 => 0.9.2-3ubuntu13.5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.3.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plymouth (trusty-proposed/main) [0.8.8-0ubuntu17.1 => 0.8.8-0ubuntu17.2] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2018-05-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (xenial-proposed/main) [3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.10 => 3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.11] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xfce4-power-manager [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aravis [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.5.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hoel [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hoel [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hoel [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rjb [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hoel [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hoel [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hoel [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2.3.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rjb [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.6 (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.6.5-6ubuntu1 => 3.6.5-8] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3.6 [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [3.6.5-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lintian (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.5.84ubuntu3 => 2.5.85] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-bioc-s4vectors (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.18.1-2ubuntu1 => 0.18.1-3] (no packageset) (sync)
<cpaelzer> RAOF: rbasak: you are the next SRU Team members on schedule today/tomorrow. I wanted to ask you to revisit SRU on bug 1741390. I know it is a big one, but it was already reviewed and ok other than version numbers and also going to Artful (both done now). That said we are loosing credibility as we pulled VMWare itself into this to verify but now delay on our side. Therefore a kind ping if one of you could take a look.
<ubot5> bug 1741390 in open-vm-tools (Ubuntu Artful) "Please backport open-vm-tools 2:10.2.0-3 (main) from bionic" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741390
<cpaelzer> also in case of questions feel free to reach out to me
<RAOF> cpaelzer: sure, I'll take a look at that in 12 hours or so.
<cpaelzer> yeah it is not urgent like "NOW" :-)
<rbasak> ack
<cpaelzer> I just can think of you guys having so much work to skip the big ones sometimes (which is fine) but in this case wanted to ping to not do so :-)
<rbasak> I've directly added it to my todo.
<rbasak> If RAOF doesn't get to it first.
<cpaelzer> perfect
<cpaelzer> that is all I wanted to ask for
<cpaelzer> thanks in advance RAOF and rbasak
<RAOF> cpaelzer: I like nothing more than having someone say “this one is important and I'm available for questions”
<enyc> rbasak: [not sure if you best to start with, but asking you as you helped with FFE before bionic!].  #1365874   -> I believe there was talk from core ubuntu people they would happily sponsor SRU of e2fsprogs in xenial, so it is 'compatible' with bionic-created-ext4, important in virtualization scenarios etc, and also a large number of bugfixes...  I'm happy to try to comment further on the bug, or
<enyc> whatever...
<enyc> rbasak: [imho the bionic-version is fine, EXCEPT mke2fs.conf.in should be kept at the xenial-version].  I suggest making a proposal in the bug and seeing what tytso (maintaner) says?
<rbasak> enyc: did you see the ML thread?
<enyc> rbasak: no probaly not, which list?
<enyc> not obvious in ubuntu-devel, i can see the mar-14 previous-to-release discussion
<enyc> aah "It would be acceptable to me in principle, but I don't expect it to be an"
<enyc> ""easy" SRU to do."
<enyc> TJ had view similarly.
<enyc> ok so i saw older thread, and irc discussions (i don't have lotted) definitly had others favouring considering some sort of SRU
<enyc> rbasak: i think, tlo f the other data-corrupting bug-fixes would be good, rather than just the 'features' i.e. even 1.43.9 be desireable. =).
<rbasak> enyc: wholesale updating to a newer upstream release is a much tougher ask I think.
<rbasak> Regressions in e2fstools in a stable release in Ubuntu would be bad.
<enyc> rbasak: =) did you see tytso's view on that, given all the work from google/otherwise bug searching/fixing especially through the 1.43. series?
<rbasak> Does it matter?
<rbasak> First we need someone prepared to drive an Ubuntu SRU.
<rbasak> Without that nothing will happen.
<rbasak> I'd also expect to see some evidence of Ubuntu Xenial users affected by issues fixed in the proposed SRU.
<enyc> theres' certainly a lot of debian-bugs, not sure how many linked to ubuntu-bugs
<rbasak> If there aren't any, then why expend the sffort?
<rbasak> effort
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lintian [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [2.5.85]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-bioc-s4vectors [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [0.18.1-3]
<enyc> you can argue this all sorts of ways,  trouble is many who get data-corrupted for "known bugs" may not know or care to to post-bug, they just get broken =).  Depneds on the capability of type of user, this I think was something tytso commented on indirectly in reasons for default-changes in debian-at-first.
<rbasak> Right now, AFAICT that's entirely hypothetical.
<rbasak> It's a perfectly reasonable justification if true.
<rbasak> But I think it'd need to be backed up by a bunch of reputable people agreeing, for example.
<rbasak> In any case, we'd still need someone to drive the SRU.
<rbasak> And an actual proposed prepared SRU.
<rbasak> Nobody in the ML said that they were opposed to an SRU.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.26 => 1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.27] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (cosmic-proposed/main) [18.04.14 => 18.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-future (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1ubuntu1 => 1.8.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-future [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity [source] (cosmic-proposed) [18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: alsa-lib (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.1.6-1 => 1.1.6-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: alsa-lib (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.3-5 => 1.1.3-5ubuntu0.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tomcat8 (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.5.30-1ubuntu1 => 8.5.30-1ubuntu1.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (bionic-proposed/main) [18.04.14 => 18.04.14.1] (core)
<acheronuk> Cuttlefish
<acheronuk> hmmm...
<tsimonq2> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
<jbicha> ha, I get it, it's a C creature!
<Pici> oho
<cjwatson> grone
<tsimonq2> groan jbicha XD
<tsimonq2> Soo, how about opening that archive? ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-tap-mocha-reporter (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.7-1 => 3.0.7-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cups-pk-helper (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.2.6-1ubuntu1 => 0.2.6-1ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: software-properties (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.96.24.32.1 => 0.96.24.33] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<coreycb> hi, can this software-properties for cosmic be rejected please? it includes some build artifacts.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: software-properties (bionic-proposed/main) [0.96.24.32.2 => 0.96.24.32.3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected software-properties [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.96.24.33]
<apw> coreycb, ^
<coreycb> apw: thanks, will upload again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: software-properties (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.96.24.32.1 => 0.96.24.33] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: base-files (cosmic-proposed/main) [10.1ubuntu3 => 10.1ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.37ubuntu1 => 0.37ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fast-histogram [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fast-histogram [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted base-files [source] (cosmic-proposed) [10.1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.37ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fast-histogram [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imenu-list [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fast-histogram [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fast-histogram [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fast-histogram [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> bdrung: I can haz distro-info-data upload in Debian?
<infinity> bdrung: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/369322628/distro-info-data_0.37ubuntu1_0.37ubuntu2.diff.gz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libscram-java [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.0~beta.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nplan (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.32~16.04.4 => 0.32~16.04.5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron-dynamic-routing (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2:12.0.0-0ubuntu2 => 2:13.0.0~b1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Apparently the archive is now open. :P
<ErichEickmeyer> tsimonq2: I'm trying to figure out what your first clue was, but I can't find it. :D
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Xenial 16.04.4, Bionic 18.04 | Archive: open | Bionic Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melius malum quod cognoscis
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted alsa-lib [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.6-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron-dynamic-routing [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:13.0.0~b1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted software-properties [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.96.24.33]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cups-pk-helper [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.2.6-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-tap-mocha-reporter [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.7-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fast-histogram [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fast-histogram [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fast-histogram [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imenu-list [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fast-histogram [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fast-histogram [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fast-histogram [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libscram-java [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0~beta.2-1]
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Xenial 16.04.4, Bionic 18.04 | Archive: open | Cosmic Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melius malum quod cognoscis
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-147.196] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.13.0-1016.19] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [4.13.0-41.46] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-147.196]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [4.13.0-1026.29] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-1016.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-1026.29]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-124.148~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.13.0-41.46]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-124.148~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nplan (artful-proposed/main) [0.32~17.10.3 => 0.32~17.10.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-124.148] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-124.148]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.13.0-41.46~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-41.46~16.04.1]
<tumbleweed> infinity: 18.10,Cosmic Cuttlefish,cosmic,2018-04-26,2018-10-18,2019-07-18 ?
<infinity> tumbleweed: LGTM.
<tumbleweed> ah, you just uploaded that anyway :)
<tsimonq2> For the record: the next Qt transition in devel will wait until 5.11.0 is in Experimental (perhaps by way of my new DM permissions...). Please don't force sync Qt packages until then.
<tsimonq2> But from there, irt transitions, now that I look at it, there really isn't much on my end. Plasma just landed, KDE Frameworks might land this weekend. Apps could follow after that.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netplan.io (bionic-proposed/main) [0.36.1 => 0.36.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (artful-proposed/main) [0.36ubuntu0.1 => 0.36ubuntu0.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (xenial-proposed/main) [0.28ubuntu0.7 => 0.28ubuntu0.8] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (trusty-proposed/main) [0.18ubuntu0.8 => 0.18ubuntu0.9] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (bionic-proposed/main) [0.37 => 0.37ubuntu0.1] (core)
<tumbleweed> o_O I was just preparing those :)
<infinity> tumbleweed: Sorry, I type faster? :)
<infinity> tumbleweed: (Plus, I had to do precise ESM anyway, which you can't upload to)
<tumbleweed> anyway, LGTM
 * tumbleweed can go get lunch then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.18ubuntu0.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (artful-proposed) [0.36ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.28ubuntu0.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.37ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (bionic-proposed/partner) [1:20180410.1-0ubuntu1 => 1:20180508.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:20180508.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (artful-proposed/partner) [1:20180410.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 => 1:20180508.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20180410.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20180508.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (trusty-proposed/partner) [1:20180410.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 => 1:20180508.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (artful-proposed) [1:20180508.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:20180508.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:20180508.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netplan.io [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.36.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nplan [source] (artful-proposed) [0.32~17.10.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: miniupnpc [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.0.20180410-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: miniupnpc [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.0.20180410-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: miniupnpc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.0.20180410-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: miniupnpc [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.0.20180410-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: miniupnpc [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.0.20180410-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: miniupnpc [i386] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.0.20180410-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nplan [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.32~16.04.5]
<Ukikie> http://ubottu.com/y/cc → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseSchedule
<cjwatson> slangasek,infinity: Do you know if we can ditch vivid, yakkety, and/or zesty from ddebs.ubuntu.com?  It's not listed in EndOfLifeProcess, so I don't know exactly what's normally done here
<infinity> cjwatson: I don't see any reason to keep them, we probably just need to add culling to EOLProcess.
<infinity> cjwatson: Is it as simple as editing a config somewhere and letting the next run reap, or is there some manual rm -rf scariness?
<cjwatson> infinity: Not sure, but I can figure that out in the morning.  Wanted to check that it was actually kosher to drop them.
<cjwatson> (All three?)
<infinity> cjwatson: IMO, yes.
<cjwatson> It's got 33GB, will probably survive until then
<cjwatson> (And even if not, ddebs running out of space is far more easily recoverable than it used to be)
<tsimonq2> infinity: Kay, so we have Git conversions for Ubuntu Budgie, Ubuntu Kylin, and Lubuntu right now. I'm working on converting the rest locally, but it'll need someone to put them in the right place.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Why do we still have Ubuntu Touch seeds? :P
<infinity> tsimonq2: Because I messed up and branched it when I shouldn't have.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Just ignore that.
<tsimonq2> infinity: OK.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-vm-tools [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:10.2.0-3~ubuntu0.16.04.1]
#ubuntu-release 2018-05-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-vm-tools [source] (artful-proposed) [2:10.2.0-3~ubuntu0.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.29 => 2.408.30] (desktop-core)
<acheronuk> I imagine on someone's radar, but LP: #1770105 seems to have blocked migration of mesa wayland vlc ffmpeg x265 kwin webkit2gtk etc in last run
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1770105 in baresip (Ubuntu) "FTBFS in Cosmic for rebuild 0.5.7-1build2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770105
<LocutusOfBorg> tsimonq2, do you want to file a MIR for libayatana? (wrt transmission and others that now use it, nothing in main should use appindicator anymore now)
<LocutusOfBorg> jbicha, I'm stealing your network-manager-applet merge
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zfs-linux [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.5-1ubuntu16]
<Ukikie> LocutusOfBorg: The update-notifier patch didn't quite work out, so I ended up playing with http://paste.openstack.org/show/9OLuNJEpAMIfyxiTfLfW
<LocutusOfBorg> Ukikie, well, we should have some time to fixup before 18.10 :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted miniupnpc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.20180410-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted miniupnpc [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.20180410-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted miniupnpc [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.20180410-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted miniupnpc [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.20180410-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted miniupnpc [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.20180410-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted miniupnpc [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.20180410-2]
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: Can do!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-ext-pack (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [5.2.10-3 => 5.2.10-3ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> please accept the sync for bionic of virtualbox-ext-pack (as SRU), alternatively you can please just accept this package?
<LocutusOfBorg> tsimonq2, I just did it
<LocutusOfBorg> feel free to update the bug
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: :P
<tsimonq2> Bug number?
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libayatana-appindicator/+bug/1770146
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1770146 in libayatana-appindicator (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libayatana-appindicator" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> LocutusOfBorg: um, does that mean you're planning to fix unity-control-center too since it depends on libraries Debian removed from nm-applet? LP: #1744619
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1744619 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Transitioning GNOME away from libnm-glib" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1744619
<jbicha> LocutusOfBorg: also we have a VCS… https://git.launchpad.net/~network-manager/network-manager/+git/ubuntu-applet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plymouth [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.8.8-0ubuntu17.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plymouth [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.9.2-3ubuntu13.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plymouth [source] (artful-proposed) [0.9.2-3ubuntu20]
<LocutusOfBorg> jbicha, I updated the VCS before the upload...
<LocutusOfBorg> jbicha, sorry I only plan ayatana work for now :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.27]
<LocutusOfBorg> unless it is entangled in some way with it
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't know what is behind the bug you linked me
<jbicha> LocutusOfBorg: your nm-applet drops some binary packages but there are still rdepends for those packages so it will be stuck in -proposed until that's fixed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.30]
<jbicha> it looks like the only affected package is unity-control-center depending on libnm-gtk0
<jbicha> Debian's network-manager also drops libnm-glib4 which also affects indicator-datetime (via geoclue-ubuntu-geoip)
<jbicha> the old geoclue stuff probably needs to be removed but someone needs to talk to the Unity guys about it
<LocutusOfBorg> jbicha, I am disentangling the two things, thanks
<jbicha> unity-control-center probably should gets its NM dependencies updated this cycle but it needs a developer to care enough about it :(
<LocutusOfBorg> this is true, but I don't know that work
<LocutusOfBorg> and meh, unity :/
<jbicha> LocutusOfBorg: could you push your nm-applet changes to a new cosmic branch and fix up the bionic branch? :)
<jbicha> maybe that's why I didn't see your VCS changes earlier because it wasn't where I expected and I didn't look closely enough
<LocutusOfBorg> damn sorry!
<LocutusOfBorg> it will take years to switch that in my brain
<LocutusOfBorg> :p
<jbicha> LocutusOfBorg: in general, we should probably be using ubuntu/master as the branch name so things don't need to be changed so often
<jbicha> bionic was a special case because I hope we'll do an SRU there anyway…
<LocutusOfBorg> jbicha, ack I think I fixed the VCS some seconds ago
<doko> $ reverse-depends src:baresip
<doko> reverse-depends: Error: <p>Unknown release</p>
<jbicha> tumbleweed: ^
<acheronuk> reverse-depends -r bionic src:baresip
<acheronuk> No reverse dependencies found
<acheronuk> likely same for cosmic
<ddstreet> sil2100 re: lp #1701023, since bionic is now technically a stable release, what do you think about me uploading ifupdown and vlan for t/x/a also, and then email for wider testing of the -proposed pkgs in any of the sru releases?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1701023 in vlan (Ubuntu Artful) "(on trusty) version 1.9-3ubuntu10.4 regression blocking boot completion" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1701023
<sil2100> ddstreet: that would make sense
<ddstreet> sil2100 should i upload (or get a coredev to upload) to cosmic as well, now that it's open?
<juliank> Laney: does request.cgi work?
<Laney> in general or right now? :-)
<juliank> right now
<Laney> I mean, try to click something :P
<juliank> hangs for me
<juliank> https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=cosmic&arch=armhf&package=cacti&trigger=wget%2F1.19.5-1ubuntu1
<Laney> and if it's broken look in error.log on autopkgtest-web/0
<Laney> yeah it's not returning
<Laney> then again /running doesn't look too smart either
<Laney> with the amount of in progress tests there are supposed to be
<juliank> Laney: apparently a bot is hitting request.cgi all the time, according to access.log, not sure if related
<Laney> run-autopkgtest on snakefruit is hanging too
<Laney> nah
<Laney> this is a problem with amqp I think
<juliank> my request does not even appear in access.log
<Laney> ubuntu@juju-prod-ues-proposed-migration-machine-1:~$ telnet localhost 5673
<Laney> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<Laney> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Laney> think that's the default port
<Laney> no 5672
<Laney> tha tone works
<apw> normally even
<Laney> oh dear
<Laney> the rabbit server is out of space
<Laney> tons of kernels piled up
<apw> though there are a lot of kernels, i am supprised that it would run out of space for a kernel
<apw> given glics manages to drop 8k on every queue normally
<juliank> Laney: oh crap
<Laney> it probably just got one new kernel too many
<apw> we tended to run our own instance out of space when someone put a debug listener on there and forgot to remove it correctly
<Laney> After this operation, 4366 MB disk space will be freed.
<Laney> DIE KERNELS DIE
 * apw starts clickign retry to annoy Laney
<ginggs> apw: would you kick some hints along instead please? :)
<tumbleweed> jbicha: I updated the distro-info-data clone on ubuntuwire - should work on the next run
<ginggs> apw: r-bioc-biocparallel/1.14.0-2/s390x in adconrad's hints + add r-bioc-biocparallel/1.14.0-2/armhf
<ginggs> apw: and r-bioc-annotationhub/2.12.0-2 also in adconrad
<ginggs> apw: i'd really like to clear out the R stuff before the big transition starts, see #896667
 * Laney puts all the jobbingtons back
<Laney> juliank: back up
<Laney> if it's possible to configure unattended-upgrades to autoremove we should do that
<juliank> Laney: awesome
<juliank> rbalint: ^ a wild u-u autoremove question
<juliank> I think it does that by default now, not sure what older releases do
<apw> ginggs, done
<juliank> I think auto kernel removal will be SRUed, but I might be wrong
<ginggs> apw: thanks!
<tsimonq2> infinity: Biannual ping to say that I call dibs on creating the wiki things.
<tsimonq2> :P
<ginggs> Laney: thanks for fixing the clicky thing
<Laney> np
<Laney> click with gay abandon
<ginggs> apw: these too, please -> force-badtest r-bioc-biocparallel/1.14.0-2/s390x r-bioc-biocparallel/1.14.0-2/armhf
<apw> ginggs, that was one of the two you asked for wasn't it
<apw> ginggs, and what i have done ?
<ginggs> ginggs: you had /1.12.0-2
<ginggs> apw: ^ i mean you :)
 * ginggs highlights ginggs
<ginggs> Laney: can you make it so we earn launchpad karma everytime we click retry ? :)
<Laney> ginggs: if I had my way that would give you negative karma :P
<ginggs> Laney: lol
<Laney> now if you upload a package and it makes a test go green and stay that way
<Laney> you can have all the karma you want
<apw> :)
<apw> ginggs, ahh, can't see that at all, fixed
<ginggs> apw: that should do it, thanks
<ginggs> apw: and another, please - in vorlon's hints force-badtest r-cran-curl/3.1-2/arm64 -> force-badtest r-cran-curl/3.2-1/arm64
<apw> ginggs, confirmed and pushed
<ginggs> apw: ta!
<rbalint> Laney, juliank: u-u backport removing kernels is on the way, i just want to triage a few new errors on error.ubuntu.com to avoid surprises in xenial
<doko> infinity: why is reverse-depends still complaining about reverse-depends: Error: <p>Unknown release</p>
<doko> bionic
<infinity> doko: Because whoever runs that service hasn't updated their stuff.
<infinity> tumbleweed: ^
<doko> bad tumbleweed
<doko> I think I'll see him in person this weekend ...
<ginggs> doko: tumbleweed wrote about an hour ago he updated it and it work on the next run
<ginggs> should work*
<tumbleweed> to be fair, it was waiting for a name, just like everything else
<tumbleweed> (but also a manual git pull)
<Laney> tumbleweed: should probably cron that, or use the package & unattended-upgrades or something
<Laney> rbalint: ah, yes, that'll be great!
<Laney> the cloud loves you
<tumbleweed> Laney: I don't have root, so that's why there's a git checkout
<Laney> figures :P
<tumbleweed> also, at some point in the past those SRUs have been properly aged
<Laney> so could the git pull be cronned?
<tumbleweed> cronned
<Laney> :D
<Laney> wait, that's so 2017
<tumbleweed> do we have systemd user timers?
<Laney> 😊
<Laney> sure, but I doubt they work if there's no user session
<Laney> (that's lingering I think)
<tumbleweed> yeah, that's what I was assuming
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ifupdown (artful-proposed/main) [0.8.16ubuntu2 => 0.8.16ubuntu2.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ifupdown (xenial-proposed/main) [0.8.10ubuntu1.3 => 0.8.10ubuntu1.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ifupdown (trusty-proposed/main) [0.7.47.2ubuntu4.4 => 0.7.47.2ubuntu4.5] (core)
<ginggs> apw: in case you are still around, you typo'd r-bioc-annotationhub/2.10.1-2 as well, it should be r-bioc-annotationhub/2.12.0-2
<apw> ginggs, whoever makes these stupid names up if giving me a head-ache
<apw> ginggs, check that is correct
<ginggs> apw: checked, and correct.  thanks again!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-keyring (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.0.2-1ubuntu1 => 3.28.0.2-1ubuntu1.18.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vlan (artful-proposed/main) [1.9-3.2ubuntu5 => 1.9-3.2ubuntu5.17.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-keyring [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.0.2-1ubuntu1.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vlan (trusty-proposed/main) [1.9-3ubuntu10.5 => 1.9-3ubuntu10.6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vlan (xenial-proposed/main) [1.9-3.2ubuntu1.16.04.4 => 1.9-3.2ubuntu1.16.04.5] (core)
<juliank> Laney: seems that bos01 is live and already running tests
<juliank> still gotta fix !cosmic I think
<juliank> there's a bug in the image creation script
<juliank> For example, recent test of http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/r-cran-bayesfactor/cosmic/arm64 ran on bos01
<juliank> woohoooo
<juliank> --security-groups autopkgtest@bos01-arm64-2.secgroup
 * mwhudson stares at update_output.txt
<LocutusOfBorg> can we please fix this? brltty-udeb/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: libasound2-udeb (>= 1.1.6)
<LocutusOfBorg> asound is already in main
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Already fixing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmpi [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1.real-4] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmpi [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1.real-4] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmpi [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1.real-4] (kubuntu)
#ubuntu-release 2018-05-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmpi [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1.real-4] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmpi [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1.real-4] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmpi [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1.real-4] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmpi [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.1.real-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmpi [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.1.real-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmpi [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.1.real-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmpi [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.1.real-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmpi [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.1.real-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmpi [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.1.real-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clipper [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.20160809-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clipper [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.20160809-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clipper [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.20160809-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clipper [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.20160809-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clipper [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.20160809-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clipper [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1.20160809-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weechat [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weechat [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weechat [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weechat [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weechat [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weechat [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clipper [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.20160809-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clipper [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.20160809-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clipper [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.20160809-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted weechat [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted weechat [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted weechat [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clipper [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.20160809-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clipper [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.20160809-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted weechat [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clipper [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.20160809-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted weechat [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted weechat [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1-2]
<Laney> juliank: nice
<LocutusOfBorg> Release Team, the Debian haskell transition should be mostly over, and I would like to drop llvm 3.7 from our world...
<LocutusOfBorg> can you please tell me when it is convenient to do my manual syncs? (please don't whitelist it right now, I prefer to sync in the right order to avoid useless rebuilds and infra time)
<Laney> juliank: fixed the image script too
<juliank> Laney: nice
<Laney> copied sil2100's email typo again :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debhelper (bionic-proposed/main) [11.1.6ubuntu1 => 11.1.6ubuntu2] (core)
<sil2100> E-mail typo?
<sil2100> Which one ;p?
 * sil2100 does a lot of typos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debhelper [source] (bionic-proposed) [11.1.6ubuntu2]
<Laney> sil2100: I typoed your email address in a ticket the other day
<Laney> and then juliank copied and pasted that
<Laney> and today I just copied it again
<Laney> /o\
<apw> Laney, if that is the worst thing that happens today, you should grab it with both hands
<Laney> haha
<Laney> apw feeling particularly upbeat today
<juliank> apw: at least all those pesky germans have a holiday today, so no trouble from that country...
<apw> juliank, always on the day you need one of course ...
<Laney> getting good service on my SRUs
<Laney> high five to the team!
 * juliank doesn't really feel like holiday today
<apw> Laney, that is because you make them small and easy to review :)
<Laney> Niels pinged me and said "take this commit plz"
<Laney> it was easy through and through
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, in bionic we have a sync of virtualbox-ext-pack at 5.2.10-4 and an upload (after that) at 5.2.10-3ubuntu18.04.1 -- i assume you only want the latter ?
<Laney> can you do syncs as SRUs?
<Laney> if the dsc has LP-Bugs-Fixed maybe?
<Laney> s/dsc/changes/ but then it won't have one...
<apw> you can technically, they tend to make people very sad; they would be a sync-from-ppa in that case often
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, I would appreciate the sync, but if infra/policy disallows that, SRU versioning is fine
<LocutusOfBorg> they are technically the same
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, oh that version hit cosmic already, so that makes the answer simple
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox-ext-pack [sync] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.10-4]
<ddstreet> sil2100 i uploaded t/x/a for lp #1701023, if you have time to review/approve them, then we can let that sit in -proposed for enough time to get it widely tested
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1701023 in vlan (Ubuntu Artful) "(on trusty) version 1.9-3ubuntu10.4 regression blocking boot completion" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1701023
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: faumachine [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [20180503-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-148.197] (core, kernel)
<ahasenack> hi, should we mark the dovecot dep8 armhf tests as flaky, https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/dovecot/cosmic/armhf, or cam someone hand me an armhf box to further debug this?
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, since this is a downloader, a copy-back of the binary from cosmic to bionic works too :)
<LocutusOfBorg> it is binary identical I would say
<LocutusOfBorg> anyhow, let me know what is your best way
<LocutusOfBorg> in the meanwhile the new vbox is out, so cosmic will have an higher version in 12h
<enyc> LocutusOfBorg: all virtualbox versions will be harmonized, resistance is futile????
<LocutusOfBorg> enyc, you will be assimilated.
 * enyc thwarts LocutusOfBorg with a fatal memory protection violation
<enyc> Last I checked, virtualbox 5.1 was being a pain, audio/microphone nonsense, etc etc...
 * LocutusOfBorg borg have improved their NPE handling, after assimilating M$
<enyc> maye thats' all fine now in -5.1, and its' now virtualbox-5.2 being a pain
<LocutusOfBorg> who knows? :)
<LocutusOfBorg> seriously, it should be work correctly now
<slashd> o/ sil2100, could you please approve the bionic upload of 'ubiquity' for LP: #1751252, if you have a moment ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1751252 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Bionic) "[regression] ubiquity crashed in debconf.py:104 with ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: ''" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751252
<sil2100> slashd: hey! Sure
<slashd> sil2100, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.04.14.1]
<ddstreet> sil2100 o/ if you have time could you review/approve the t/x/a uploads for lp #1701023
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1701023 in vlan (Ubuntu Artful) "(on trusty) version 1.9-3ubuntu10.4 regression blocking boot completion" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1701023
<sil2100> ddstreet: on it! Will just finish this one pyvmomi
<ddstreet> thnx!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vlan [source] (artful-proposed) [1.9-3.2ubuntu5.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ifupdown [source] (artful-proposed) [0.8.16ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vlan [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.9-3.2ubuntu1.16.04.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ifupdown [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.8.10ubuntu1.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vlan [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.9-3ubuntu10.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-148.197]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.13.0-42.47~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [4.13.0-42.47] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ifupdown [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.7.47.2ubuntu4.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.13.0-42.47]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-42.47~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1011.11] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.13.0-1017.20] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-125.150] (core, kernel)
<bdmurray> cyphermox: Do you think bug 1437353 has been verified?
<ubot5> bug 1437353 in maas-images "UEFI network boot hangs at grub for adapter 82599ES 10-Gigabit SFI/SFP+" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437353
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-125.150~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-1017.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-125.150]
<tsimonq2> infinity: Hi. Want to do that seed conversion?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1011.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-125.150~14.04.1]
<bdmurray> rbalint: Could you SRU verify bug 1758963?
<ubot5> bug 1758963 in update-manager (Ubuntu Artful) "Please don't ship empty directories in the source package" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758963
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kbackup [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [18.04.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kbackup [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [18.04.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pal2nal [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kbackup [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [18.04.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kbackup [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [18.04.0-1] (no packageset)
<bdrung> tumbleweed, thanks for taking care of distro-info-data
<tumbleweed> bdrung: np. infinity did the heavy lifting anyway
<tumbleweed> hope you're ok with the debian relase date guessing bit...
<bdrung> yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kbackup [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [18.04.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kbackup [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [18.04.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kbackup [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [18.04.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kbackup [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [18.04.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kbackup [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [18.04.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kbackup [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [18.04.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kbackup [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [18.04.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kbackup [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [18.04.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted faumachine [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [20180503-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pal2nal [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [14.1-1]
<cascardo> can someone help get s390-tools from xenial-proposed to xenial-updates (and xenial-security)?
<infinity> cascardo: Releasing.
<cascardo> infinity: thanks
<tsimonq2> infinity: I finally got around to creating the CosmicCuttlefish wiki page. Do you have a draft release schedule somewhere, or should I copy over the one we were working on a few months ago?
<infinity> tsimonq2: I'll put one up.
<tsimonq2> infinity: OK.
<infinity> tsimonq2: If we're doing ReleaseTaskSignup again, maybe we should replace A1/A2/B1 with lines asking for community volunteers to advocate testing weeks.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Which should be much more lightweight.  Just sending mails to all the lists, making sure project leads are awake, that sort of thing.
<tsimonq2> infinity: I agreed to do that for this cycle to get a process going.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Then you can sign up for all of them! ;)
<tsimonq2> infinity: But for next cycle though.
<tsimonq2> infinity: OK. :D
<infinity> tsimonq2: And sign me up for Beta and Final, obviously.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Yep. It's now just "Beta", aye?
<infinity> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> OK. On it.
<infinity> "Final Beta" was a silly name anyway.
<flocculant> tsimonq2: I#ll take a week later in the cycle
<infinity> Just the only way to communicate that is was B2 for some and B1 for others.
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Let's see how it plays out.
<infinity> Really, B1 should have just been A3.  That would have been less dumb.
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<infinity> But it's in the past now, so yay.
<tsimonq2> I agree.
<flocculant> well - we'll unlikely participate early in the cycle
<tsimonq2> flocculant: So, you aren't alive at the beginning of the cycle?
<tsimonq2> That's pretty much what's needed.
<infinity> "Requirements to drive testing week: Breathing; access to email."?
<flocculant> tsimonq2: actually it depends on how soon we land gtk3 xfce stuffs
<tsimonq2> infinity: That. :P
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Then tell us that.
<tsimonq2> It'll be pretty lax, I think.
<flocculant> tsimonq2: tell who? and why?
<tsimonq2> flocculant: I'll put out an email to ubuntu-release at the end of May with details ahbout the testing week, buut it'd be good to check in  with flavors too.
 * tsimonq2 grrs at ConnectBot.
<flocculant> maybe we should try and set up some sort of frequent inter-flavour session/contact
<flocculant> perhaps on https://community.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> That's the idea here, ish.
<flocculant> I'd say irc - but timezones ...
<flocculant> nothing to onerous - but at least a talking shop
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> Of course.
<flocculant> up to now - the only time we talk is at set times in the 6 months
<tsimonq2> And that's not good, in my opinion.
<flocculant> and that's ' you doing this milestone or not'
<flocculant> yup - agree, I'm all for us talking to each other more
<tsimonq2> Speaking of cross-flavor things...
<flocculant> about the only people I regularly talk to are you, wxl and random people from studio
<tsimonq2> infinity: Where were we at irt seed things?
<flocculant> oh - and valerie :)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Right. It's a mess, I agree.
<wxl> tsimonq2: p.s. congrats on the DMB election btw
<flocculant> hi wxl
<tsimonq2> wxl: Thanks.
<wxl> hey-o flocculant :)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: I'll mail -release about ^^ nowish
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Go right ahead.
<flocculant> I will ;)
<tsimonq2> infinity: I'll put Beta at 09/27 and Release at 10/18 for now. Season to taste.
<tsimonq2> (On the release task signup page, which is pretty much done, by the way.)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: What are Xubuntu's thoughts on axing i386, by the way?
<flocculant> no real thoughts currently - people take time away in the week(s) post-release
<tsimonq2> OK.
<teward> tsimonq2: very real consideration: flavor-agnostic, Wine 64-bit sometimes *just doesn't work* for some Windows apps, and Wine i386 is needed for the 32-bit wineprefixes.
<teward> while that's not justification to totally destroy i386 globally, it's one consideration point
<teward> (since it was brought up in the email chains)
<wxl> i think someone already brought that up on the maililng list, teward
<wxl> steam is apparently an issue, too
<teward> wxl: Wine was mentioned, but not specifically detailed
 * wxl nods
<teward> the rest of the discussions spun off to flavors, download/install ratios, etc.
<teward> the core part of *my* concern is, if we axe i386, we need to axe wine, since IIRC their 64bit version has an immediate dependency on the i386 version as well
<wxl> given bug 1 that might be an issue :)
<ubot5> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<teward> mmm
<tsimonq2> Is there any hope for amd64 support upstream?
<wxl> it's an issue with windows apps, tsimonq2
<teward> tsimonq2: less an "upstream support" question more a "Windows Apps Are Cosmic Pains In The..."
<teward> i could finish that sentence but you know me well enough to complete the phrase your self.
<tsimonq2> Pain in the Cuttlefish?
<tsimonq2> :P
<Bashing-om> i386 media attention: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-i386-Dropping-Discussion .
<tsimonq2> Softpedia was first.
<tsimonq2> And, technically, they're more accurate on this one.
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: Noted :)
<tsimonq2> https://buff.ly/2KOVOzL
<teward> tsimonq2: wxl: I don't disagree with 32bit support being that much harder to maintain, but I disagree in theory about dropping i386 in the short/mid term
<teward> I haven't replied yet because my email is being screwy, but my opinion is if we *don't* cut i386 immediately, we cut it out sometime between now and next LTS
<flocculant> tsimonq2: except for the blog title which include xubuntu ...
<teward> even if the next 2 releases have i386, and the remaining ones don't, that'd at least give a year for some 32-bit-only things to be done.
<wxl> tbh i'm split about whether or not to remove it
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Right, that's kinda clickbait. :P
<wxl> the meltdown issue is a big concern, imho
<flocculant> teward: at the moment flavours are really only talking about stopping images building - nothing else
<infinity> teward: Dropping 32-bit *installers* has no bearing on wine32, since you can (I certainly do) run wine64 and wine32 on a 64-bit install.
<teward> flocculant: infinity: one of you want to clarify on the chain about that?
<teward> I'm for dropping 32bit installer images.
<teward> i'm against droppping x86 as a repository arch
<teward> and i don't see the clear distinction in the thread
<tsimonq2> teward: We either do it now or at the beginning of the 20.10 cycle.
<teward> (which is a repeat problem of the prior discussion of 32bit support way back when in the Server team's discussions)
<infinity> I haven't been following the thread, but yes, it should be about dropping installers first.  Then a second discussion about dropping the arch.
<teward> tsimonq2: clarify *your* intentions then: do you mean *total* x86 dropping, or just installer dropping, over the next cycle or two?
<infinity> Personally, I'd like to drop both armhf and i386 on the floor before 20.04, but I might not win that argument.
<teward> because this is something we need to clarify in the thread to focus the discussion
<teward> and as soon as I unscrew my email (your email might be screwed too I didn't check) i'll drop a note to the list for clarification
<teward> tsimonq2: i think you meant 20.04 cycle there, because 20.04 is (probably?) going to be an LTS, and it doesn't make sense to drop i386 *after* an LTS if it's going to be supported for 3-5 years anyways
<teward> I'm all in favor of a phaseout if we and upstreams can resolve the remaining dependency issues
<teward> (again, in the thread, clarification required)
<tsimonq2> infinity: I agree with i386. I disagree with armhf because I Like Pie. (Or Pi, whatever, but Pie is good too. :P)
<tsimonq2> teward: No, after 20.04. I don't want to abandon users on unavailable upgrade paths.
<teward> infinity: if you had a say, would you want to drop i386 *after* 20.04, or before?
<teward> on the premise that we'd have to support i386 for an additional 5 years if we kept it in 20.04
<infinity> tsimonq2: The Pi1 can't run Ubuntu anyway and the Pi3 is arm64-capable, so armhf-versus-Pi only matters for the Pi2.
<Odd_Bloke> It would only be an additional 2 years; we're on the hook for 18.04 anyway.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Ah.
<teward> Odd_Bloke: s/2 years/3 years/ ?
<teward> (not sure your math works out as stated?)
<infinity> teward: If it was entirely up to me, I'd drop all 32-bit before 20.04.  It's getting harder and harder to shoehorn modern bloaty software on 32-bit systems.  And i386 has other awful things going for it, most notably a lack of upstream kernel interest in actually fixing security bugs.
<infinity> Odd_Bloke: You can make that same argument every 2 years. :P
<Odd_Bloke> Doesn't make it any less valid. ;)
<Odd_Bloke> teward: 18.04 will be supported until 2023, 20.04 would (presumably) be supported until 2025.  It's only an extra 2 years.
<teward> Odd_Bloke: I think we'd have to loop in the security team on this for their viewpoint, especially if it gets harder and harder to get viable security patches in.
<teward> oh, i have a question to ask you too infinity, but it's more to gauge opinion on something, and can be done after our discussion here.
<Odd_Bloke> "only" is perhaps a little too diminutive. :p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: horizon (bionic-proposed/main) [3:13.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 3:13.0.0-0ubuntu1.1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<tsimonq2> sarnold: Hi. ;)
<teward> Odd_Bloke: i could make the same argument then, but at some point we have to kill it, and if come 2 years from now the same argument is used again to support not dropping it, you're in a cycle of "Yeah we'll just continually support this"
<teward> which is AFAICT what we're running into now?
<Odd_Bloke> From a cloud images POV, we already don't produce images for i386.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: horizon (artful-proposed/main) [3:12.0.2-0ubuntu1 => 3:12.0.2-0ubuntu1.1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<tsimonq2> sarnold: You responded on the mailing list in 2016; what do you think about u32-bit from a security team POV?
<tsimonq2> s/u3/3/
<Odd_Bloke> (Well, we do for Openstack and LXD, but not for the clouds themselves.)
<teward> infinity: do you have the power to unhold my message to -devel-discuss?  Apparently I forgot to select my @ubuntu.com address in my send aliases, so it sent as my bare email :/
<cjwatson> wxl: KPTI on i386 is being worked on, FWIW - it's true that it's been later than x86-64, but I don't expect that particular thing to be a long-term problem
<cjwatson> (I don't have the links right now, but I saw them floating around in some thread on LWN)
<wxl> cjwatson: that's good to know. that was the one thing that concerned me the most.
<wxl> tbh i don't really use i386 anymore (i do have some testing machines, but not for production), so i often just don't pay attention.
<cjwatson> One of my other concerns is that nobody has ever put the effort into productising sidegrades, so it's something of a screw-you to continuous upgraders (on 64-bit-capable hardware, anyway).
<cjwatson> I mean, it *can* be done; I've done it I think three times.  But it's an expert manoeuvre right now, and it doesn't have to be.
<sarnold> at some point Very Important Pacakges like firefox and chromium just plain won't build on 32 bit systems
<sarnold> and we'll find out in the middle of two and a half LTS releases that we can't support e.g. firefox armhf or firefox i386 any more
<sarnold> I think the *politest* thing for the users is to stop i386 at an LTS boundary -- e.g., don't do 18.10 i386 or armhf, so that people can't accidentally step beyond the support curtain
<sarnold> of course people *love* their raspi and similar, and it'd be shame to say goodbye to those users, but it's getting hardr to fit in the address spaces available, and *far* harder to build on them
<Ukikie> Mmmm, sidegrades.  I did one earlier this year on a headless system, the thought of doing it on my netbook (at the time of installation was unaware it did 64bit) with xorg/xfce and a whole lot more packages isn't very appealing.
<cjwatson> It's certainly harder with a pile of desktop packages installed, yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-x2go [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-x2go [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-x2go [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpl-scatter-density [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-x2go [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-x2go [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-x2go [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-05-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flatpak (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.11.3-3 => 0.11.7-0ubuntu0.1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:7~svn331965-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (artful-proposed/main) [3.6.0-1ubuntu6.6 => 3.6.0-1ubuntu6.7] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (bionic-proposed/main) [4.0.0-1ubuntu8 => 4.0.0-1ubuntu8.1] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.22 => 1.3.1-1ubuntu10.23] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: munin (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.37-1 => 2.0.37-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (artful-proposed) [3.6.0-1ubuntu6.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.23]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0-1ubuntu8.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horizon [source] (artful-proposed) [3:12.0.2-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horizon [source] (bionic-proposed) [3:13.0.0-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flatpak [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.11.7-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted alsa-lib [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.3-5ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted munin [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.37-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-ext-pack [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.10-3ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rasdaemon [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.0-1ubuntu0.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> tjaalton, can we please have a zero day SRU for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ext-pack/+bug/1767402
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1767402 in virtualbox-ext-pack (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] hash mismatch or wrong accept-license key trying to install virtualbox-ext-pack 5.2.10" [Critical,Fix committed]
<LocutusOfBorg> I confirm the fix, and this breaks upgrades from xenial and artful
<LocutusOfBorg> I got this morning the "upgrade now" window, so better push in updates soon to avoid another 20 bug reports each day
<tjaalton> LocutusOfBorg: fine by me if someone else acks it
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, the only concern is that it is a friday, and we don't normally release things on a friday
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, I know that, and I never asked for an exception on friday, but people will upgrade in this weekend...
<LocutusOfBorg> btw, you can see the old and new hash here
<LocutusOfBorg> https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.2.10/SHA256SUMS
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, i think you are saying the package is utterly broken as it is, so the new cannot possibly be any worse ?
<LocutusOfBorg> one hash changed, upstream changed the symlink to point to the new release
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, it doesn't even install! the hash verification fails
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, no way you can install it
<apw> right, and i think i reviewed that SRU, and it was just a one line change
<apw> so given what is in the archive won't even pass apt-get install and the change is visually trivial
<LocutusOfBorg> upstream left the old ext-pack on the download page, but changed the symlink and I download that one
<apw> and even if you got it wrong, it is hard for it to be any differnt from what is there, uninstallable
<apw> i think you could argue for a release of it today; especially given it is trashing upgraders
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe starting from next vbox release, I'll point to the Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-5.2.10-122406.vbox-extpack file
<LocutusOfBorg> but maintaining the "122406" number is PITA, because it is the upstream internal release, nothing I can trivially grab with not that much error rate
<LocutusOfBorg> so, if you could release I'll love that
<LocutusOfBorg> today I turn on release 3.0 so it would be a nice birthday gift :)
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, ok bug updated, and released
<LocutusOfBorg> <3 thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta-oem (xenial-proposed/universe) [4.13.0.1027.31 => 4.13.0.1027.32] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta-oem [sync] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0.1027.32]
<acheronuk> LocutusOfBorg: vlc needs rebuilding for new x265?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [4.13.0-1027.30] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-1027.30]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kraft [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.80-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kraft [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.80-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kraft [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.80-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kraft [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.80-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kraft [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.80-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kraft [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.80-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (bionic-proposed/main) [2.32.5+18.04 => 2.32.7+18.04] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
 * apw looks at ^ snapd
<Laney> infinity: can we build bionic images with PROPOSED=1?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.32.6+18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.32.7+18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kraft [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.80-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kraft [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.80-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kraft [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.80-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-x2go [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-x2go [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-x2go [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1:7~svn331965-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kraft [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.80-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kraft [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.80-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-x2go [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpl-scatter-density [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kraft [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.80-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-x2go [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-x2go [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0.2.0-2]
<Odd_Bloke> Why did snapd get rejected?  (Is there a way for me to find out why or at least who myself?)
<apw> Odd_Bloke, no i don't think you can find out, i think it is logged somewhere you cannot see
<apw> Odd_Bloke, though as i said i was looking at it just before it got rejected you can
<apw> Odd_Bloke, intuit it was me; the first was rejected because the second exists
<apw> Odd_Bloke, the second because a .8 is expected for all series "imminently"
<Odd_Bloke> Aha, OK.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (artful-proposed/main) [2.32.5+17.10 => 2.32.8+17.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (bionic-proposed/main) [2.32.5+18.04 => 2.32.8+18.04] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.32.5~14.04 => 2.32.8~14.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.32.5 => 2.32.8] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<apw> Odd_Bloke, and here they come
 * apw is looking at snapd
<Odd_Bloke> BUT HOW DO I TELL
<Odd_Bloke> ;)
<rbasak> sru-review will comment the reject message on the bug. But I tend to reject from the Launchpad web UI before I even get to running sru-review, so that doesn't usually happen for me.
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks acheronuk :)
<apw> indeed
 * apw imagines Odd_Bloke as a grown up 'roly'
<Odd_Bloke> apw: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roly ?
<apw> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hey_Duggee
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openexr [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.2.1-4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openexr [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.2.1-4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openexr [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.2.1-4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openexr [i386] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.2.1-4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.32.8+18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openexr [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.2.1-4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<apw> ^ snapd .8 accepted into bionic, we have a .5 pending which will release on monday, so holding the others
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openexr [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.2.1-4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<coreycb> tjaalton, hello, if you have a chance these SRUs should be ready to promote to -updates:
<coreycb> artful: bug 1763320, bionic: bug 1767128, bug 1750777
<ubot5> bug 1763320 in nova (Ubuntu Artful) "[SRU] pike stable release update" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763320
<ubot5> bug 1767128 in nova (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] queens stable releases" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767128
<ubot5> bug 1750777 in neutron (Ubuntu Bionic) "openvswitch agent eating CPU, time spent in ip_conntrack.py" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750777
<jbicha> slangasek: please remove src: elementary from cosmic so that we can finish the efl transition, Debian bug 895221
<ubot5> Debian bug 895221 in ftp.debian.org "RM: elementary -- ROM; integrated into efl" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/895221
<jbicha> and bug 1770680
<ubot5> bug 1770680 in dune-pdelab (Ubuntu) "Please remove dune-grid [s390x]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770680
<sil2100> coreycb: we generally don't do Friday releases
<sil2100> coreycb: so in most cases such things need to wait for Monday
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openexr [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openexr [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openexr [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openexr [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openexr [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openexr [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hashcheck [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hashcheck [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: braceexpand [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hashcheck [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
<coreycb> sil2100: sure, that's fine
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inifile [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hashcheck [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-typeguard [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [2.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted braceexpand [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-typeguard [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inifile [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hashcheck [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hashcheck [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> Laney: We can, and committed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hashcheck [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hashcheck [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hashcheck [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hashcheck [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hashcheck [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hashcheck [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ilmbase [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.2.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ilmbase [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.2.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ilmbase [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.2.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ilmbase [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.2.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ilmbase [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.2.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ovsdbapp [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.9.1-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ilmbase [i386] (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.2.1-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ilmbase [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ilmbase [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ilmbase [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ilmbase [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ilmbase [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ilmbase [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ovsdbapp [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.1-2ubuntu1]
<slangasek> jbicha: elementary shows as having two revdeps in Ubuntu (intone, terminology); will those also fall out for me via process-removals?
<slangasek> jbicha: ok, I see we have an soname change (libelementary2 -> libelementary1), and rebuilds in cosmic-proposed; and that transitioning renders the libs uninstallable; I'll do this as a force hint to make sure it goes through, then clean up elementary after
<doko> slangasek: please see #ubuntu-devel. jbicha is intentionally dropping patches which we added for MIR inclusion, and forcing the merging work on others. I don't see this appropriate behavior
<infinity> tsimonq2: Is there any point in lubuntu-core?  It's so tiny as to be a completely useless thing if installed on its own, and your seeds would be less complex if you just rolled it into desktop.
<doko> jbicha: please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ilmbase/+bug/1770748
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1770748 in ilmbase (Ubuntu) "ilmbase symbols files were dropped by the forced merge" [Undecided,New]
<infinity> tsimonq2: (and if you genuinely think there's a point in core, your seeds are wrong and need fixing :P)
 * tsimonq2 hands infinity an ace
<tsimonq2> *axe
<tsimonq2> Wanna do it?
<infinity> tsimonq2: Move core into desktop?  Sure.  I'm already here and committing.
<tsimonq2> OK.
<flocculant> doko: do you mean inappropriate?
<doko> whatever
<flocculant> sigh
<infinity> tsimonq2: Also, is it intentional that your desktop doesn't depend on desktop-common like everyone else's, or was that snowflakiness a mistake?
<infinity> tsimonq2: Ahh, might have been because of no-follow-recommends, you had to duplicate desktop-common?
<slangasek> doko: I'm off work today and just happened to be at the keyboard to respond to jbicha's ping.  I certainly agree with the principle that deltas shouldn't be dropped on update without a good reason, but I'm not sure what you want by invoking me in particular.  Maybe you mean to invoke the TB instead?
<doko> slangasek: sure, that's the better option
#ubuntu-release 2018-05-12
<tsimonq2> infinity: Yeah, fix please.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-terminal (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.1-1ubuntu1 => 3.28.1-1ubuntu1.1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libai-decisiontree-perl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dune [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0~beta20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dataence-porter2 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20150829.56e4718-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dataence-porter2 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20150829.56e4718-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-influxdata-yarpc [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20180222.f0da2db-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dune [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0~beta20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dune [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0~beta20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dataence-porter2 [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20150829.56e4718-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-influxdata-yarpc [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20180222.f0da2db-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-k-sone-critbitgo [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.1.0+git20170112.327359a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-alecthomas-kingpin.v3 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [3.0~git20180227.b8d601d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libai-decisiontree-perl [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dune [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0~beta20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-facebookgo-pidfile [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20150612.f242e29-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-vimeo-go-magic [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20180208.aff138d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcatmandu-xls-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.08-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dataence-porter2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20150829.56e4718-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libai-decisiontree-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-influxdata-yarpc [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20180222.f0da2db-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dune [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0~beta20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-smartystreets-gunit [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.2.0+git20180314.6f0d627-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-influxdata-yarpc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20180222.f0da2db-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libai-decisiontree-perl [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dune [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.0~beta20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dataence-porter2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20150829.56e4718-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dataence-porter2 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20150829.56e4718-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-influxdata-yarpc [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20180222.f0da2db-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-influxdata-yarpc [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20180222.f0da2db-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libai-decisiontree-perl [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libai-decisiontree-perl [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dune [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0~beta20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dune [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0~beta20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dune [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0~beta20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dataence-porter2 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20150829.56e4718-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dataence-porter2 [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20150829.56e4718-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dataence-porter2 [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20150829.56e4718-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-facebookgo-pidfile [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20150612.f242e29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-influxdata-yarpc [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180222.f0da2db-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-influxdata-yarpc [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180222.f0da2db-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-influxdata-yarpc [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180222.f0da2db-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dune [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0~beta20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dune [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0~beta20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dataence-porter2 [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20150829.56e4718-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-influxdata-yarpc [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180222.f0da2db-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-influxdata-yarpc [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180222.f0da2db-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dune [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0~beta20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dataence-porter2 [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20150829.56e4718-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dataence-porter2 [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20150829.56e4718-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-influxdata-yarpc [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180222.f0da2db-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-k-sone-critbitgo [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.0+git20170112.327359a-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-vimeo-go-magic [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.0~git20180208.aff138d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libai-decisiontree-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libai-decisiontree-perl [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [0.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libai-decisiontree-perl [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [0.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcatmandu-xls-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.08-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-smartystreets-gunit [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.0+git20180314.6f0d627-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libai-decisiontree-perl [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libai-decisiontree-perl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [0.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-alecthomas-kingpin.v3 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0~git20180227.b8d601d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libai-decisiontree-perl [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [0.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lilypond [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.19.81-1~exp2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsimpleini [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [4.17+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsimpleini [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [4.17+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsimpleini [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [4.17+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsimpleini [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [4.17+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsimpleini [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [4.17+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsimpleini [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/none) [4.17+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsimpleini [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.17+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsimpleini [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [4.17+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsimpleini [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [4.17+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsimpleini [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.17+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsimpleini [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [4.17+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsimpleini [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [4.17+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lilypond [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.19.81-1~exp2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-aniso8601 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-aniso8601 [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flask-restful [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: calligra [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: calligra [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: calligra [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: calligra [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: calligra [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted calligra [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1:3.1.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted calligra [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1:3.1.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted calligra [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1:3.1.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted calligra [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1:3.1.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flask-restful [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted calligra [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1:3.1.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: calligra [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted calligra [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1:3.1.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcue [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcue [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcue [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcue [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcue [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcue [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (ubuntugnome)
<darkxst> can some please sync ubuntu-gnome-default-settings 18.04.0 from bionic into cosmic
<tsimonq2> darkxst: I *think* my copy-package magic might have done it. :)
<tsimonq2> Ah, no, reject because of the same version.
 * tsimonq2 uploads a no-change rebuild changing the version to 18.10.0
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcue [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcue [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcue [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcue [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcue [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcue [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
<tsimonq2> darkxst: There, all should be well now.
<darkxst> tsimonq2, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdb (bionic-proposed/main) [8.1-0ubuntu3 => 8.1-0ubuntu6] (core)
<tsimonq2> np
#ubuntu-release 2018-05-13
<ErichEickmeyer> Hey all! I want to address the GIMP/MyPaint coinstallability problem with is causing the Studio ISO builds to fail. Basically, the best option I can see is to upgrade MyPaint to a git version to fix the libmypaint dependency discrepency.
<ErichEickmeyer> *which is causing
<jbicha> ErichEickmeyer: ok, do you want to work on that?
<ErichEickmeyer> Well, to be honest, I don't quite know what to do to get this working. I'm guessing it needs to be packaged.
<jbicha> ErichEickmeyer: do you have experience with packaging?
<jbicha> I think there is an easier workaround: temporarily have ubuntustudio-graphics not recommend mypaint
<jbicha> if your main concern is the daily iso's not being built
<ErichEickmeyer> I've been trying to learn. I've packaged RPM before (I was a openSUSE/fedora guy before stopping my distrohopping and joining the studio team), but I'm finding DEB to be a different ball of wax altogether.
<jbicha> ok, a git snapshot is more challenging to do than just a regular version update
<ErichEickmeyer> jbicha: We did discuss that as well. I guess in Cosmic that is probably the best bet until we can get the MyPaint situation fixed. Really, GIMP is the more popular package.
<jbicha> I like the seed/metapackage change because it's a lot easier and I'm not yet annoyed enough at mypaint for me to be interested enough in packaging a git snapshot
<jbicha> do you have someone in Studio who can make the seed/metapackage change soon?
<ErichEickmeyer> I'll talk to OvenWerks about it, he's our ubuntustudio-* package guy right now.
<jbicha> great :)
<ErichEickmeyer> jbicha: You've been super helpful. If you're ever in the Seattle area, I'll have to buy you a beer or something. :)
 * ErichEickmeyer still owes popey a beer
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-bitseq [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.24.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-bitseq [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.24.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orca-sops [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-bitseq [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.24.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-bitseq [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.24.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-bitseq [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.24.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-bitseq [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.24.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orca-sops [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-bitseq [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.24.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-bitseq [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.24.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-bitseq [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.24.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-bitseq [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.24.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-bitseq [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.24.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-bitseq [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.24.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: twms [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.06y-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gdb [source] (bionic-proposed) [8.1-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-system-monitor (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.1-1 => 3.28.2-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orocos-kdl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orocos-kdl [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orocos-kdl [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orocos-kdl [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orocos-kdl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orocos-kdl [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orocos-kdl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orocos-kdl [armhf] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orocos-kdl [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted twms [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [0.06y-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orocos-kdl [arm64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orocos-kdl [s390x] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orocos-kdl [i386] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0-3]
<ErichEickmeyer> jbicha: OvenWerks changed the seed.
<jbicha> ErichEickmeyer: do you need someone to upload the metapackage?
<ErichEickmeyer> jbicha: Yes.
<jbicha> hmm, my germinate doesn't like cosmic
<infinity> jbicha: If the meta hasn't been uploaded yet in cosmic, update.cfg needs twiddling.
<infinity> I'd do it, but I'm just passing through on the way to family stuff.
<jbicha> I changed Ubuntu Studio's update.cfg, are you talking about ubuntu-meta?
<infinity> jbicha: No, it was a reference to your "germinate doesn't like cosmic" thing, I figured maybe you were seeing that studio update default to bionic.  But you're clearly one step ahead of me. :P
<ErichEickmeyer> jbicha: I think we're talking about ubuntu-graphics. That seems to be where the problem is.
<infinity> ErichEickmeyer: ubuntustudio-graphics, which comes from ubuntustudio-meta
<ErichEickmeyer> Just verified. Yes, that's the one.
<jbicha> ErichEickmeyer: there is a ./update script inside the metapackage that we need to run to update the metapackage from the seed correctly
<jbicha> that's where we are stuck right now
<jbicha> I'm still running bionic (mostly)
<infinity> If you continue to be stuck, I'll fix it after my family dinner thing.
<infinity> jbicha: Oh, is it as simple as the bit where it refuses to run with a debootstrap lower than the last version used?  You can just twiddle the semaphore file with the version in it.
<infinity> jbicha: Oh, but also, bionic debootstrap probably doesn't have the cosmic symlink yet, because lazy.
<infinity> (We should fix that)
<jbicha> https://paste.debian.net/1024541/
<infinity> jbicha: So, one of those two things, or both, and you're good.
<jbicha> infinity: enjoy your family dinner :)
<infinity> jbicha: Expired cert on paste.d.n, my browser won't let me. :P
<jbicha> I think that cert is the self-generated Debian SSO thing
<infinity> jbicha: But without looking, it's probably just that you need the cosmic->gutsy symlink in your local debootstrap.
<jbicha> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GtfRz2mWC6/
<jbicha> I have debootstrap 1.0.95ubuntu1
<infinity> jbicha: Just did a 'sed -i -e "s/bionic/cosmic/" update.cfg && ./update' here and it's going fine.  Did you catch all three occurrences of bionic?
<jbicha> 3 sounds high…
<jbicha> thanks, it works a lot better now :)
 * infinity runs off.
<ErichEickmeyer> infinity, jbicha: Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pscan-chip [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapsnp [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pscan-chip [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapsnp [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pscan-chip [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapaligner [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [2.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pscan-chip [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapaligner [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [2.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdata-hexdump-perl [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.02-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapsnp [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jameica-util [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toot [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.17.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keepass2-plugin-keepasshttp [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.8.4.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapsnp [i386] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tempest-horizon [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [0.0.1+git.2018.01.24.a23f4074fd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pscan-chip [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: super-csv [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [2.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pscan-chip [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapsnp [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapsnp [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/none) [1.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gpaw (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-2ubuntu1 => 1.3.0-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-05-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-konsorten-go-windows-terminal-sequences [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dogtag-pki [source] (eoan-proposed) [10.6.10-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dogtag-pki [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [10.6.10-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dogtag-pki [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [10.6.10-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dogtag-pki [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [10.6.10-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dogtag-pki [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [10.6.10-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dogtag-pki [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [10.6.10-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dogtag-pki [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [10.6.10-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dogtag-pki [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [10.6.10-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dogtag-pki [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [10.6.10-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dogtag-pki [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [10.6.10-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dogtag-pki [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [10.6.10-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dogtag-pki [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [10.6.10-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dogtag-pki [i386] (eoan-proposed) [10.6.10-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (disco-proposed/main) [1.8.0 => 1.8.1] (core)
<cpaelzer> Hi, current eoan component mismatch on rdma-core is already covered by MIR https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rdma-core/+bug/1732892 - I outlined in an update (comment #27) what is needed and why it should be ok
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1732892 in rdma-core (Ubuntu) "[MIR] 18.04 rdma-core as replacement for older ibverbs code" [Undecided,Fix released]
<cpaelzer> let me know if there is anything preventing that from being promoted ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-apt [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> ahasenack, I did some paperwork for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kronosnet/+bug/1811139
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1811139 in kronosnet (Ubuntu) "[MIR] kronosnet" [Undecided,New]
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm doing the corosync/pacemaker merge in bileto
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-apt [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.4]
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, good morning, I really would like to land this ticket soon https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3712/+packages
<LocutusOfBorg> I did a lot of work in the last few days on that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-apt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.1.0~beta1ubuntu0.16.04.3 => 1.1.0~beta1ubuntu0.16.04.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python-apt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.1.0~beta1ubuntu0.16.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-apt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.1.0~beta1ubuntu0.16.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected openjdk-lts [source] (disco-proposed) [11.0.3+7-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python-glance-store [source] (disco-proposed) [0.28.0-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mutter [source] (disco-proposed) [3.32.1-2ubuntu1~19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell [source] (disco-proposed) [3.32.1-1ubuntu1~19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vte2.91 [source] (disco-proposed) [0.56.2-1ubuntu1~19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1044.48] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1044.48]
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm librte-pmd-mlx4-18.11/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: rdma-core
<LocutusOfBorg> what?
<LocutusOfBorg> this is funny :p src:rdma-core is in main, and binary:rdma-core is in universe... can we please have it propmoted?
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: done
<LocutusOfBorg> coreycb, I'm doing sbd/pacemaker/dlm/crmsh updates/merges in bileto https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3712
<LocutusOfBorg> can you help trying them and see if everything works as expected? thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> I really would like to end that bd-uninstallability nightmare
 * LocutusOfBorg thanks cjwatson :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cups [source] (disco-proposed) [2.2.10-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cups [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.8-5ubuntu1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cups [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.7-1ubuntu2.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cups [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.1.3-4ubuntu0.8]
<ahasenack> LocutusOfBorg: ok, thanks! Do you have a personal interest in corosync/pacemaker, or are you just annoyed that it's stuck in migration for so long?
<ahasenack> we planned to tackle the ha stack this cycle, bring it up to date
<LocutusOfBorg> the latter :D
<LocutusOfBorg> ahasenack, I was worried about the CVE fixes needing a rebase, I was doing it manually and then I found them on git master
<LocutusOfBorg> so it became trivial
<LocutusOfBorg> I also don't want a CVE fix being in -proposed pocket
<LocutusOfBorg> and causing autopkgtest regressions (after it landed)
<LocutusOfBorg> and yes, I'm tired of stuff not migrating :p
<ahasenack> which cve?
<LocutusOfBorg> CVE-2018-16877 CVE-2018-16878 CVE-2019-3885
<LocutusOfBorg> they seems to be clearly making sbd sad on i386 https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/sbd/eoan/i386
<LocutusOfBorg> but I can't figure out why
<LocutusOfBorg> I can land the bileto and see what happens with autopkgtestsuites if you want
<LocutusOfBorg> [   54.481868] Buffer I/O error on dev dm-0, logical block 0, async page read
<LocutusOfBorg> [  155.517792] sysrq: SysRq : Resetting
<LocutusOfBorg> killing an autopkgtest machine with a CVE fix is not something I like! I'm not sure why security team let it go in -security pocket with such regression...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lshw [source] (xenial-proposed) [02.17-1.1ubuntu3.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-bluetooth [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.0-2ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apt [source] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1]
<bdmurray> sil2100: Could you have a look at my u-r-u upload in D's SRU queue?
<sil2100> bdmurray: ok o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted scite [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0-1ubuntu0.1]
<sil2100> bdmurray: I assume the DistUpgrade.cfg.bionic thingy has been sanity-checked? I mean, I don't know the format of that, but the [KernelRemoval] Version=4.2.0 makes me wonder
<sil2100> bdmurray: but on the other hand, I don't know what that means or does - but is that correct?
<sil2100> bdmurray: DistUpgrade.cfg.xenial had Version=4.4.0
<sil2100> bdmurray: so through analogy, I'd expect it to be 4.15.0, but maybe that's completely unrelated?
<bdmurray> sil2100: hrm, I'll have a look at what section really does
<sil2100> bdmurray: give me a poke once you find out
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpptest [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpptest [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpptest [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpptest [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpptest [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpptest [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
<sil2100> bdmurray: any luck with the KernelRemoval section?
<sil2100> bdmurray: asking since I'll be going EOD soon
<bdmurray> sil2100: if you look at DistUpgrade.cfg it hasn't been updated either. I'm testing an upgrade now to see if that's really needed.
<bdmurray> sil2100: so you could let it through and maybe it'll get superseded.
<sil2100> bdmurray: ACK o/ So probably it's unrelated to anything
<sil2100> As long as you have it on your radar, it's all good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (disco-proposed) [1:19.04.16.3]
<bdmurray> sil2100: I do now, thanks for noticing / reminding me.
<sil2100> yw! Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: resolvconf (xenial-proposed/main) [1.78ubuntu6 => 1.78ubuntu7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.21 => 2.525.22] (desktop-core)
<bdmurray> vorlon: bug 1824862 has been verified if you think it warrants a speedy delivery to -updates
<ubot5`> bug 1824862 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Trusty) "Enable upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 while keeping ESM enabled" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1824862
<vorlon> bdmurray: lgtm, releasing, thanks
<Eickmeyer> Still looking for someone to put on a MOTU hat to sponsor this guy: bug 1827288
<ubot5`> bug 1827288 in Ubuntu Studio "[Needs Packaging] LSP-Plugins for Eoan" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1827288
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1006.7] (no packageset)
<vorlon> tjaalton: well, new dogtag-pki accepted through NEW, but fails autopkgtests
<infinity> And Release Schedule is up at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpptest [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpptest [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpptest [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpptest [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpptest [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpptest [i386] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (bionic-proposed/main) [0.37ubuntu0.4 => 0.37ubuntu0.5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (xenial-proposed/main) [0.28ubuntu0.11 => 0.28ubuntu0.12] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (trusty-proposed/main) [0.18ubuntu0.12 => 0.18ubuntu0.13] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.38ubuntu0.3 => 0.38ubuntu0.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (disco-proposed/main) [0.39ubuntu2 => 0.39ubuntu2.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.18ubuntu0.13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.28ubuntu0.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.37ubuntu0.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (disco-proposed) [0.39ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libsmbios [source] (trusty-backports) [2.4.0-1~ubuntu14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.38ubuntu0.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected dianara [source] (trusty-backports) [1.3.6-1~ubuntu14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ibmpmlinux [source] (trusty-proposed) [3.2.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected navicli [source] (trusty-proposed) [7.33.2.0.51-0ubuntu0.14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected libjwt [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected snapd-glib [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.12-0ubuntu1~14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1006.7]
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: why is lsp-plugins anative package?
<tjaalton> vorlon: weird, works fine on my eoan machines.. I'll have a look tomorrow
<tjaalton> ah, the TPS subsystem.. freeipa uses only CA & KRA
<tsimonq2> infinity: Wiki index done: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine
<tsimonq2> Ermine, cool.
<tsimonq2> infinity: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan needs moar Ermine.
<wxl> definitely not an eagle
<tsimonq2> I was really hoping for Electric Eagle. Oh well.
<wxl> thank god for that
<tsimonq2> XD
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: I'm working on your email. Is there a reason why lsp-plugins should not be a native package?
<Eickmeyer> er, working on your comment in the bug report.
<Eickmeyer> Really, the only thing that is confusing me now is the difference between native/non-native and when each is appropriate.
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: native is never appropriate unless it is a package authored as part of the distribution
<vorlon> if there is an upstream, you want non-native
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: So, in this case, since the github repo (they don't use sourceforge anymore) is the upstream, this means I need to use non-native versioning (1.1.9-0ubuntu1)?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-qrcode [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.0~git20190110.dc11ecd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-qrcode [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.0~git20190110.dc11ecd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-koofr-go-httpclient [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.0~git20180104.0378617-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-partykit [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.2-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-partykit [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.2-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-psychotools [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.5-0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-jmespath [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-socksify [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-strptime [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-qrcode [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.0~git20190110.dc11ecd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-renekroon-ttlcache [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.4.0+git20190429.e7780e9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-psychotools [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.5-0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-opentracing [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-heroku-rollrus [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.0~git20190402.fde2a6b-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: yes, and you should use the upstream tarball
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-aws-eventstream [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-partykit [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.2-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-strptime [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: (where available)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-qrcode [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.0~git20190110.dc11ecd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-qrcode [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.0~git20190110.dc11ecd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-partykit [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.2-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-psychotools [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.5-0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-psychotools [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.5-0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-serverengine [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-strptime [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-qrcode [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.0~git20190110.dc11ecd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-psychotools [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.5-0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-parallel-tests [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [2.28.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-partykit [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [1.2-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-strptime [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-psychotools [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.5-0-1] (no packageset)
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: This is all the upstream tarball, as you can see. There's an upstream branch with the exact contents of the tarball and a pristine-tar branch with the tar.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-qrcode [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20190110.dc11ecd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-psychotools [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.5-0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-partykit [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-strptime [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-qrcode [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20190110.dc11ecd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-psychotools [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.5-0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-psychotools [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.5-0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-serverengine [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-partykit [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.2-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-parallel-tests [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [2.28.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-psychotools [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.5-0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-strptime [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-qrcode [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20190110.dc11ecd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-heroku-rollrus [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20190402.fde2a6b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-renekroon-ttlcache [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.0+git20190429.e7780e9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-partykit [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.2-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-socksify [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-qrcode [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20190110.dc11ecd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-partykit [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-koofr-go-httpclient [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20180104.0378617-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-aws-eventstream [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-qrcode [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20190110.dc11ecd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-psychotools [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.5-0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-jmespath [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-strptime [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-partykit [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.2-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-opentracing [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-psychotools [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.5-0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-qrcode [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20190110.dc11ecd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-strptime [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Here's a log from a failed auto test: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/421931673/buildlog_ubuntu-eoan-amd64.lsp-plugins_1.1.9-0~201905021445~ubuntu19.10.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: that doesn't look to me like tests that need to be run manually, given that the test is failing to compile
<vorlon> it looks to me like upstream bugs that should be fixed
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Then why, if I compile it manually or overridden, does it work?
<Eickmeyer> Oh, upstream bug.
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: In that case, is it okay to leave that overridden?
<vorlon> how are you compiling it manually that it works?
<vorlon> I would not be happy sponsoring upload of a new package whose upstream test suite fails to build
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Per the instructions on https://github.com/sadko4u/lsp-plugins. That works. Building the deb works.
<Eickmeyer> The installed binaries work and are well tested.
#ubuntu-release 2019-05-07
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: then why would you not override the dh_auto_test target to run those commands instead of making it a no-op?
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: I'm still pretty new at this. This is me learning.
<vorlon> ok
<vorlon> then my suggestion is that you override the dh_auto_test target to run those commands, instead of making it a no-op
<vorlon> ;)
<Eickmeyer> Okay, I'll give it a go.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-koofr-go-koofrclient [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190131.7f32759-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-psychotree [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.15-2-1] (no packageset)
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: That seems to have done the trick.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (disco-backports/universe) [192-1~ubuntu19.04.1 => 193-1~ubuntu19.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (cosmic-backports/universe) [192-1~ubuntu18.10.1 => 193-1~ubuntu18.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (bionic-backports/universe) [192-1~ubuntu18.04.1 => 193-1~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (bionic-backports) [193-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (disco-backports) [193-1~ubuntu19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (cosmic-backports) [193-1~ubuntu18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-koofr-go-koofrclient [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.0~git20190131.7f32759-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-psychotree [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.15-2-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> folks, bileto publishing seems broken... anybody aware of the issue? I don't even know where to report it, sil2100 maybe?
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/3712/publish/1/
<LocutusOfBorg> 2019-05-07 09:29:24,967 INFO Requesting copy of sbd 1.4.0-1build1 in eoan.
<LocutusOfBorg> but nothing is published
<LocutusOfBorg> oh and now it worked (it didn't yesterday for mit-scheme publishing)
<cjwatson> Yeah I mean that timestamp was only a minute before you asked here
<cjwatson> Where is the mit-scheme one?
<cjwatson> I can only find https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/3713/publish/1/, which wasn't yesterday, and which worked fine
<cjwatson> (compare https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mit-scheme/+publishinghistory)
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson,  Copied from ubuntu eoan in 3713 - 2019-05-04 by Gianfranco Costamagna
<LocutusOfBorg> not sponsored by bileto :)
<LocutusOfBorg> anyway, it might be that I clickd "abandon ppa" too early, and the copy failed, not sure why the manual one worked, but nvm
<LocutusOfBorg> next time I'll wait some 10 minutes more then
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure why bileto says "succeeded" before actually having copied the files :)
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: The logs show two copy jobs for the same package at around that time of which the second one failed because it was a duplicate
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: So it would probably have worked if you'd been a little more patient
<sil2100> (looks like it's all sorted out now, right?)
<cjwatson> Apparently so
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks for looking into that!
<cjwatson> np, just wanted to see if it was a systemic issue vs. impatience :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I remember doing a while ago "publish" and "delete" mostly at the same time, so I didn't forget to cleanup the bileto
<LocutusOfBorg> but I probably remember wrong... or something changed and slowed down the copy not sure... anyway thanks for clarifying!
<Laney> Can't say I've ever deleted silos after publishing since it's supposed to track that itself
<LocutusOfBorg> the goal for this year is to use bileto for all transitions from my side :)
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, so the ppa deletes after clicking publish or migration?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (bionic-proposed/main) [1.6.10 => 1.6.11] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.7.4 => 1.7.5] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> I thought clicking "finalize" was something we must do
<Laney> look at the "Landed" tab
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm ok so now I published 3712, once britney runs I'll see it there?
<Laney> right
<Laney> if it migrates
<LocutusOfBorg> oh ok so it needs to go in -release
<Laney> just don't worry about it
<LocutusOfBorg> can any AA remove circlator on non-amd64? missing build on arm64: circlator (from 1.5.5-2) debian did the same a while ago
<LocutusOfBorg> same for htslib on i386 https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=928333
<ubot5`> Debian bug 928333 in ftp.debian.org "RM: htslib [i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386] -- ANAIS; ROM; *i386 no longer supported upstream" [Normal,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> ^^ this probably means that nanopolish bio-eagle python-cyvcf2 python3-cyvcf2 reapr have to go on i386 too?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.2.31 => 1.2.32] (core)
<juliank> apt SRUs for all series (except disco, that one is done already)! But this xenial one is nasty, autoconf [due to adding pkg.m4] and po date noise :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gssdp [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gssdp [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gssdp [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gssdp [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gssdp [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gssdp [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (disco-proposed/main) [1.178 => 1.178.1] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.175.3 => 1.175.4] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (bionic-proposed/main) [1.173.5 => 1.173.6] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: horizon (cosmic-proposed/main) [3:14.0.2-0ubuntu2 => 3:14.0.2-0ubuntu3] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: horizon (bionic-proposed/main) [3:13.0.1-0ubuntu5 => 3:13.0.1-0ubuntu6] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: modemmanager (bionic-proposed/main) [1.10.0-1~ubuntu18.04.1 => 1.10.0-1~ubuntu18.04.2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted modemmanager [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.10.0-1~ubuntu18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.3+git20190124-0ubuntu18.04.2 => 3.28.3+git20190124-0ubuntu18.04.3] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.3+git20190124-0ubuntu18.04.2 => 3.28.3+git20190124-0ubuntu18.04.3] (desktop-extra, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (disco-proposed/main) [1:19.04.16.3 => 1:19.04.16.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debconf (disco-proposed/main) [1.5.71 => 1.5.71ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debconf (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.5.69 => 1.5.69ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debconf (bionic-proposed/main) [1.5.66 => 1.5.66ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debconf (xenial-proposed/main) [1.5.58ubuntu1 => 1.5.58ubuntu2] (core)
<bdmurray> LocutusOfBorg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blender/+bug/1826180/comments/8 refers only to cosmic and disco but you changed the tag for bionic too. what gives?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1826180 in blender (Ubuntu Disco) "[SRU] blender: erases photoshop files" [Critical,Fix committed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: indicator-notifications (eoan-proposed/primary) [0.3.3-0ubuntu1]
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: thanks for your revisions on the lsp-plugins, I've now looked at what the tests are doing and I don't like it one bit ;)  apparently what's happening now is that dh_auto_build is building the package, dh_auto_test is throwing away that build and building with different options (unsetting -DLSP_NO_EXPERIMENTAL), testing that, then deleting the second build; and dh_auto_install is building
<vorlon> a third time and then installing that build.
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: so that's blech and I don't like a test suite that doesn't test the actual binaries that we're going to ship, so let's go back to the previous iteration where we weren't running the test suite at all (and please pester upstream to fix this)
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: now, have you built the binaries locally and looked at what lintian has to say about them?  Because there are a large number of lintian errors (in particular, rpath)
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: I have, and encountered nothing with --pedantic.
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: you ran lintian against the source or the binaries?
<Eickmeyer> I ran it against the source. I take it you're seeing this error in the binaries?>
<vorlon> yes
<vorlon> it's important to check both
<Eickmeyer> Okay, will run against the binaries.
<vorlon> added a comment on the bug w/ the output from here
<Eickmeyer> I'll take a look. I'll also go ahead and disable dh_auto_test wholesale.
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: I already pushed that change fwiw
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Oh, thanks!
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Looking at the lintian errors you provided, I confess I don't know how to fix the rpath issues.
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: the upstream build rules are passing -rpath to the compiler, which is garbage and needs patched
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Looks like there's multiple ways to do this. Looks like an "override_dh_auto_install" target could be made with chrpath to strip the RPATH from the binary? I'm looking at this since I've gone through all of the makefiles and can't find where RPATH is set.
<Eickmeyer> https://wiki.debian.org/RpathIssue
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: it's in scripts/make/tools.mk (grep -r 'rpath')
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: yes, you could also remove it with chrpath
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Probably better just to patch the tools.mk file with quilt? (thanks for that)
<vorlon> yeah, I would certainly recommend patching it out of tools.mk
<Eickmeyer> Ok, that I know how to do. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-settings (disco-proposed/main) [19.04.3 => 19.04.3.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Trying not to be a help vampire here, but now the only major issue I have left is "sharedobject-in-library-direcotry-missing-soname". Got any hints for me?
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: what's the full line?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:18.10.11.6 => 1:18.10.11.7] (core)
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: E: lsp-plugins-standalone: sharedobject-in-library-directory-missing-soname usr/lib/lsp-plugins-jack-core-1.1.9.so
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: ok, so what is supposed to use /usr/lib/lsp-plugins-jack-core-1.1.9.so? is that the plugin for jack, and if so, should it be in a jack plugin directory?
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: From what I can ascertain, it's the shared jack core for everthing installed in /usr/bin.
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: not that I can see; $ ldd -d -r debian/lsp-plugins-standalone/usr/bin/lsp-plugins-gate-* 2>&1 | grep jack
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: The problem is that Jack doesn't have plugins, per-se. Applications can be jack-aware, but any audio plugins must be run by a jack host. My train of thought is that file is the shared library for the jack-aware binaries.
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: ok, but it's not used as a shared library by any of the binaries in usr/bin; they are not linked against it
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Then, in that case, likely a shared library used by all of the plugins in /usr/lib/vst/lsp-plugins-lsvst-1.1.9, /usr/lib/ladspa, and /usr/lib/lv2/lsp-plugins.lv2.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted runc [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0~rc7+git20190403.029124da-0ubuntu1~18.10.1]
<Eickmeyer> Unfortunatly, I'm having trouble finding those being linked.
<Eickmeyer> the LV2 ones have their own library, so disregard.
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Okay, I officially have no idea what that thing is for.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted runc [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.0~rc7+git20190403.029124da-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: I'm wondering if I should omit it.
<Eickmeyer> Nevermind, it is a necessary file. Attempted to run without it one of the standalone /usr/bin/ binaries and it threw errors saying it couldn't find Jack, even though it was definitely running.
<Eickmeyer> I take that back. Moved it again and this time there were no complaints from the binary.
<Eickmeyer>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted containerd [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.2.6-0ubuntu1~18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted containerd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.6-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted containerd [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.6-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (disco-proposed/main) [2.578.1 => 2.578.2] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.542.2 => 2.542.3] (desktop-core)
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: I've got it down to just the warnings in Lintian from the lsp-plugins-standalone package.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.21 => 2.525.23] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.04.31 => 1:18.04.32] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted docker.io [source] (cosmic-proposed) [18.09.5-0ubuntu1~18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted docker.io [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.09.5-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted docker.io [source] (xenial-proposed) [18.09.5-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
#ubuntu-release 2019-05-08
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Well, that wasn't a good idea. If invoking the standalone binaries (any of the ones in /usr/bin), it will error with: "[ERR] Could not find LSP JACK core library". So, it seems as though they are, indeed, linking to that library.
<vorlon> not linking
<vorlon> they may be dlopening it
<vorlon> in which case the question is "Why"
<vorlon> but regardless, if it's a dlopen then it shouldn't be shipped directly in /usr/lib
<Eickmeyer> So, what you're saying is that this package is a no-go?
<vorlon> it still needs some improvements to be policy-compliant
<vorlon> and it's going to take someone digging in to understand what it's actually trying to do, in order to make it compliant
<Eickmeyer> Where should it be shipping if not in /usr/lib?
<vorlon> in a private subdirectory of /usr/lib
<Eickmeyer> So, this tells me it's an upstream issue, and an issue which needs to be raised?
<vorlon> well, yes; though also upstream may not care about making their software comply with Debian/Ubuntu policy
<Eickmeyer> It doesn't appear so. From what I can see, their makefiles are more reminiscent of the Fedora/Red Hat /usr/local/lib structure.
<vorlon> so I've just looked at where this code lives in ./include/container/jack/main/posix.h
<vorlon> lookup_jack_main() is... very non-standard.
<Eickmeyer> Looks as though it's looking at the regular bin paths in addition to the lib paths. Should probably be something like "/usr/lib/lsp-plugins" or something to that effect.
<Eickmeyer> Of course, I don't know enough to make that determination.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: websocketd [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: websocketd [amd64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: websocketd [s390x] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: websocketd [arm64] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: websocketd [i386] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: websocketd [armhf] (eoan-proposed/none) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> bdmurray, sorry I tested 18.04 on my laptop without chroot, and I forgot to update results...
<LocutusOfBorg> you can release, even the reporter confirmed the fix :)
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gvfs (bionic-proposed/main) [1.36.1-0ubuntu1.3 => 1.36.1-0ubuntu1.3.2] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gvfs (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.38.1-0ubuntu1.3 => 1.38.1-0ubuntu1.3.1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (bionic-proposed/main) [1:6.0.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.5 => 1:6.0.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.6] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (xenial-proposed/main) [1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial6 => 1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial7] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gstreamer-vaapi (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15.90-1 => 1.15.90-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<xnox> Please reject 2.525.22 livecd-rootfs from unapproved in bionic, as it is superseeded by .23 (all changes included in that one)
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=livecd-rootfs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.22]
<apw> xnox, ^
<xnox> tah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openvpn [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.6-1ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openvpn [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.4-2ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openvpn [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.3.10-1ubuntu2.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s390-tools [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.34.0-0ubuntu8.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: diaspora-installer (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.6.1build1 => 0.7.6.1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<rharper> hi,  this SRU was released back in march, but it only appeared to make it to cosmic-updates, not xenial or bionic,   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/curtin/+bug/1817964
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1817964 in curtin (Ubuntu Bionic) "sru curtin 2019-02-27 - 18.2-10-g7afd77fa-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<rharper> sil2100: if you're around could you see why that only made it into cosmic-updates ? ^^
<sil2100> rharper: let me look
<sil2100> oh, ok
<sil2100> rharper: so it wasn't published because the .changes files for the two series included a link to LP: #1795712 (which was not verified, but that makes sense as it seemed to have been 'overwritten' by the other tracking bug)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1795712 in curtin (Ubuntu Bionic) "sru curtin 2018-10-02 - 18.1-59-g0f993084" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1795712
<sil2100> rharper: but since it wasn't verified, everyone was skipping it (since we can't click on every unverified bug)
<sil2100> rharper: let me double check everything and release those
<rharper> ahh, ok
<rharper> sil2100: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-8 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:8-3~ubuntu18.04.1]
<sil2100> rharper: I wonder why the second bug popped up there, weird, anyway, handling it now o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdrm [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.97-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.173.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.175.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (disco-proposed) [1.178.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (disco-proposed/main) [1:19.04.16.3 => 1:19.04.16.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (disco-proposed) [1:19.04.16.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (disco-proposed) [1:19.04.16.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:18.10.11.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.04.32]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (disco-proposed) [2.578.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.542.3]
<bdmurray> mwhudson: bug 1827357 is missing proof that it is fixed in master
<ubot5`> bug 1827357 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "SRU subiquity specific changes from master to bionic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1827357
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-settings [source] (disco-proposed) [19.04.3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debconf [source] (disco-proposed) [1.5.71ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debconf [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5.69ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debconf [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.66ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debconf [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.5.58ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-8 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:8-3~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> coreycb: Your upload of nova for disco has two changelog entries and code changes but only 1 Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/421963981/nova_19.0.0-0ubuntu2.2_source.changes
<bdmurray> You'll need to rebuild it with -v and the right version number
<coreycb> bdmurray: got it, let me update that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nova [source] (disco-proposed) [2:19.0.0-0ubuntu2.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (disco-proposed/main) [2:19.0.0-0ubuntu2 => 2:19.0.0-0ubuntu2.2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<coreycb> bdmurray: that upload should be better ^. thanks as always for the reviews!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected maas [source] (disco-proposed) [2.6.0~beta1-7673-g850a92f90-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (disco-proposed) [2:19.0.0-0ubuntu2.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:18.1.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:17.0.9-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-8 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:8-3~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bind9 [source] (disco-proposed) [1:9.11.5.P1+dfsg-1ubuntu2.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell-extension-appindicator [source] (disco-proposed) [29-1~ubuntu19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted resource-agents [source] (disco-proposed) [1:4.2.0-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted resource-agents [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:4.1.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted resource-agents [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:4.1.0~rc1-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted resource-agents [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:3.9.7-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-control-center [source] (disco-proposed) [1:3.32.1-1ubuntu4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected rdma-core [source] (disco-proposed) [22.1-1ubuntu0.1]
<mwhudson> bdmurray: that's xnox's part of the upload :)
<xnox> bdmurray, the three commits are cherrypicks from disco/eoan.
<xnox> bdmurray, yes it is fixed in master
<bdmurray> xnox: show me the money!
<bdmurray> s/money/commits/
<xnox> bdmurray, https://git.launchpad.net/livecd-rootfs/commit/?id=d13964805e69b9ebc1da4eae6ac48eea54b3018c
<xnox> https://git.launchpad.net/livecd-rootfs/commit/live-build/ubuntu-server?id=036d7d294964bbc274796ae37a86c15aa3ee6dc0
<xnox> https://git.launchpad.net/livecd-rootfs/commit/live-build/ubuntu-server?id=37d9b77b9519fbb9b3c05e14b7939af8a26b13cf
<xnox> you can see them on https://git.launchpad.net/livecd-rootfs/log/live-build/ubuntu-server
<xnox> also somebody is not pushing tags to the repo....
<bdmurray> xnox: so the main task should be fix released and there should only be a bionic task for this bug?
<bdmurray> xnox: and why aren't these changes needed for C or D?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntustudio-controls [source] (disco-proposed) [1.7.1]
<Eickmeyer> bdmurray: Thanks for that. ^ I don't know what Rosco2's plans are (or when he'll get to that) unless he has reuploaded already and I just don't know.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gssdp [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gssdp [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted websocketd [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted websocketd [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted websocketd [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gssdp [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted websocketd [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted websocketd [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gssdp [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted websocketd [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gssdp [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gssdp [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted twextpy [source] (disco-proposed) [1:0.1~git20161216.0.b90293c-1.19.04.1]
<mwhudson> bdmurray: we will never make new media for c or d
<mwhudson> bdmurray: (actually i'm pretty sure the fixes are in d)
<mwhudson> oh the casper one isn't
<mwhudson> point still stands though
<vorlon> tsimonq2: indicator-notifications> I am surprised that a new package is needed this late in the game for anything in this space
<bdmurray> mwhudson, xnox: that makes sense it would have been helpful to have the informaiton in the bug though
<xnox> bdmurray, because we are not doing subiquity respins for neither c or d.
<xnox> bdmurray, ok.
<mwhudson> bdmurray: fair
<xnox> bdmurray, re-tasks -> well, other sru team member claims that no tasks need to exist.....
<xnox> i guess i can set c/d to wont-fix
<vorlon> tsimonq2: also, Build-Depends: libindicator-dev, libindicator3-dev seems like an incredible combination
<bdmurray> xnox: they don't need to have stable release tasks but having the default with no status makes it hard to guess what's going on
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gstreamer-vaapi [source] (disco-proposed) [1.15.90-1ubuntu1]
<xnox> bdmurray, true
<xnox> vorlon, why? makes sensce. one is gtk2 the other is gtk3 and one is building both variants?!
<vorlon> xnox: a) it builds a single binary package, b) no new gtk2 software in the archive kthx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted diaspora-installer [source] (disco-proposed) [0.7.6.1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nfs-utils [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:1.3.4-2.2ubuntu3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nfs-utils [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.3.4-2.1ubuntu5.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nfs-utils [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.2.8-9ubuntu12.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.23]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-control-center [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:3.28.2-0ubuntu0.18.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gupnp [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gupnp [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gupnp [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gupnp [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gupnp [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gupnp [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (kubuntu)
#ubuntu-release 2019-05-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-8 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:8-3~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-8 [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:8-3~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-8 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:8-3~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-8 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:8-3~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-8 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:8-3~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-8 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:8-3~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-8 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:8-3~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-8 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:8-3~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-8 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:8-3~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-8 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:8-3~ubuntu18.04.1]
<cpaelzer> sil2100: hi, this is a ping in regard to your SRU duty today; due to a silly error generating the .changes for 1823836 that was rejected yesterday
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rdma-core (disco-proposed/main) [22.1-1 => 22.1-1ubuntu0.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<cpaelzer> sil2100: but that one already waited quite a while and should be small and simple
<cpaelzer> bdmurray: pointed out that something was odd
<cpaelzer> I found the .changes had too long history (probably my flaw by accident when running buildpackage)
<cpaelzer> but since IBM is waiting on that one I wanted to ask if you could take a look at rdma-core in disco's queue when you are on SRU duty today
<cpaelzer> to not have it waiting for some time again
<cpaelzer> and bdmurray, thanks for the hint and sorry for the mistake
<cpaelzer> all I can think of is fetching a buildpackage command with ctrl+R and not dropping a -v option
<cpaelzer> :-/
<sil2100> cpaelzer: sure o/
<cpaelzer> thank you
<marcustomlinson> hey doko, re: the openjdk backporting, the breaks versions for libreoffice are 1:6.0.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.6 and 1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial7
<marcustomlinson> I think I gave you some incorrect versions before, sorry
<LocutusOfBorg> missing build on arm64: hmmer (from 3.1b2+dfsg-5ubuntu1)
<LocutusOfBorg> can any AA remove such binaries? they have been removed in debian already... probably also prokka needs to have them removed (not in testing, so nobody cared in Debian)
<LocutusOfBorg> [12:12:51] <LocutusOfBorg> can any AA remove circlator on non-amd64? missing build on arm64: circlator (from 1.5.5-2) debian did the same a while ago
<LocutusOfBorg> [12:13:55] <LocutusOfBorg> same for htslib on i386 https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=928333
<LocutusOfBorg> [12:13:56] <ubot5`> Debian bug 928333 in ftp.debian.org "RM: htslib [i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386] -- ANAIS; ROM; *i386 no longer supported upstream" [Normal,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> [12:14:46] <LocutusOfBorg> ^^ this probably means that nanopolish bio-eagle python-cyvcf2 python3-cyvcf2 reapr have to go on i386 too?
<ubot5`> Debian bug 928333 in ftp.debian.org "RM: htslib [i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386] -- ANAIS; ROM; *i386 no longer supported upstream" [Normal,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> also ^^
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: for hmmer LP: #1828292
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1828292 in hmmer (Ubuntu) "Please remove old binaries (arm*, powerpc, ppc64el and s390x)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1828292
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:6.1.5-0ubuntu0.18.10.1 => 1:6.1.6-0ubuntu0.18.10.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice-l10n (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:6.1.5-0ubuntu0.18.10.1 => 1:6.1.6-0ubuntu0.18.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rdma-core [source] (disco-proposed) [22.1-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice-l10n [source] (disco-proposed) [1:6.2.3-0ubuntu0.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice [source] (disco-proposed) [1:6.2.3-0ubuntu0.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bash [source] (disco-proposed) [5.0-3ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gedit [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.2-0ubuntu0.18.10.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gst-plugins-good1.0 (cosmic-updates/main) [1.14.4-1ubuntu1 => 1.14.4-1ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server) (sync)
<tsimonq2> vorlon: indicator-notifications> Yeah, it's with my MATE hat on (we switched to Evolution from Thunderbird) and they don't work with Ayatana (yet).
<tsimonq2> vorlon: indicator-notifications b-d> That is pretty incredible. :P
<LocutusOfBorg> ginggs, I opened bugs for the others...
<LocutusOfBorg> sil2100, I admit I can't figure out your gst-plugins-good1.0 (cosmic-updates/main) [1.14.4-1ubuntu1 => 1.14.4-1ubuntu1]...
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: i think subscribe ubuntu-archive rather than assign ubuntu-release
<LocutusOfBorg> lol
<LocutusOfBorg> I only made one mistake out of 3 :D
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gst-plugins-good1.0 [sync] (cosmic-updates) [1.14.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mariadb-10.1 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:10.1.38-0ubuntu0.18.10.2]
<LocutusOfBorg> sil2100, why are you copying from release to updates? forgive my curiosity
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, to make it mutable
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm I don't get what you mean, but nevermind, I think its something I won't ever have to do
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mdadm [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.1~rc1-4ubuntu1.1]
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: I wanted to promote one of its binaries to main, but the package was only available in the release pocket - which is immutable
<LocutusOfBorg> oh....... thanks! this makes sense! so you promote also on stable?
<LocutusOfBorg> so you wanted to promote... gstreamer1.0-qt5 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mdadm [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.1~rc1-3~ubuntu18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice-l10n [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:6.1.6-0ubuntu0.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:6.1.6-0ubuntu0.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: libxmlb (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.1.8-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
<doko> marcustomlinson: committed
<marcustomlinson> 👍
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netplan.io (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.96-0ubuntu0.18.10.3 => 0.97-0ubuntu1~18.10.1] (core)
<vorlon> tsimonq2: are you going to reupload without one of the libindicator* b-d then, or are you simply agreeing it's incredible? ;)
<tsimonq2> vorlon: I mean, I was agreeing that it's incredible, but I can certainly reupload. ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netplan.io (bionic-proposed/main) [0.96-0ubuntu0.18.04.4 => 0.97-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (core)
<infinity> tsimonq2: Why would anyone switch *to* Evolution?
<infinity> tsimonq2: (And don't say anything about Thunderbird's supposed lack of support, they've been waving that flag every six months for over a decade and, yet, it seems to keep getting supported)
<tsimonq2> infinity: That would be a question for Wimpress.
<tsimonq2> infinity: (I personally use Thunderbird.)
<infinity> I mean, I personally use mutt, but of all the GUI clients, Tbird seems to suck the least at actually doing email things (it's what I have my Dad use, for instance)
<tsimonq2> I agree.
<Wimpress> infinity Many reasons, nothing to do with upstream support.
<Wimpress> Basically, superior desktop integration. Superior Gmail and Exchange integration.
<tsimonq2> To be fair to Wimpress, Evolution isn't that bad. It's my second option personally. :)
<infinity> gmail integration seems like an odd non-starter to me.  I integrate with gmail via a web browser.
<infinity> The Exchange thing, I could maybe give you, if I'd had any reason to use an Exchange server in the last two decades.
<Wimpress> Notifications and such regarding calendar events and tasks.
<infinity> Anyhow, your flavour, you do you.
<Wimpress> Yep, am doing 🙂
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gst-plugins-good1.0 (cosmic-security/main) [1.14.4-1ubuntu1 => 1.14.4-1ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gst-plugins-good1.0 [sync] (cosmic-security) [1.14.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rtl8812au (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.3.8.12175.20140902+dfsg-0ubuntu8 => 4.3.8.12175.20140902+dfsg-0ubuntu8.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (bionic-proposed/main) [1.0.9-0ubuntu2 => 1.2.5-1ubuntu1~ubuntu18.04.1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libclc [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0+git20190306-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: fwupd-signed (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: horizon (cosmic-proposed/main) [3:14.0.2-0ubuntu2 => 3:14.0.2-0ubuntu4] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<tsimonq2> vorlon: indicator-notifications> Looking into it more, libindicator-dev is so that indicators with GTK 2 applications can work, and libindicator3-dev is so that indicators with GTK 3 applications can work.
<tsimonq2> vorlon: Is introducing a new GTK 2 build dependency the problem, or are ambiguous-looking package names ambiguous-looking?
<vorlon> tsimonq2: indicators with gtk2 applications> such as?
<vorlon> I think gtk2 should be considered dead and not to be used for any new packages
<vorlon> even openjdk might migrate off of gtk2 this year
<vorlon> ;)
<tsimonq2> vorlon: Sounds good, fixing.
<tdaitx> vorlon: tsimonq2: so openjdk-lts (openjdk-11) used to depend on gtk3, we rolled that back for all releases during the transition to bionic when we noticed that openjdk support for gtk3 is substandard compared to gtk2
<tdaitx> upstream knows there are problems and will _eventually_ fix those
<tdaitx> widgets look worse on gtk3, there are padding issues, etc...
<vorlon> tdaitx: I know, I remember you covering this a bit ago, I'm half trolling :)
<vorlon> (and also somebody asked about it Tuesday I think :)
 * tsimonq2 wonders if libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev is GTK 2 or GTK 3...
<tdaitx> yeah, I know, I'm responding to the other half ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: indicator-notifications (eoan-proposed/primary) [0.3.3-0ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> vorlon: ^
<vorlon> ta
<vorlon> well if openjdk can't make the gtk3 stuff work correctly maybe we'll just switch to Xaw
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: Neither or both; it's a lower layer.  Both libgtk2.0-dev and libgtk3-dev depend on libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Yeah, I guessed so. Thanks though.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gupnp [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gupnp [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gupnp [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gupnp [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gupnp [i386] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gupnp [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
<tsimonq2> cccccchekeltkibeivtgebnerjidibttciijrbvdfjee
<tsimonq2> ...?
<tsimonq2> Oh, right, my Yubikey. >_>
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (bionic-proposed) [19.0.2-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected indicator-notifications [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.3.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bash [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.4.18-2ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bash [source] (xenial-proposed) [4.3-14ubuntu1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netplan.io (disco-proposed/main) [0.96-0ubuntu4.1 => 0.97-0ubuntu1~19.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netplan.io [source] (disco-proposed) [0.97-0ubuntu1~19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netplan.io [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.97-0ubuntu1~18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netplan.io [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.97-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/m/mira/eoan/ppc64el fwiw that's not how you do a release-pocket-only test of a package that has a newer version in -proposed; due to limitations in the implementation you need to use a different source package name as the trigger (one that is present only in release && !proposed)
<vorlon> xnox: ^^ I've triggered a fresh autopkgtest run that will actually test the binaries in release
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docker.io (xenial-proposed/universe) [18.09.5-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 18.09.5-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docker.io (bionic-proposed/universe) [18.09.5-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 18.09.5-0ubuntu1~18.04.2] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> vorlon: any chance you could look at these docker.io upload? I forgot to version the dependency on containerd :(
<mwhudson> there's a cosmic one on the way too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docker.io (cosmic-proposed/universe) [18.09.5-0ubuntu1~18.10.1 => 18.09.5-0ubuntu1~18.10.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted docker.io [source] (cosmic-proposed) [18.09.5-0ubuntu1~18.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted docker.io [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.09.5-0ubuntu1~18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted docker.io [source] (xenial-proposed) [18.09.5-0ubuntu1~16.04.2]
<mwhudson> vorlon: thank you
<vorlon> mwhudson: n/p
<mwhudson> vorlon, bdmurray: any chance of an early release for livecd-rootfs for disco and cosmic?
#ubuntu-release 2019-05-10
<vorlon> bdmurray: well lovely, if I use ubuntu-dev-tools' lpapicache, it gives me empty sets for subscriptions
<vorlon> mwhudson: yes, but note that I'm off tomorrow so am not on duty to deal with any regressions
<mwhudson> vorlon: well so am i
 * vorlon tries to remember what he was doing with the seeds before he started looking at all the ubuntu-meta bugs
<vorlon> mwhudson: heh
<mwhudson> vorlon: so maybe it should wait until next week then, do you feel like relasing it on your sunday? :)
<vorlon> mwhudson: so shouldn't the "no SRU releases on Friday" rule apply to you also? :)
<mwhudson> maybe i can convince RAOF to do it on monday
<mwhudson> vorlon: probably
<vorlon> I doubt I'll have an opportunity to do it on Sunday
<mwhudson> fair enough
<RAOF> mwhudson: If you ask nicely I can certainly do SRU things on Monday 😉
<mwhudson> RAOF: (a) great (b) how did you see that without being in the channel!?
<vorlon> bdmurray: is team_names exposed anywhere outside of lp:ubuntu-archive-tools/package-subscribers?
<RAOF> mwhudson: I *am* in the channel. What do you mean?
<mwhudson> --> RAOF (chriscoope@gateway/shell/matrix.org/x-zsxomhyihwzotiib) has joined #ubuntu-release
<mwhudson> <RAOF> mwhudson: If you ask nicely I can certainly do SRU things on Monday 😉
<mwhudson> RAOF: matrix being funny somehow?
<RAOF> mwhudson: I guess so? Maybe this is the first time since the apocalypse that I've spoken in #ubuntu-release?
<mwhudson> could be
<bdmurray> vorlon: I don't think so. I believe I had an idea of making a team of teams in LP that one would query.
<Ukikie> mwhudson: Matrix has very very poor state tracking.
<valorie> Ukikie: you have a gift for understatement
<Eickmeyer[m]> Ukikie: Preaching to the choir here.
<Ukikie> ...he said from Matrix..
<Eickmeyer[m]> That's the joke.
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, smart move! thanks! I admit I was almost sure I wasn't doing the right thing... :)
<Laney> queue -Q unapproved -s bionic-proposed -m "to be superseded" reject gnome-shell
<Laney> please and thanks, if someone has a second and a handy terminal
<Laney> ok I just uploaded the new version, so make that:
<Laney> queue -Q unapproved -s bionic-proposed -m "to be superseded" reject 20582927
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.3+git20190124-0ubuntu18.04.2 => 3.28.3+git20190124-0ubuntu18.04.3] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: network-manager (bionic-proposed/main) [1.10.14-0ubuntu1 => 1.10.14-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron-fwaas-dashboard (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 2.0.1-0ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron-fwaas-dashboard (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-0ubuntu3 => 1.5.0-0ubuntu3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted network-manager [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.10.14-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: geocode-glib (bionic-proposed/main) [3.25.4.1-4 => 3.25.4.1-4ubuntu18.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kbd (disco-proposed/main) [2.0.4-4ubuntu1 => 2.0.4-4ubuntu1.19.04.0] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kbd (bionic-proposed/main) [2.0.4-2ubuntu1 => 2.0.4-2ubuntu1.18.04.0] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kbd (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.0.4-2ubuntu1 => 2.0.4-2ubuntu1.18.10.0] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (disco-proposed/main) [1:19.04.16.4 => 1:19.04.16.5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-calendar (disco-proposed/main) [3.32.0-1 => 3.32.2-1~ubuntu19.04.1] (desktop-extra, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-shell [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.3+git20190124-0ubuntu18.04.3]
<vorlon> xnox, LocutusOfBorg: and fwiw, there is a hint for the previous version of mira, which started failing in release pocket <= 10Apr; so unconnected to boost1.67/1.67.0-13ubuntu1
<xnox> ah
<Laney> infinity: merci
 * Laney waves tata
<infinity> Laney: Did you just flap your boob at me?
<infinity> Odd way to say thanks.
<vorlon> cyphermox: did netplan.io SRU get uploaded with wrong -v?  Why is LP: #1821867 reopened?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1821867 in netplan.io (Ubuntu Disco) "network interface is down after post-install reboot of a default disco installation" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1821867
<vorlon> not wrong -v, but certainly changelog
<vorlon> xnox: what are the ubuntu-cdimage changes mentioned in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/+bug/1827357/comments/5 ? is that some of the stuff that's been applied to the eoan boot scripts but not the earlier releases?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1827357 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu Bionic) "SRU subiquity specific changes from master to bionic" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<xnox> vorlon, well disco but not earlier. basically initrd & vmlinu[xz] names are wrong on disk vs grub/zipl configs in bionic
<vorlon> ah
<xnox> vorlon, i need to cherrypick and propose those changes to bionic, and then we get subiquity on !amd64
<vorlon> ok
<vorlon> why are we doing that, however?  did someone agree to release !amd64 server-live images for 18.04 point releases?
<xnox> vorlon, no we have not. but the race condition unbreaks serial only on amd64 too.
<vorlon> ok
<xnox> (the livecd-rootfs changes)
<xnox> it's just it was easier for me to use a power image to verify the race.
<xnox> and well, i'd love to release subiquity images for bionic in a point release =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:13.0.2-0ubuntu3.1 => 2:13.0.2-0ubuntu3.2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:13.0.2-0ubuntu3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kbd (xenial-proposed/main) [1.15.5-1ubuntu5 => 1.15.5-1ubuntu5.16.04.0] (core)
<Eickmeyer> infinity: I interpreted "tata" as goodbye, but that said, I haven't laughed that hard in quite some time. :D
<vorlon> seb128: evidently the gupnp/gssdp ABI transition requires something more than no-change rebuilds
<seb128> vorlon, yeah, it's on my list of things to work on next
<seb128> vorlon, unsure why but your no-change-rebuild uploads didn't pick the new gupnp to build though (or maybe the binaries have just been newed?)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ndiswrapper (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.60-6 => 1.60-6ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: v4l2loopback (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1ubuntu1 => 0.10.0-1ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (disco-proposed/main) [1:19.04.16.4 => 1:19.04.16.5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (disco-proposed) [1:19.04.16.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:18.10.11.7 => 1:18.10.11.8] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2019-05-11
<valorie> infinity: <3
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (disco-proposed/main) [18.5-62-g6322c2dd-0ubuntu1 => 19.1-1-gbaa47854-0ubuntu1~19.04.1] (core, edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud)
#ubuntu-release 2019-05-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nautilus (disco-proposed/main) [1:3.32.0-0ubuntu2 => 1:3.32.1-0ubuntu0.19.04.0] (ubuntu-desktop)
#ubuntu-release 2020-05-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1083.93] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1036.37] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python2.7 [source] (focal-proposed) [2.7.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected pycurl [source] (focal-proposed) [7.43.0.2-1ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nautilus [source] (focal-proposed) [1:3.36.2-0ubuntu1]
<tseliot> sil2100, hey, can we remove and block out https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla-440 , please? It was imported from debian
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-clocks [source] (focal-proposed) [3.36.0-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Groovy Daily] (20200504) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop arm64 [Groovy Daily] (20200504) has been added
<sil2100> tseliot: oh, I can take a look at that after the meeting
<tseliot> sil2100, thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, I tried to fix mpfi build-uninstallability on i386 but I failed... hint please? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-groovy-costamagnagianfranco-locutusofborg-ppa/groovy/i386/m/mpfi/20200504_090526_58c63@/log.gz also removing build-essential seems to bring it back to other uninstallabilities
<seb128> sil2100, hey, thanks for the SRU reviews, will do better with 'combined patches' next time :) I usually take the gitlab MR url and append .patch and it gives that patch serie format which is convenient to have a coherent set but agreed might be less nice to review
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Groovy Daily] (20200504.1) has been added
 * Laney eyes queuebot 
<Laney> why are you notifying about that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: 27 entries have been added, updated or disabled
<sil2100> Laney: ok, fixed it now
<sil2100> Laney: I think it was because I left 'notify on build' on the Daily milestone, and I think that's how queuebot determines when to track builds
<sil2100> seb128: yeah, guessed that's how it worked - as said, not a problem, but both me and dpkg-source are not big fans of that! Thanks ;)
<seb128> sil2100, right, point taken, I will just apply them as different commit/patches next time :)
<Laney> seb128: there's a way to pull merge requests in git directly btw
<Laney> don't remember exactly what it is, but something like 'git fetch origin refs/merge_requests/NNNN'
<Laney> might be helpful for you
<seb128> Laney, I will try next time, thanks for the hint
<Laney> (then they end up in FETCH_HEAD and you can cherry-pick to the pq branch)
<seb128> but when there is no vcs in use I tend to just do merge_request_url.patch , save as, add to serie :p
<Laney> np!
<seb128> one day I will really get used to the new tools :)
<seb128> ninja patching is still more efficient and less commands for a simple cherry pick :)
<seb128> (but yeah, there is some value going the the overhead)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1083.93]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1036.37]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gobject-introspection (focal-proposed/main) [1.64.0-2 => 1.64.1-1~ubuntu20.04.1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwildmagic [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [5.13-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwildmagic [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [5.13-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwildmagic [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [5.13-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwildmagic [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [5.13-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwildmagic [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [5.13-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwildmagic [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [5.13-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-math [sync] (groovy-proposed) [6.4.0+ds-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shoelaces [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shoelaces [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shoelaces [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shoelaces [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shoelaces [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-math [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [6.4.0+ds-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-math [s390x] (groovy-proposed/none) [6.4.0+ds-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-math [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/none) [6.4.0+ds-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-math [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [6.4.0+ds-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-math [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [6.4.0+ds-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-math [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [6.4.0+ds-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-math [armhf] (groovy-proposed/none) [6.4.0+ds-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-math [arm64] (groovy-proposed/none) [6.4.0+ds-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-math [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [6.4.0+ds-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-math [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [6.4.0+ds-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-msgs [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.1.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-msgs [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.1.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-common [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-msgs [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.1.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-common [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-common [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-msgs [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.1.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-common [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.5.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-msgs [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [5.1.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-common [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-common [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-msgs [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [5.1.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-msgs [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [5.1.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-msgs [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [5.1.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-common [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-msgs [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [5.1.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-common [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [3.5.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-msgs [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [5.1.0+dfsg-3]
<apw> Laney, sil2100, is it me or does focal-release not have any Supported: fields
<cjwatson> apw: Intentionally removed
<cjwatson> apw: https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-archive-publishing/no-more-supported/+merge/382444
<apw> cjwatson, thanks
<apw> dunno how i blanked that when it happened, sigh
<tseliot> doko, hey, I've noticed that my build failed on amd64: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/1:0.8.2/+build/19258941
<tseliot> doko, "sbuild-build-depends-ubuntu-drivers-common-dummy : Depends: lib32gcc1 but it is not going to be installed". What am I supposed to use in groovy?
<doko> tseliot: please fix the build dependency
<tseliot> doko, sure, with what?
<doko> lib32gcc-s1
<tseliot> doko, ok, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-fuel-tools [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.1.0+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-fuel-tools [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.1.0+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netplan.io (bionic-proposed/main) [0.98-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 0.99-0ubuntu3~18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netplan.io (eoan-proposed/main) [0.98-0ubuntu1 => 0.99-0ubuntu3~19.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netplan.io (focal-proposed/main) [0.99-0ubuntu2 => 0.99-0ubuntu3~20.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-fuel-tools [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.1.0+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-fuel-tools [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.1.0+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-fuel-tools [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [4.1.0+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-fuel-tools [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [4.1.0+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-fuel-tools [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [4.1.0+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-fuel-tools [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [4.1.0+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-drivers-common (focal-proposed/main) [1:0.8.1 => 1:0.8.1.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-flashback (focal-proposed/universe) [3.36.1-1ubuntu1 => 3.36.3-0ubuntu1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-drivers-common [source] (focal-proposed) [1:0.8.1.1]
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: right, mpfi is simply not built on i386 nor should it be, hint is correct here; doing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: orca (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.1-0ubuntu1 => 3.36.2-1ubuntu1~20.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-100.101~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-100.101~16.04.1] (kernel)
<RikMills> vorlon: could you please remove the release pocket binaries for kaccounts-providers for ppc64el, riscv64 and s390x? The new version in proposed requires QtWebEngine, not available on those archs
<vorlon> RikMills: looking
<RikMills> ty!
<vorlon> RikMills: done
<RikMills> \o/ thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-100.101~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-100.101~16.04.1]
<Eickmeyer> Throwing this out there, it looks like mistakes were made. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/ should mirror what's in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/20200504 ? It's currently not.
<Eickmeyer> Side note: Ubuntu MATE currently does not have a daily spin.
<Laney> No mistake. That only gets updated once smoke testing passes, or someone manually updates it.
<Laney> It's up to the MATE maintainers to fix their build, and I pinged Wimpre_ss about it already. Feel free to do so again if you want.
<Eickmeyer> Ok, good to know. I just have a script that automatically Zsyncs all the things.
<ogra> there should be a "pending" subdir (if hats still a thing) that has the very latest builds (pre-testing)
<Bashing-om> Laney: Eickmeyer UWN: Ubuntu 20.10 (Groovy Gorilla) Daily Builds Are Now Available for Download - https://9to5linux.com/ubuntu-20-10-groovy-gorilla-daily-builds-are-now-available-for-download . Hold off in posting this ?
<Eickmeyer> Bashing-om: It seems as though a gun was jumped there. The media likes to do that.
<Bashing-om> Eickmeyer: We were hoping the fix would be in - 2 hours 'til release of the newsletter :(
<Laney> Well it depends what you want to say. If you want to say: go and explore cdimage.ubuntu.com, and play with what you find, that's fine. If you want to say: all flavours have builds there, well, not true currently. :)
<Eickmeyer> Laney: While I *kinda* have your attention, the daily focal builds are broken for Studio. It appears as though both linux-lowlatency and linux-lowlatency-hwe are being pulled-in. I don't see anywhere in the seed where that is happening, so perhaps you have some insight?
<Laney> Go hassle Martin in #ubuntu-flavours/#ubuntu-flavors or ubuntu-mate's channel until he fixes it. :P
<Laney> Eickmeyer: I'm on the way out (7pm), sorry, perhaps vorlon or bdmurray can help you
<Eickmeyer> Laney: Ack. Thanks. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-botocore (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.48+repack-1 => 1.15.46+repack-1ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-botocore (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14.14+repack-1 => 1.15.46+repack-1ubuntu0.20.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-botocore (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.12.208+repack-1 => 1.15.46+repack-1ubuntu0.19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-botocore (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.4.70-1~16.04.0 => 1.15.46+repack-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
<RikMills> vorlon: I think kqtquickcharts has an old i386 transitional binary that need cleaning up? could you do that if you have time? https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#kqtquickcharts
<vorlon> RikMills: this is because qtdeclarative4-kqtquickcharts-1 is an arch: all binary in groovy, so it's published on i386, so requires manual handling; I'll clean up
<RikMills[m]> Ah. That makes sense
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:16.04.30]
<vorlon> doko: what should we do with wp2latex, which build-dependns on libjpeg62-turbo-dev?
<vorlon> doko: (would a wiki page to document jpeg library delta vs Debian be a good idea?)
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: I just had a FTBFS on the Ubuntu Studio LiveCD due to this: python3-chardet : Breaks: python-chardet (< 3.0.4-6) but 3.0.4-4build1 is to be installed
<Eickmeyer> Not sure why that happened when it wasn't an issue 4 hours ago.
<cjwatson> python-chardet is NBS in groovy
<cjwatson> as of three hours ago :)
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chardet - 3.0.4-7 no longer builds python-chardet
<cjwatson> so you'd need to track down what it is on your image that still depends on it
<cjwatson> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html says it must be python-bs4 or python-pygments
<Eickmeyer> I take it that has been removed?
<cjwatson> python-chardet hasn't actually been removed from groovy yet, but only because stuff still depends on it
<Eickmeyer> Ok, couldn't find any rdepends on python-pyguments
<Eickmeyer> Because I typed it wrong.
<Eickmeyer> Looks like inkscape would be the culpret.
<Eickmeyer> depends on python-lxml.
<Eickmeyer> which, depends on python-chardet
<cjwatson> Only a Recommends, but yeah.  And fixed in groovy-proposed by the look fo it
<cjwatson> *of it
<Eickmeyer> Ok, I'll watch for that to migrate then try a rebuild.
<cjwatson> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#inkscape   blocked on missing i386 and riscv64 builds?  i386 might need a hint ...
<Eickmeyer> riscv64 also shouldn't be a blocker yet.
<cjwatson> in theory but I'm not sure how much that currently relies on manual release team action
<Eickmeyer> If it's preventing a seeded package from migrating, that could definitely be a problem.
<cjwatson> I'll retry inkscape/riscv64 in case recent buildd upgrades have helped
<Eickmeyer> ok
<cjwatson> but inkscape/i386 requires somebody not-me to look at it
<Eickmeyer> Ok. vorlon, bdmurray ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1052.57] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: svgtune [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2020-05-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted svgtune [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
<Eickmeyer> Release team: As discussed above between myself and cjwatson, it appears as though inkscape (i386) needs a hint.
<Eickmeyer> in groovy
<teward> um, guys, I think piuparts and debootstrap are broken.
<teward> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/amd64/p/piuparts/20200504_192251_db5e4@/log.gz
<teward> and yet it's trying to do focal autopkgtests
<teward> this is holding up the nginx migration
<teward> the four failures are, however, not nginx related.
<teward> failure is the same error in all four piuparts nginx-triggered failures.
<teward> so either that needs an exception or someone to fix piuparts.
<teward> (or rather, debootstrap)
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: it actually needs the build-deps sorted so they're built on i386; working on that
<vorlon> wgrant, cjwatson: ok, gtkspell3 copy-package did create the i386 build record, so it seems that does work as intended now
<wgrant> Great
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed discount from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed gogo from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed ruby-did-you-mean from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed ruby-json from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed ruby-rdiscount from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added apiguardian to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added gtkspell3 to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added junit5 to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added opentest4j to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added univocity-parsers to i386-whitelist in groovy
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: well, inkscape/i386 is dep-wait on gtkmm3.0 now, and after adding gtkmm3.0 to the whitelist, it ftbfs on i386 with a source error that someone will need to investigate
<vorlon> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkmm3.0/3.24.2-1build1/+build/19263036
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added gtkmm3.0 to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sugar-log-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [42-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (eoan-proposed/main) [0.44ubuntu1 => 0.44ubuntu1.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-utils (eoan-proposed/main) [0.31-5-gef42f6b5-0ubuntu1 => 0.31-5-gef42f6b5-0ubuntu1.1] (core, edubuntu)
<sil2100> Wimpress: hello! Could you create the stable/ubuntu-20.10 track for software-boutique? It's causing mate image builds to fail right now
<Laney> sil2100: maybe try email, I pinged a few times about this already
<Laney> any idea about the studio failure btw?
<seb128> sil2100, he's off work this week
<LocutusOfBorg> please somebody unblacklist ghc?
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg: why?
<xnox> i don't think we want 8.8.3 without debian unstable taking it
<xnox> we are currently in sync with debian, are we not?
<sil2100> seb128, Laney: ah, thanks o/
<sil2100> hm
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, ghc blacklist also haskell libraries
<LocutusOfBorg> of course I don't want to sync ghc itself
<LocutusOfBorg> but we didn't autosync haskell-hs-bibutils and that makes a transition never end
<xnox> sigh
<LocutusOfBorg> I wish we had a way to blacklist only src:ghc syncs from experimental
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm not sure how many haskell libraries we are missing
<xnox> there is a way to run autosync script, to see why it chooses not to sync something i think.
<xnox> such that at least we can see what is skipped / ignored / blacklisted
<xnox> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/auto-sync/2020-05-05/05:00:03.log
<xnox> hm, reading that
<xnox> Laney:  sil2100: do you know what needs adding to make ^ understand riscv64 arch?
<Laney> not offhand
<Laney> do you know if that has any actual impact?
<xnox> Laney:  risc-only packages might not get synced, or some such? i.e. the way we don't sync things that _only_ build on alpha.
<xnox> no idea if there are any riscv64-only packages though, it might be just !riscv64? or ....... riscv64 in addition to the usual.
<LocutusOfBorg> shouldn't we "just" upgrade dpkg-dev on the machine running auto-sync?
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. if I run auto-sync on bionic, I don't get any error...
<LocutusOfBorg> on trusty, dpkg in cputable is missing riscv64
<wgrant> Yeah, need to SRU that
<wgrant> Same in xenial
<wgrant> I forget if bionic hasit
<LocutusOfBorg> riscv64		riscv64		riscv64			64	little
<LocutusOfBorg> 1.17.5ubuntu5.8 is fine in bionic yes
<Laney> that machine is running xenial
<LocutusOfBorg> wgrant, 1.19.0.5ubuntu2.3 on bionic is fine
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks Laney... time to upgrade? :)
<Laney> I think SRUing would be easier ...
<LocutusOfBorg> wgrant, I would suggest to SRU ee0855cc66076691de4796be48f8a0d889fde001 and 544dd8967940aeee11b47b53a8df6f88110a9a16 ?
<wgrant> LocutusOfBorg: I only did ee0855c, since 544dd89 is only needed for building binaries. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/472098869/dpkg_1.18.4ubuntu1_1.18.4ubuntu1.6+ppa1.diff.gz is the version that LP uses
<wgrant> LocutusOfBorg: IIRC it's a backport of ee0855c except with the test arch count adjusted to match xenial's version
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~wgrant/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/11158536/+listing-archive-extra
<LocutusOfBorg> ok thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1052.57]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: monitoring-plugins (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-3ubuntu2 => 2.2-3ubuntu3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (focal-proposed/main) [2.0.2 => 2.0.3] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: monitoring-plugins (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.2-6build2 => 2.2-6ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: monitoring-plugins (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2-6ubuntu1 => 2.2-6ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
<doko> vorlon: is there a reason to b-d on the turbo-dev package? if yes, then b-d on libjpeg8-turbo-dev. the major difference is configuring with -DWITH_JPEG8=1. So you could rebase the packaging with the one from Debian and keep the 8 names, configure option, etc.
<ricotz> doko, hi, do you have an ETA for fixing gcc-10 in groovy-proposed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1017.19~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<cpaelzer> hi SRU team (sil2100, rbasak, ... ?) there is a setof changes in bionic-unapproved for a while - bug 1847361 packages libvirt/qemu
<ubot5> bug 1847361 in qemu (Ubuntu Eoan) "Upgrade of qemu binaries causes running instances not able to dynamically load modules" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847361
<cpaelzer> so far I didn't mind that they wait until you had time, but now mdeslaur has some fixes in the queue he'd want to push as well
<cpaelzer> any chance someone could get to revew the changes that are in -unapproved already?
<cpaelzer> The same is in eoan-unapproved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gjs (focal-proposed/main) [1.64.1-2ubuntu1 => 1.64.2-1ubuntu1~20.04.1] (desktop-core, desktop-extra, i386-whitelist, mozilla)
<sil2100> cpaelzer: hey! I can try looking into those today-ish o/
<cpaelzer> thanks in advance sil2100
<cpaelzer> in case there are questions that come up let me know
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: clamav (bionic-proposed/main) [0.102.2+dfsg-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 0.102.2+dfsg-0ubuntu0.18.04.2] (ubuntu-server)
<sil2100> cpaelzer: I know this is quite a 'safe' change, but did you ask the security team's opinion on the libvirt apparmor changes?
<ahasenack> sergiodj: see the clamav note above? Now we wait for the sru team to go through their queue and get to that package eventually
<sergiodj> ahasenack: ah, I see it!
<sergiodj> cool
<sergiodj> thanks for letting me know
<sil2100> ahasenack: what series is that for?
<ahasenack> sil2100: bionic
<cpaelzer> sil2100: yes we discussed it when we added it to focal
<sil2100> cpaelzer: excellent
<Laney> ubuntu-archive I just noticed a bunch of uploads in focal NEW that should probably be rejected, they are from pre-release
<cpaelzer> sil2100: for the auduit-trail the written part of it can be seen in https://code.launchpad.net/~paelzer/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+git/libvirt/+merge/380469
<cpaelzer> audit-trail
<sil2100> Laney: oh, indeed!
<sil2100> cpaelzer: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock [sync] (focal-proposed) [67+git20200225-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected libbpf [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected simde [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.0.0.git.20200415-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected sugar-calculate-activity [sync] (focal-proposed) [46-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected sugar-datastore [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.117-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected sugar-jukebox-activity [sync] (focal-proposed) [36-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected sugar-pippy-activity [sync] (focal-proposed) [75-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected sugar-read-activity [sync] (focal-proposed) [123-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected sugar-write-activity [sync] (focal-proposed) [100-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected sugar [source] (focal-proposed) [0.117-2~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gnome-shell-extension-easyscreencast [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected sugar-browse-activity [sync] (focal-proposed) [205-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected sugar-imageviewer-activity [sync] (focal-proposed) [65-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected sugar-read-activity [sync] (focal-proposed) [121-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected sugar-write-activity [sync] (focal-proposed) [101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected pulseaudio-dlna [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.5.3+git20200329-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected sugar-memorize-activity [sync] (focal-proposed) [58-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected whipper [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected sugar-chat-activity [sync] (focal-proposed) [86-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected sugar-terminal-activity [sync] (focal-proposed) [47-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected dragonfly-reverb [source] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected sane-airscan [source] (focal-proposed) [0.9.16-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:4.0+dfsg-0ubuntu9.5]
<teward> sil2100: around?
<sil2100> teward: more-or-less, what's up?
<teward> need a second set of eyes on an autopkgtest failure for piuparts... https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/amd64/p/piuparts/20200504_192251_db5e4@/log.gz AFAICT this is a debootstrap issue?
<teward> (nginx triggered the test somehow? o.O)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (eoan-proposed) [5.4.0-0ubuntu5.3]
<teward> if this bug is as I think it is in piuparts and is going to hold up the tests then i'm going to have to file a high level bug against debootstrap with a pointer here.  (Either that or we need a hint to ignore those failures for now because it's a debootstrap bug)
<sil2100> teward: so, I didn't dig into the log too deeply, but if the issue here is the error returned by debootstrap failing to recognise groovy, we have a new debootstrap in focal-proposed (and I see this ADT test pulled in the old one still) - so maybe it would make sense to re-run it with debootstrap/1.0.118ubuntu1.1 ?
<teward> rerun queued.  was debootstrap updated since yesterday and I missed it?
<sil2100> No, the new debootstrap for focal is in focal-proposed since we started archive opening I guess, if that's what you mean
<teward> sil2100: then the error still exists and it's piuparts/autopkgtests at fault not pulling in that new debootstrap
<teward> sil2100: unless the autopkgtests are configured to also pull in proposed, then I have no control over that.
<teward> i reran the builds yesterday and they too failed again
<teward> so if debootstrap in proposed isn't getting pulled in this is a much larger bug in the testing infra
<teward> this has been stuck since I SRU uploaded this days ago
<teward> (i have ZERO idea why piuparts in proposed for focal-proposed is looking for groovy...)
<sil2100> teward: well, I think it's per ADT design that we don't pull everything from -proposed if not requested explicitly
<teward> then the piuparts autopkgtests need adjusted in focal accordingly
<sil2100> (if the all-proposed flag is not set)
<teward> because *piuparts* is the test that's failing
<teward> and that's not one i touched
<teward> the core problem is debootstrap that the piuparts test is pulling in is not pulling in from -proposed so fails
<teward> (I get annoyed when the system starts pinging me about adt failures)
<Laney> any reason not to get debootstrap released?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.24]
<teward> that's a sil2100 question :p
<sil2100> Laney, teward: I'd be super happy with it, but it's my SRU so I can't release it. And no one else seems to like it, since it's verified but unreleased since a while
<teward> sil2100: it's locked by freeze
<teward> as is nginx
<sil2100> teward: it's always locked by freeze, it's an SRU
<teward> *shrugs*
<teward> > no one else seems to like it
<Laney> apw: ^- fancy releasing debootstrap?
<sil2100> SRUs are released manually, as always
<teward> i think it's a case of nobody doing anything :P
<sil2100> ;)
<apw> Laney, in focal ?
<teward> *blames all the release team for this*
<sil2100> apw: all stable series o/
<sil2100> Onegaishimasu
<sil2100> I think there's a weird ADT failure on xenial, but I looked at it and commented on the bug
<apw> sil2100, yeah i lean to your interpretation ... it is also a simple change, so ... i will release them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0-1ubuntu8.16]
<Laney> w00t
<sil2100> apw: thank you \o/
<apw> Laney, gone  cc: sil2100 teward
<Laney> so I guess piuparts should go green soon
<teward> one would hope.  xz-utils is also impacted by the same failures (evidence piuparts' test doesn't pull proposed)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1017.19~18.04.1]
<vorlon> doko: I don't know if there's a reason to depend on turbo-dev specifically; without any documentation about the jpeg library delta in Debian, it's difficult to navigate
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Thanks for your info. Since inkscape is still dep-wait on i386 and FTBFS on riscv64, and since there's an ISO-killing dependency issue, I've removed it from the ubuntustudio seed for now to prevent the build failure.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1021.22] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mailnag (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1.1ubuntu2 => 1.2.1-1.1ubuntu2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1021.22~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accountsservice (focal-proposed/main) [0.6.55-0ubuntu11 => 0.6.55-0ubuntu12~20.04.1] (personal-gunnarhj, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1021.22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1021.22~18.04.1]
<sil2100> bdmurray: hey! Would you have some cycles today to take a look at our netplan SRUs? They're, as always, straight backports
<bdmurray> sil2100: sure
 * Eickmeyer is once again trying to figure out why Ubuntu Studio's groovy iso failed, and can't blame Inkscape
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: I see there is now an ubuntustudio/groovy image build failure because something is trying to pull in python-chardet; I didn't realize ubuntustudio hadn't gotten rid of python2 in the focal cycle, is that going to be a goal for groovy?
<Eickmeyer> Well, now it has to be.
<Eickmeyer> We lost a few important applications with Python2, but in one case it's the upstream author's fault.
<Eickmeyer> As far as the dependency here, I don't know what's pulling that other than Inkscape, which I've removed from the seed temporarily.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: samba (focal-proposed/main) [2:4.11.6+dfsg-0ubuntu1.1 => 2:4.11.6+dfsg-0ubuntu1.2] (core, i386-whitelist)
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: So, since I've removed inkscape from the seed, I don't know what it could be.
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Could it be scribus? Scribus still depends on python2.7 in focal.
<Eickmeyer> Same in groovy.
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: an examination of the germinate output should show what's pulling it in
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: but also it could be that this particular build log is from before you dropped inkscape
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: I dropped inkscape several hours ago and the buildlog is from one hour ago. I think it's scribus pulling-in libpython2.7 which is pulling-in python-bs4 which is pulling-in python-charlib as a recommends.
<vorlon> ok
<vorlon> but the only reverse-dependency I see of python-bs4 I see in the archive is python-lxml
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: and inkscape in the archive still has the Task field
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: ubuntustudio-meta needs uploading, and migrating?
<Eickmeyer> Did that too.
<Eickmeyer> Maybe it didn't migrate in time?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.4-0ubuntu18.04.2 => 3.28.4+git20200505-0ubuntu20.04.1] (desktop-extra, ubuntu-desktop)
<Eickmeyer> In the release pocket as of 3 hours ago.
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: ^
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: ubuntustudio-video 0.212 is the latest, and it recommends inkscape
<Eickmeyer> There it is. Oof.
<Eickmeyer> I'm trying to figure out now why it's in video, but whatever. I'll remove it.
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Thanks. I guess I overlooked that one.
 * Eickmeyer doesn't normally associate vector graphics with video
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Are you able to manually try an ISO rebuild if I remind you in a couple hours? The ISO tracker won't let me right now since the first FTB.
<Eickmeyer> And, sorry for being such a pest. I just want to get the DE switch done asap to give it as much time as possible to work out bugs and configs.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.4-0ubuntu18.04.2 => 3.28.4+git20200505-0ubuntu18.04.1] (desktop-extra, ubuntu-desktop)
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: yep, happy to manually kick one off when the time comes
<bdmurray> vorlon: Is this group check necessary in focal? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/hGMH3sJZ2X/
<vorlon> bdmurray: well the libreoffice-l10n package doesn't exist post-disco, so I guess so
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Looks like I've got a migrated meta. Would you be so kind as to kick a spin of Ubuntu Studio Groovy off for me?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netplan.io [source] (focal-proposed) [0.99-0ubuntu3~20.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netplan.io [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.99-0ubuntu3~19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netplan.io [s390x] (eoan-proposed/main) [0.99-0ubuntu3~19.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netplan.io [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [0.99-0ubuntu3~19.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netplan.io [i386] (eoan-proposed/main) [0.99-0ubuntu3~19.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netplan.io [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/main) [0.99-0ubuntu3~19.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netplan.io [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [0.99-0ubuntu3~19.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netplan.io [armhf] (eoan-proposed/main) [0.99-0ubuntu3~19.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netplan.io [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.99-0ubuntu3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netplan.io [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.99-0ubuntu3~18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netplan.io [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.99-0ubuntu3~18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netplan.io [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.99-0ubuntu3~18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netplan.io [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.99-0ubuntu3~18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netplan.io [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.99-0ubuntu3~18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netplan.io [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.99-0ubuntu3~18.04.1] (core)
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: running now
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: And failed. No inkscape, still broken.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (focal-proposed/main) [1:20.04.18 => 1:20.04.19] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: varnish-modules [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.16.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: varnish-modules [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.16.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: varnish-modules [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.16.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: varnish-modules [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.16.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: varnish-modules [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.16.0-1] (no packageset)
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: I just ran germinate locally and python-chardet doesn't even show up in rdepends, so I really don't know what's going on now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-1011.11] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-30.34] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-30.34] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-1010.10] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-30.34] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-1010.10] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-30.34] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: varnish-modules [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.16.0-1] (no packageset)
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Figured it out. openshot is pulling in inkscape as a recommends. *insert why.gif here*
#ubuntu-release 2020-05-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mutter [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.4+git20200505-0ubuntu20.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vlan (eoan-proposed/main) [2.0.4ubuntu1 => 2.0.4ubuntu1.19.10.1] (core, i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vlan (focal-proposed/main) [2.0.4ubuntu1 => 2.0.4ubuntu1.20.04.1] (core, i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (focal-proposed/main) [2.20.11-0ubuntu27 => 2.20.11-0ubuntu27.1] (core, i386-whitelist)
<Eickmeyer> vorlon, or anyone else: Would one of you be so kind as to kick off a spin of Ubuntu Studio Groovy for me? I updated the seed and metas, just crossing my fingers this time that the conflict is resolved.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdformat [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [9.2.0+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdformat [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [9.2.0+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected print-manager [source] (focal-proposed) [4:20.04.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eog [source] (focal-proposed) [3.36.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsecret [source] (focal-proposed) [0.20.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-initial-setup [source] (focal-proposed) [3.36.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vagrant [source] (focal-proposed) [2.2.6+dfsg-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-desktop3 [source] (focal-proposed) [3.36.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted thermald [source] (focal-proposed) [1.9.1-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted evolution-data-server [source] (focal-proposed) [3.36.2-0ubuntu1]
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: running
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Thanks again!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-1011.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-1010.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-30.34]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-30.34]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-1010.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-30.34]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-30.34]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-control-center [source] (focal-proposed) [1:3.36.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netplan.io [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [0.99-0ubuntu3~19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netplan.io [armhf] (eoan-proposed) [0.99-0ubuntu3~19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netplan.io [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [0.99-0ubuntu3~19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netplan.io [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [0.99-0ubuntu3~19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netplan.io [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [0.99-0ubuntu3~19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netplan.io [i386] (eoan-proposed) [0.99-0ubuntu3~19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [i386] (eoan-proposed) [440.44-0ubuntu0.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [i386] (eoan-proposed) [440.59-0ubuntu0.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netplan.io [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.99-0ubuntu3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netplan.io [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.99-0ubuntu3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netplan.io [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.99-0ubuntu3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netplan.io [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.99-0ubuntu3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netplan.io [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.99-0ubuntu3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netplan.io [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.99-0ubuntu3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: awscli (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.16.218-1 => 1.18.46-1ubuntu0.19.10.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: awscli (focal-proposed/universe) [1.17.14-1 => 1.18.46-1ubuntu0.20.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: awscli (eoan-proposed/universe) [1.16.218-1 => 1.18.46-1ubuntu0.19.10.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: awscli (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.14.44-1ubuntu1 => 1.18.46-1ubuntu0.18.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: awscli (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.11.13-1ubuntu1~16.04.0 => 1.18.46-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdformat [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [9.2.0+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdformat [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [9.2.0+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdformat [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [9.2.0+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1019.21] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdformat [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [9.2.0+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1019.21]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: at-spi2-atk (focal-proposed/main) [2.34.1-3 => 2.34.2-0ubuntu1~20.04.1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liburcu (bionic-proposed/main) [0.10.1-1 => 0.10.1-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: subiquity (focal-proposed/universe) [20.04.1+git45g5f9fae19 => 20.04.1+git45g5f9fae19ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted subiquity [source] (focal-proposed) [20.04.1+git45g5f9fae19ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (focal-proposed/main) [1:13.99.1-1ubuntu3 => 1:13.99.1-1ubuntu3.1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (focal-proposed) [1:20.04.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnucash (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.8b-1build4 => 1:3.8b-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<xnox> if casper is blocking any migrations retrigger with 1.446
<LocutusOfBorg> (I'm boostrapping babel7)
<tumbleweed> can an archive-admin remove syncthing-gtk, following Debian? It's blocking some py2 removal
<Laney> tumbleweed: there's a special keyword for AA requests now, see the topic ;-)
<tumbleweed> aha, ubuntu-archive: ^^
<vorlon> not sure that special keyword was ever communicated to the AAs, I learned of it by way of a side conversation
<cjwatson> I think this was failure to deal with AAs who were remote; it was discussed at the ubuntu-archive meeting in Frankfurt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openxr-sdk-source [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.8~dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openxr-sdk-source [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.8~dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openxr-sdk-source [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.8~dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openxr-sdk-source [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.8~dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openxr-sdk-source [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.8~dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openxr-sdk-source [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.8~dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
<vorlon> tumbleweed: process-removals caught up, syncthing-gtk now removed
<tumbleweed> thanks!
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: vokoscreen has been superseded in Debian by vokoscreen-ng; do you want to update the seed to track the new version?
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Can do.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openxr-sdk-source [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.8~dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openxr-sdk-source [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.8~dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openxr-sdk-source [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.8~dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openxr-sdk-source [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.8~dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdformat [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [9.2.0+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdformat [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [9.2.0+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openxr-sdk-source [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.8~dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdformat [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [9.2.0+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdformat [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [9.2.0+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openxr-sdk-source [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.8~dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdformat [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [9.2.0+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdformat [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [9.2.0+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted varnish-modules [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.16.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted varnish-modules [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.16.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted varnish-modules [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.16.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sugar-log-activity [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [42-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted varnish-modules [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.16.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted varnish-modules [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.16.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted varnish-modules [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.16.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gxr [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [0.14.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gxr [s390x] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [0.14.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gxr [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [0.14.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gxr [arm64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [0.14.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gxr [armhf] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [0.14.0-4] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> vorlon: Do you have any feelings about a speedy SRU release of ubuntu-release-upgrader fixing bug 1872902? It won't get tested when it is in proposed as its not possible to use 'do-release-upgrade' with '-d' and '-p'.
<ubot5> bug 1872902 in germinate (Ubuntu Focal) "Upgrade to Focal now removes chrony" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872902
<vorlon> bdmurray: no objections under the circumstances (though -d xor -p seems like a gap in our test coverage?)
<bdmurray> vorlon: last time I thought about this it required another meta-release file
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gxr [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [0.14.0-4] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> vorlon: So if you could release then I'll go ahead and update the meta-release files
#ubuntu-release 2020-05-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.1-3ubuntu3 => 3.36.2-1ubuntu1~20.04.1] (desktop-core, desktop-extra)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.1-5ubuntu2 => 3.36.2-1ubuntu1~20.04.1] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.1-5ubuntu2 => 3.36.2-1ubuntu1~20.04.1] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: objcryst-fox [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.9.6.0-2.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclipse-platform-ui [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: objcryst-fox [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.9.6.0-2.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: objcryst-fox [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.9.6.0-2.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: objcryst-fox [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.9.6.0-2.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: objcryst-fox [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.9.6.0-2.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: objcryst-fox [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.9.6.0-2.2] (no packageset)
<dgadomski> sil2100: morning, could you please take a look at landscape b/e/f (bug 1874526) and sosreport b/e/f (bug 1871494)? I'd appreciate considering releasing them to -updates
<ubot5> bug 1874526 in sosreport (Ubuntu Groovy) "[landscape] Substitute oidc conf in service file " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874526
<ubot5> bug 1871494 in sosreport (Ubuntu Xenial) "add lshw cmd into sosreport's hardware plugin" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871494
<dgadomski> actually both of them are fixed in sosreport
<dgadomski> thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrdesktop [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [0.14.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrdesktop [armhf] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [0.14.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrdesktop [arm64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [0.14.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted clevis [source] (focal-proposed) [12-1ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrdesktop [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [0.14.1-2] (no packageset)
<sil2100> dgadomski: hey! Yeah, I released sosreport today during pending-sru-release shift ;)
<dgadomski> sil2100: awesome, thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (focal-proposed) [2.664.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chromium-browser [source] (focal-proposed) [81.0.4044.129-0ubuntu0.20.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected clevis [source] (eoan-proposed) [11-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrdesktop [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [0.14.1-2] (no packageset)
<rbalint> sil2100, could you please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/383335 for systemd?
<LocutusOfBorg> Missing build dependencies: gcc-10-base (= 10-20200425-1ubuntu2)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, ^^ postgis can't build on amd64...
<LocutusOfBorg>  lib32gcc1 : Depends: gcc-10-base (= 10-20200425-1ubuntu2) but 10-20200502-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe chroots needs updates?
<RikMills> LocutusOfBorg: another aspect of LP: #1877175 I think?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1877175 in gcc-10 (Ubuntu) "lib32stdc++6 is not installable with 10-20200502-1ubuntu1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877175
<RikMills> just a dep wait in your case instead of FTBFS
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<RikMills> going to be brought up in the foundations team meeting today, if I got the jist of talk in #ubuntu-desktop yesterday
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted clevis [source] (eoan-proposed) [11-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected clevis [source] (bionic-proposed) [8-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clevis [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [11-2ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted clevis [source] (bionic-proposed) [8-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pulseaudio [source] (focal-proposed) [1:13.99.1-1ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted accountsservice [source] (focal-proposed) [0.6.55-0ubuntu12~20.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clevis [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clevis [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [11-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clevis [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [8-1ubuntu0.1]
<doko> LocutusOfBorg, RikMills: clang shouldn't depend on the multilib packages in the first place. could you fix that?
<doko> the packaging bug is fixed in VCS
 * RikMills passes to LocutusOfBorg 
 * RikMills has zero permissions anywhere for that
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, just remove the multilib dependency?
<LocutusOfBorg>   * Build-depend on gcc-multilib on amd64 and i386.
<LocutusOfBorg>  -- Matthias Klose <doko@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 17 Dec 2013 18:44:50 +0100
<LocutusOfBorg> meh :D
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: rubbish. we are talking about dependencies, not build dependencies
<doko> apt-cache show libclang-common-9-dev|grep Depends
<doko> Depends: lib32gcc-s1 (>= 4.2), lib32stdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libc6 (>= 2.17), libc6-i386 (>= 2.17), libgcc-s1 (>= 3.3), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libllvm9 (= 1:9.0.1-12)
<LocutusOfBorg> ehm no change rebuild then? I don't get
 * LocutusOfBorg leaves shortly for a few minutes
<LocutusOfBorg> write, I'm read from irclogs :)
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure why, but python-openssl hasn't been cleaned up  python-openssl | 19.0.0-1build1    | groovy/universe  | all
<LocutusOfBorg> can any ubuntu-archive admin do the magic?
<LocutusOfBorg> this makes python-criptography migrate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby2.7 (focal-proposed/main) [2.7.0-5ubuntu1 => 2.7.0-5ubuntu1.1] (i386-whitelist)
<bdmurray> sil2100: Could you release u-r-u for focal which fixes but 1872902? vorlon and I discussed releasing it early yesterday in this channel.
<vorlon> bdmurray, sil2100: I realized first thing this morning that I dropped that; I'll release it now
<bdmurray> vorlon: okay, thanks!
<sil2100> vorlon: thanks!
<vorlon> wgrant: fwiw I can't seem to construct a copy-package -b command for gdl, resurrecting i386 binaries, that makes lp happy; I get rejects due to conflicts with existing binaries.  I presume that's because riscv64 binaries were built in a different series than the rest
<wgrant> vorlon: Ah, yeah, that can be unresolvable :(
<vorlon> wgrant: no worries, no-change upload done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed atitvout from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added gdl to i386-whitelist in groovy
<ogra> does anyone know where https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/armhf/ch02s01.html comes from ? the list of architectures on there is weird (i know for sure that i had to patch a lot of kernel config defaults to make allwinner work at all for a core build with our kernel tree, how an we promote that allwinner would be supported by ubuntu then ?)
<ogra> s/how an/how can/
<ogra> it looks like the d-i installer guide TBH ... but then there is a lot of "Ubuntu" in it too
<ogra> in either case it confuses our sales people that seem to rely on the list for arches there
<ogra> s/for/of/
<vorlon> ogra: the installation-guide source package
<vorlon> I don't know who's responsible for the fact that it's published under help.ubuntu.com, I think that may have been the Server Team
<ogra> aha
<ogra> thx !
<xnox> ogra:  sales people relying on that is scary
<xnox> ogra:  cause that has nothing about modern desktop / certified server / mainframe / iot core devices etc.
<ogra> yep
<locutus_> thanks vorlon for gdl!
<vorlon> n/p
<vorlon> locutus_: and python-openssl also just got sorted via NBS processing https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<locutus_> double thanks then :D
<locutus_> perl should hopefully go in soon(TM)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libb-cow-perl to i386-whitelist in groovy
<juliank> I wonder if we should have like commit notifications on irc for the hints
<RikMills> I just subscribe to the repo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsl [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6+dfsg-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsl [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6+dfsg-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsl [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6+dfsg-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsl [i386] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6+dfsg-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsl [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6+dfsg-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsl [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [2.6+dfsg-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
<xnox> is it normal to have queuebot talking about new binaries about $devel series, during devel series autosycs?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.1-3ubuntu3 => 3.36.2-1ubuntu1~20.04.1] (desktop-core, desktop-extra)
<vorlon> xnox: yes; filter it out in your IRC client?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsl [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [2.6+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsl [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [2.6+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsl [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [2.6+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsl [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [2.6+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsl [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [2.6+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsl [i386] (groovy-proposed) [2.6+dfsg-2]
<cjwatson> xnox: I find it useful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrdesktop [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.14.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrdesktop [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.14.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrdesktop [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.14.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrdesktop [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.14.1-2]
<cjwatson> (if quite noisy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrdesktop [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.14.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrdesktop [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.14.1-2]
<vorlon> cjwatson, sil2100, Laney: IS is getting a bit worried about disk space on nusakan; I see one issue is our ftp mirror rsync tries to exclude dists that we no longer care about, but this doesn't actually exclude the related packages from those dists if they're still present on the rsync source.  Should we consider switching the ftp mirror to use an archive-aware mirror script?
<vorlon> or would that just make anonftpsync take forever to run
<cjwatson> Probably the latter, yes - I'm surprised purging old images isn't enough?
<cjwatson> I would definitely look at other things first
<cjwatson> Also IIRC there's a nusakan replacement plan underway?
<vorlon> well, old-images has been purged; old-releases continues growing
<vorlon> hmm is there
<vorlon> I don't think I'm aware of the plan
<cjwatson> Part of a SAN abolition plan I think
<vorlon> ok
<vorlon> meanwhile I've pruned the pre-20.04 www.prev which we no longer need
<LocutusOfBorg> missing build on i386: r-cran-irace (from 3.3-1)
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, ^^ do you have some magic here too?
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: yep, removed the arch: all binary on i386
<LocutusOfBorg> lovely thanks
<vorlon> xnox: regenning ubuntu-base/focal with PROPOSED=0
<xnox> vorlon:  say again?
<xnox> ah you pulled cdimage change
<vorlon> xnox: yeah
<vorlon> xnox: and kicked off a manual build
<xnox> tah, will rebuild core20 snap after that.
<kanashiro> hi, I have an issue that I do not know the right way to tackle it (I am also not sure if here is the right place to discuss it): https://bugs.launchpad.net/chef/+bug/1877462
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1877462 in chef (Ubuntu) "Trademark issues with Chef/Cinc in Focal" [Critical,New]
<kanashiro> it is a trademark issue related to the chef package available in Focal
<kanashiro> vorlon: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (focal-proposed/main) [67ubuntu20.04.5 => 68ubuntu1~20.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tzdata (focal-proposed/main) [2019c-3ubuntu1 => 2020a-0ubuntu0.20.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tzdata (eoan-proposed/main) [2019c-3 => 2020a-0ubuntu0.19.10] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2020-05-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tzdata (bionic-proposed/main) [2019c-0ubuntu0.18.04 => 2020a-0ubuntu0.18.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: materia-kde (groovy-proposed/primary) [20200312-0ubuntu1]
<Eickmeyer> ubuntu-archive: materia-kde is in NEW, is the KDE Plasma version of materia-gtk-theme. It's the final piece of the puzzle I need for the Ubuntu Studio transition to KDE Plasma.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: studio-controls (groovy-proposed/primary) [1.99.0-0ubuntu1]
<Eickmeyer> ^ Unbranded, non-native replacement for ubuntustudio-controls, already in the archive. Studio Controls will be available cross-distro, and has already been ported to others.
<Eickmeyer> ubuntustudio-controls will become a transitional metapackage pointing to studio-controls.
<Eickmeyer> ubuntu-archive ^
<Eickmeyer> bdmurray: I received an error email from you RE: Ubuntu Studio Controls. I am unable to view the error, says I'm not allowed.
<Eickmeyer> (The SRU for Ubuntu Studio Controls)
<teward> Release team: REJECT studio-controls from NEW please while we fix a substantial typo
<Eickmeyer> ubuntu-archive: Please reject the upload of ... ^ that.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected studio-controls [source] (groovy-proposed) [1.99.0-0ubuntu1]
<teward> thank you
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: studio-controls (groovy-proposed/primary) [1.99.0-0ubuntu1]
<vorlon> wgrant: hmmm vim ftbfs on riscv64 with a reproducible test failure
<wgrant> vorlon: How many times has it failed?
<vorlon> wgrant: twice with this error
<wgrant> Hrmph
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted materia-kde [source] (groovy-proposed) [20200312-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: materia-kde [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [20200312-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed backports.functools-lru-cache from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed gtkspell from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed pyrex from i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added guile-3.0 to i386-whitelist in groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apbs [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apbs [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apbs [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apbs [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apbs [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kmod [source] (bionic-proposed) [24-1ubuntu3.4]
<RikMills> forums report that 19.10 -> 20.04 upgrade (no -d) still says you are upgrading to the devel release
<RikMills> seems the case in Kubuntu at least
<seb128> rikMills, bug #1877525 has been reported on launchpad
<ubot5> bug 1877525 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "20.04 updater release notes still as development release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877525
<RikMills> seb128: aha. thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apbs [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lirc (focal-proposed/main) [0.10.1-6.1 => 0.10.1-6.1ubuntu1.1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bustle [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-2~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bustle [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-2~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bustle [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-2~build1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> welcome back bustle
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bustle [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-2~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bustle [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-2~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bustle [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-2~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-53.47] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-31.35] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-31.35] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-53.47] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-31.35] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-53.47] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-31.35] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-53.47] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-31.35]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-31.35]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-31.35]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-31.35]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-53.47]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-53.47]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-53.47]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-53.47]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-certbot-nginx (focal-proposed/universe) [0.39.0-1 => 0.40.0-0ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<Eickmeyer> ubuntu-archive: Thanks for the approval on materia-kde which is now bin NEW. I could really use an ack fairly soon. Also, can I get some eyes on studio-controls? It's literally just rebranded ubuntustudio-controls.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: software-properties (bionic-proposed/main) [0.96.24.32.12 => 0.96.24.32.13] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted materia-kde [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [20200312-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: memtest86+ (focal-proposed/main) [5.01-3.1ubuntu1 => 5.01-3.1ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-53.47~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-53.47~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-53.47~18.04.1] (kernel)
<bdmurray> Eickmeyer: There should be instructions somewhere about how to request access
<bdmurray> Eickmeyer: either in the email or when you go to the Error Tracker
<Eickmeyer> bdmurray: Either way, I'm pretty sure the phasing can proceed (as the email says), definitely not a result of ubuntustudio-controls being updated in focal. And no, there is no instruction in the email on how to request access.
<Eickmeyer> bdmurray: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dDjNjSjrM5/
<bdmurray> Eickmeyer: Here is the traceback and it is a new crash in that upload https://pastebin.canonical.com/p/W3bvqZYytz/
<Eickmeyer> bdmurray: "You do not currently have access to the pastebin"
<bdmurray> Eickmeyer: Sorry wrong pastebin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (focal-proposed/main) [245.4-4ubuntu3 => 245.4-4ubuntu4] (core, i386-whitelist)
<bdmurray> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/BS8dNqknj4/
<Eickmeyer> bdmurray: We've seen this before, not a new bug.
<Eickmeyer> We're not sure what's causing it, but it appeared in versions prior.
<Eickmeyer> We think it might be related to Wayland.
<bdmurray> Eickmeyer: Here is how you request acces - http://forms.canonical.com/reports/
<Eickmeyer> bdmurray: Aha! That error was the result of me erroneously marking another bug as a duplicate of that one. Feel free to bring it through as the crash in question had to do with an _older_ version than the one in focal-updates-proposed.
<bdmurray> Eickmeyer: I'm not following what you are saying
<Eickmeyer> bdmurray: That traceback is identical to the one in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-controls/+bug/1867705 that I had erroneously marked as a duplicate of the SRU bug, which I think triggered that regression notification. I believe it's, therefore, a false positive.
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1867705 not found
<Eickmeyer> bdmurray: Thanks for the add, I see now that it's multiple crashes from different people. I'm getting my guy on it.
<Eickmeyer> ubuntu-archive: Please REJECT studio-controls at this time, looks like we need to resolve what we have first.
<vorlon> done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected studio-controls [source] (groovy-proposed) [1.99.0-0ubuntu1]
<teward> ah now i can read :P
<teward> stupid laggy system is laggy.  i was about to ask about the reject vorlon then I read Eickmeyer's message :P
<Eickmeyer> I was able to duplicate the crash on Ubuntu (proper). I'll be talking to the developer about it. Thanks, bdmurray .
<Eickmeyer> And thanks for the reject, vorlon .
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-53.47~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-53.47~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-53.47~18.04.1]
<cjwatson> teward: You can also see the reason on LP nowadays.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/groovy/+queue?queue_state=4&queue_text=studio-controls
<teward> indeed but i also get the reject emails as the uploader ;)
<teward> cjwatson: ^
<cjwatson> Ah yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bustle [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bustle [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repo [amd64] (groovy-proposed/multiverse) [1.13.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bustle [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bustle [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bustle [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cinder [source] (focal-proposed) [2:16.0.0~b3~git2020041012.eb915e2db-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected neutron [source] (focal-proposed) [2:16.0.0~b3~git2020041516.5f42488a9a-0ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-10-cross [amd64] (groovy-proposed/main) [8ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bustle [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted memtest86+ [source] (focal-proposed) [5.01-3.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lirc [source] (focal-proposed) [0.10.1-6.1ubuntu1.1]
<dnegreira>  
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted evolution [source] (focal-proposed) [3.36.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted evolution-ews [source] (focal-proposed) [3.36.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-settings-daemon [source] (focal-proposed) [3.36.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gobject-introspection [source] (focal-proposed) [1.64.1-1~ubuntu20.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-boxes [source] (focal-proposed) [3.36.3-0ubuntu1]
<bdmurray> Why isn't groovy showing up here? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mailnag
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mailnag [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1.1ubuntu2.1]
<jbicha> bdmurray: it was deleted because py2 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mailnag/+publishinghistory
<Eickmeyer> bdmurray, jbicha: teward and I are working on getting a mailnag replacement into Debian right now called bubblemail.
<teward> but it has its own packaging hell and unmet deps we have to add
<teward> in the package before Debian will accept jt
<teward> bdmurray: jbicha: Unless you want us to bypass Debian and NEW bubblemail here directly?
<vorlon> bdmurray: because I just removed the mailnag package, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mailnag/+publishinghistory
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntustudio-controls (focal-proposed/universe) [1.12.5~20.04.1 => 1.12.6~20.04.1] (ubuntustudio)
<Eickmeyer> ^ SRU incoming
#ubuntu-release 2020-05-09
<Eickmeyer> vorlon, tjaalton: Bug 1867705 now exists as an SRU. I hope this can be addressed before someone EODs so it doesn't sit all weekend. :)
<ubot5> bug 1867705 in ubuntustudio-controls (Ubuntu Focal) "[SRU] ubuntustudio-controls crashed with TypeError in __init__(): Argument 1 does not allow None as a value" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867705
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted orca [source] (focal-proposed) [3.36.2-1ubuntu1~20.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted monitoring-plugins [source] (focal-proposed) [2.2-6ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted monitoring-plugins [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.2-6ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted monitoring-plugins [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-3ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-10-cross-ports [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [7ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, the 2.0.0 of mailnag is compatible with python3 https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=936981
<ubot5> Debian bug 936981 in src:mailnag "mailnag: Python2 removal in sid/bullseye" [Serious,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> bdmurray, are you willing to test it if I provide you a deb? I can JFDI
<LocutusOfBorg> bdmurray, https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+sourcepub/11278563/+listing-archive-extra
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pacemaker (xenial-proposed/main) [1.1.14-2ubuntu1.7 => 1.1.14-2ubuntu1.8] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-transport [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [8.0.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-transport [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [8.0.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: at-spi2-atk (focal-proposed/main) [2.34.1-3 => 2.34.2-0ubuntu2~20.04.1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1019.21~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.3.0-1019.21~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-transport [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [8.0.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-transport [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [8.0.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-transport [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [8.0.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-transport [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [8.0.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> please accept ignition-transport and bustle! the former helps in moving protobuf transition further along
<LocutusOfBorg> ubuntu-archive ^^ :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caffe [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+git20180821.99bd997-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caffe [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+git20180821.99bd997-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caffe [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+git20180821.99bd997-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1019.21~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1019.21~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caffe [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+git20180821.99bd997-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caffe [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+git20180821.99bd997-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caffe [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0+git20180821.99bd997-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caffe [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0+git20180821.99bd997-7]
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: then someone can upload the 2.0 version of mailnag to unstable and it can be autosynced
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caffe [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0+git20180821.99bd997-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caffe [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0+git20180821.99bd997-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-transport [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [8.0.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-transport [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [8.0.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caffe [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.0.0+git20180821.99bd997-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-transport [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [8.0.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-transport [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [8.0.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-transport [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [8.0.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-transport [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [8.0.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bustle [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.5-2]
<vorlon> so who wants to figure out why xpra ftbfs on armhf with '    assert xvfb_command[0] == 'Xorg'' :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gazebo [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [11.0.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gazebo [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [11.0.0+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bustle [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bustle [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bustle [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bustle [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repo [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.13.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bustle [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apbs [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [1.5+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apbs [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [1.5+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apbs [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [1.5+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apbs [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [1.5+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apbs [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [1.5+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apbs [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [1.5+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bedtools (focal-proposed/universe) [2.27.1+dfsg-4ubuntu1 => 2.29.2+dfsg-3build2] (no packageset)
<Logan> ^ reject please... Accidentally used focal instead of groovy :(
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, please repo hint on i386?
#ubuntu-release 2020-05-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected bedtools [source] (focal-proposed) [2.29.2+dfsg-3build2]
<Laney> Looks like there's something wrong with ppc64el testing, have poked IS but I'm not sure if there's anyone around atm
<LocutusOfBorg> sorry vorlon I missed the connectivity, repo looks like uninstallable on i386, autopkgtest is sad there...
<LocutusOfBorg> also please remove bedtools on armhf: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=959948
<ubot5> Debian bug 959948 in ftp.debian.org "RM: bedtools [armel armhf i386 mipsel] -- ROM; Issues on some architectures should not prevent testing migration" [Normal,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> also, please NBS-proposed cleanup old binaries left on amd64: caffe-cpu, caffe-tools-cpu, libcaffe-cpu-dev, libcaffe-cpu1, python3-caffe-cpu (from 1.0.0+git20180821.99bd997-5build4)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-enmerkar [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-etcd3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: discus [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-bz2 (groovy-proposed/primary) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sahara-plugin-spark [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~rc1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sahara-plugin-vanilla [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~rc1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (xenial-proposed/main) [3.9-1ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 3.9-1ubuntu0.16.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> can anybody please unblacklist haskell? thanks
<tsimonq2> Laney: I'm curious why we're using SQLite when we have such a large database of tests.
<tsimonq2> Laney: I was looking at why the homepage (autopkgtest.u.c) is so slow, and from my estimation we could either a) cache the homepage like we do with the running page, and somewhat duplicate code or b) use a more robust database system.
<tsimonq2> Laney: Your thoughts on how this could be done would be appreciated. Especially with us having test results dating all the way back to Trusty (wow), my gut feeling is that it's a DB issue.
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: repo/i386 hinted
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: and bedtools/armhf removed
<LocutusOfBorg> double thanks!
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: and caffe -proposed NBS sorted
<LocutusOfBorg> and ghc unblacklisted please?
<vorlon> tsimonq2: because being self-hosted without having to run a database service was a useful architectural decision when we started and the database was actually small; and also because it's still useful for users to be able to download the database file and manipulate it locally
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: looking
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: so that should un-blacklist both ghc and haskell*?
<LocutusOfBorg> yep!
<tsimonq2> vorlon: Is that a case against changing it or the rationale for doing it that way in the first place?
<vorlon> tsimonq2: it's a use case that should be taken into account if changing
<tsimonq2> vorlon: Fair enough, thanks.
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: done
<locutus_> thanks again
<locutus_> we should probably also reject bustle from new queue, the sync has been accepted
<locutus_> and accept haskell-bz2, sync from sid (because of the blacklist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sahara-plugin-spark [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.0~rc1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sahara-plugin-vanilla [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [3.0.0~rc1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted discus [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-etcd3 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.12.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-enmerkar [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected bustle [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.5-2~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected bustle [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.5-2~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected bustle [riscv64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.5-2~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected bustle [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.5-2~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected bustle [s390x] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.5-2~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected bustle [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.7.5-2~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-bz2 [sync] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-bz2 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-bz2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-bz2 [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-bz2 [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-bz2 [amd64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-bz2 [armhf] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-bz2 [arm64] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-bz2 [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-categories [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tasty-discover [amd64] (groovy-proposed/none) [4.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-stm-delay [amd64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-stm-delay [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-categories [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-categories [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-stm-delay [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-categories [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-stm-delay [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tasty-discover [s390x] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tasty-discover [arm64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tasty-discover [armhf] (groovy-proposed/universe) [4.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-categories [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-categories [ppc64el] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-stm-delay [riscv64] (groovy-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
